# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:Δοκιμή για επίλυση προβλήματος με routing δικτύου

## Acinonyx

Θα αρχίσει σε λίγο μία δοκιμή για να βρούμε την αιτία των τεράστιων paths στο BGP.

Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το subnet 10.94.0.0/16 και AS 65000-65255

Συγκεκριμένα θα εισχθούν για 60 seconds prefixes για τα 255 c-class του 10.94.0.0/16 για να δούμε αν θα διατηρηθούν ή θα αποσυρθούν, πόση ώρα θα διατηρηθούν, και ποιοί κόμβοι τα αναπαράγουν.

Να πω βέβαια ότι η λειτουργία του δικτύου δεν θα επηρρεαστεί καθόλου από αυτή τη δοκιμή.

Η διάρκεια του πειράματος θα είναι 256 λεπτα = 4.2 ώρες

----------


## Acinonyx

Αφού ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία, δηλαδή μετά τις 22:00, *χρειαζόμαστε την βοήθεια όλων σας για να βρεθεί ακριβώς το πρόβλημα*.

Θα πρέπει να δείτε αν έχετε κάποιο prefix 10.94.x.x στο routing-table σας, από που το παίρνετε και αν ο γειτονας που σας τα στέλνει το έχει ο ίδιος στο δικό του routing-table.

Αν ο γείτονας σας το έχει, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο router σας.
Αν δεν το έχει, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το router σας.

Θα πρέπει να το κανετε αυτό για κάθε διαδρομή 10.94.x.x

----------


## B52

Σημερα βρηκες ρε Βασιλη... θα βλεπουμε eurovision..... εχει τον κωδικα da vissi...  ::   ::  

.. ελα πλακα κανω οκ θα το τσεκαρουμε.. θα ειμαι irc..  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σημερα βρηκες ρε Βασιλη... θα βλεπουμε eurovision..... εχει τον κωδικα da vissi...   
> 
> .. ελα πλακα κανω οκ θα το τσεκαρουμε.. θα ειμαι irc..


LOOOL!  ::  

Ε και αύριο να το κοιτάξεις δε πειράζει.

Από ότι βλέπω μέχρι στιγμής, κολλάνε για τα καλά άρα όποτε και να το τσεκάρεις θα υπάρχει κάτι φαντάζομαι για αρκετές μέρες μετά.

----------


## pikos

```
 traceroute 10.94.1.1
traceroute to 10.94.1.1 (10.94.1.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrobriki.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.2)  0.401 ms   0.164 ms   0.170 ms
 2  gw-pikos.badge.awmn (10.2.28.99)  1.321 ms   1.766 ms   1.000 ms
 3  gw-badge.anman.awmn (10.17.131.242)  2.960 ms   2.670 ms   2.246 ms
 4  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)  3.275 ms   3.304 ms   2.513 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  3.026 ms   3.532 ms   3.150 ms
 6  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  20.974 ms   21.710 ms   20.367 ms
 7  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  148.299 ms   161.041 ms   159.329 ms
 8  gw-alex23.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  157.480 ms   155.947 ms   154.322 ms
 9  10.34.61.187  9.999 ms   8.511 ms   24.326 ms
10  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  11.670 ms   12.168 ms   35.584 ms
11  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  127.781 ms   127.611 ms   126.423 ms
12  gw-alex23.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  125.602 ms   123.939 ms   122.935 ms
13  10.34.61.187  19.921 ms   18.406 ms   17.555 ms
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  gw-alex23.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  69.930 ms   68.137 ms   66.308 ms
21  10.34.61.187  31.929 ms   30.569 ms   29.040 ms
22  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  29.706 ms   27.921 ms   27.677 ms
23  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  52.793 ms   51.054 ms *
24  gw-alex23.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  47.191 ms   46.002 ms *
25  10.34.61.187  30.253 ms   40.327 ms   61.093 ms
26  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  61.302 ms   61.787 ms   63.150 ms
27  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  122.557 ms *   121.594 ms
28  * * *
29  10.34.61.187  47.237 ms   49.490 ms   47.698 ms
30  gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73)  44.245 ms   43.123 ms   41.126 ms
anemos:~ #
```

----------


## costas43gr

Αυτη τι στιγμη εχω 1376 routes στη λιστα bgp του Mikrotik.
Και παει τον ανηφορο.
Το pefix-list ειναι ρυθμισμενο....οι timers και οτι αλλο ειναι.

452 routes απο τα στατιστικα του limah http://www.limah.awmn/mtlg/

Ελπιζω μετα την δοκιμη να βρεθει μια λυση και να σταλει σε ολους οσους εχουν κομβο με το τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανουν αναλογα το λειτουργικο που εχουν για routing.
Κανονικα ολοι οι κομβοι ειναι και πρεπει να ειναι δηλωμενοι στο wind και εφοσον εχουν δωσει και καποιο email, να βρουν μια απαντηση και μια οδηγια-συσταση για το πως πρεπει να ρυθμισουν και τι, γιατι μπορει να μην διαβαζουν το forum ή να μπαινουν πολυ αραια.
*Ας ενημερωθουν ολοι οι κομβοι-κομβουχοι με το τι πρεπει να κανουν ασχετα απο το αν μπαινουν στο φορουμ ή οχι εστω με ενα email.*

----------


## Exoticom

> atlantida:~# traceroute 10.94.1.1
> traceroute to 10.94.1.1 (10.94.1.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 ap.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.1) 1.922 ms 2.000 ms 1.512 ms
> 2 gw-ifaistos.rainbow.awmn (10.18.213.245) 14.062 ms 3.694 ms 2.939 ms
> 3 gw-rainbow.mary.awmn (10.13.250.97) 4.762 ms 3.961 ms 6.938 ms
> 4 gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105) 3.887 ms 3.792 ms 3.324 ms
> 5 gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203) 7.327 ms 3.953 ms 7.825 ms
> 6 gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201) 4.855 ms 4.233 ms 4.898 ms
> 7 gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226) 7.425 ms 25.809 ms 7.024 ms
> ...

----------


## spirosco

Πρακτικα αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι γυρω στα 430 prefixes.
Μην προσθετετε τα prefixes που βλεπετε στο bgp peers παραθυρο του winbox. Εκει υπαρχουν διπλα και τριπλα prefixes
αναλογα απο ποσα interfaces μας ερχεται καποιο prefix.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μολις είδα κάποιες πρώτες ενδείξεις:

Τα prefix:

10.94.32.0/24 
10.94.88.0/24
10.94.105.0/24
10.94.107.0/24

υπάρχουν στον routing table του Αλέξανδρου με gw τον ysam2.

O ysam2 όμως δεν πρέπει να το έχει στο δικό του routing-table.

Παρακαλώ καποιος πουέχει προσβαση και στους 2 να το επιβεβαιωσει.

----------


## spirosco

Nope. Δεν υπαρχουν στο routing table του ysam2.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Nope. Δεν υπαρχουν στο routing table του ysam2.


Οπότε επιβεβαιώνεται το πρόβλημα στους συγκεκριμένους κόμβους.

Έχουν ρυθμισμένους timers? Για να το αποκλεισουμε αυτο παρόλο που δεν έχει σχέση...
Τι πακέτο routing έχουν και τι έκδοση mikrotik? O alex έχει 2.9.24. O ysam2?

----------


## spirosco

Tην ιδια (2.9.24 routing-test). Οι timers ειναι 1/5 keepalive/hold αντιστοιχα.

Αυτη τη στιγμη κοιταω να δω αν εχω αντιστοιχα καποιο ξεχασμενο prefix απο Αλεξ αλλα δεν βλεπω καποιο.
Οι δικοι μου timers ειναι 3/10.

----------


## aangelis

moderated by RF @ 21-5-2006 01:42

Διεγράφη προσβλητικό post

----------


## andreas

moderated by RF @ 21-5-2006 01:44 

Διεγράφη αναφορά και απάντηση σε διεγραμμένο post

----------


## Acinonyx

Δευτερο πρόβλημα:

Ο panoz έχει το prefix 10.94.82.0/24 με gw τον xtreme

Ο xtreme δεν πρέπει να έχει το prefix αυτό.

Ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος κι αυτό αν είναι έτσι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρέθηκε πρόβλημα μαλλον εντός κοινού AS στον ngia

Ο router interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn δείχνει να έχει το prefix 10.94.145.0/24 από τον 10.26.122.161 ενώ ο δευτερος φαίνεται να μην το έχει καν το prefix αυτό.

Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση o interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn να έχει default gw τον άλλο.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο router του john-70 έχει το prefix 10.94.145.0/24 με gw ngia αλλά ο ngia δεν το έχει καθόλου.

----------


## Acinonyx

moderated by RF @ 21-5-2006 01:47

Διεγράφη αναφορά και απάντηση σε διεγραμμένο post

----------


## SV1EFT

moderated by RF @ 21-5-2006 01:50

Διεγράφη προσβλητικό post

----------


## spirosco

> Δευτερο πρόβλημα:
> 
> Ο panoz έχει το prefix 10.94.82.0/24 με gw τον xtreme
> 
> Ο xtreme δεν πρέπει να έχει το prefix αυτό.
> 
> Ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος κι αυτό αν είναι έτσι.


Oντως δεν το εχει.

Στο router του Αλεξανδρου τωρα που το κοιταω, δεν εχει μεινει καποιο prefix που να κανει point σ'εσενα. Επιβεβαιωσε το οποτε μπορεις.

Καλο θα ειναι να εχουμε ολες τις πληροφοριες για να μπορεσουμε να κανουμε ενα report της προκοπης στην Mikrotik.

Οι υπολοιποι χαλαρωστε. Δεν εγινε καποια ζημια στο δικτυο, ηταν μια ανωδυνη δοκιμη αυτη τη φορα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

moderated by RF @ 21-5-2006 01:53 

Διεγράφη αναφορά και απάντηση σε διεγραμμένο post

----------


## B52

Cool bill... αστους... συνεχισε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Στο router του Αλεξανδρου τωρα που το κοιταω, δεν εχει μεινει καποιο prefix που να κανει point σ'εσενα. Επιβεβαιωσε το οποτε μπορεις.


Ναι Σπύρο,

έχεις δίκιο.

Έχει τελειώσει η διαδικασία...

Ας δούμε τώρα τι ψαρια θα πιάσουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δευτερο πρόβλημα:
> 
> Ο panoz έχει το prefix 10.94.82.0/24 με gw τον xtreme
> 
> Ο xtreme δεν πρέπει να έχει το prefix αυτό.
> 
> Ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος κι αυτό αν είναι έτσι.


Το ίδιο με το 10.94.18.0/24

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βρέθηκε πρόβλημα μαλλον εντός κοινού AS στον ngia
> 
> Ο router interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn δείχνει να έχει το prefix 10.94.145.0/24 από τον 10.26.122.161 ενώ ο δευτερος φαίνεται να μην το έχει καν το prefix αυτό.
> 
> Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση o interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn να έχει default gw τον άλλο.
> 
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο router του john-70 έχει το prefix 10.94.145.0/24 με gw ngia αλλά ο ngia δεν το έχει καθόλου.


Το ίδιο προβλημα και με το prefix 10.94.25.0/24

----------


## Acinonyx

Πρόβλημα και στον link μεταξύ top και ... αγνωστου Χ

Έχει το prefix 10.94.89.0/24 με gw κάποιον ο οποίος δεν το έχει.

Δεν μπορεσα να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτό γιατί δεν έχω το path.

Όποιος έχει το path για το 10.94.89.0/24 ας τοκάνει paste να δούμε ποιος είναι ο επόμενος κόμβος.

----------


## spirosco

Εχει μεινει στον tenorism.


```
10.94.89.0/24 gw 10.17.122.141
Path: 3210,3629,3115,276,616,6474,7091,280,7234,5078,1286,45,8580,65089
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Χμμμ.. Όλοι αυτοί έχουν routing-test;

Υ.Γ. Μεταξύ του alex και του ysam2 έχει μείνει επίσης το 10.94.202.0

----------


## Acinonyx

Φίδια πετάγονται από το routing.  :: 

Ο xbelis έχει το 10.94.203.0/24 με gw τον argi.

Ο argi δείχνει να μην το έχει το prefix.

----------


## Acinonyx

Και το 10.94.212.0 είναι στον alex-ysam2...

Επίσης ο 10.94.222.0..

Και το 10.94.242.0 δείχνει κολλημένο

----------


## spirosco

Oι tenorism & xbelis εχουν routing-test.
Δεν ξερω για τους argi, ngia & john70.

Kανε και κανα break για να βλεπουμε και λιγο γιουροβιζιον ρε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μόλις βγουν οι lordi.. LOL  ::

----------


## argi

Απο argi2 (2.9.21 no routing test...) 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Argiris>tracert -h 200 10.94.1.1

Tracing route to 10.94.1.1 over a maximum of 200 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.argi2.awmn [10.48.221.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.48.220.147
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.47.134.133
  4     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  5     6 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
  6    16 ms    11 ms     3 ms  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.1]
  7    19 ms     8 ms    14 ms  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.26]
  8     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  9    34 ms    22 ms    10 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 10     7 ms     5 ms     9 ms  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.1]
 11     6 ms     4 ms    12 ms  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.26]
 12    14 ms    53 ms    19 ms  nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 13     8 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
 14     6 ms    22 ms    31 ms  gw-machine22.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.1]
 15     7 ms    23 ms    11 ms  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.26]
 16     6 ms    12 ms    13 ms  nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 17     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
....
....
....
```

Απο argi (2.9.6 no routing test...)

Το argi έχει καμια 20αρια routes ακόμα όλα απο το john70... Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο router του John....

@rg!

----------


## alasondro

να ρωτήσω κάτι 
γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κατάλαβα το πείραμα... ::   ::  

αυτή την στιγμή εμείς δεν πρέπει να βλέπουμε στους routers μας
κανένα route για το 10.94.0.0/16??

----------


## LimaH

Ισως κάποιες πληροφορίες να βοηθήσουν αν δούμε
τους 37 routers που είναι περασμένοι στο Mikrotik Monitor

http://www.limah.awmn/nagios/

πατήστε στο Host Detail.

Φαίνονται τα routes και το RouterOS Version του router.

Φαίνεται λοιπόν ότι έχουν μείνει μετά από τόση ώρα στα 490 routes
και αυτοί με 2.9.6 αλλά και με άλλα versions, που υποτίθεται
ότι δουλεύουν οι timers !

----------


## Acinonyx

> Απο argi (2.9.6 no routing test...)
> 
> Το argi έχει καμια 20αρια routes ακόμα όλα απο το john70... Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο router του John....
> 
> @rg!


Φαίνεται να έφυγε το συγκεκριμένο prefix από το routing table. Το χάσαμε...

Έχει μείνει όμως το 10.94.145.0/24 στον ngia ο οποίος από ότι βλέπω από το looking glass (TNX limah  :: ) έχει 2.9.6 και μάλλον routing-stable.




> αυτή την στιγμή εμείς δεν πρέπει να βλέπουμε στους routers μας
> κανένα route για το 10.94.0.0/16??


Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις τίποτα που έχει σχέση με το 10.94.x.x γιατί η διαφημιση αυτών των prefix έχει σταματήσει εδώ και 2 ώρες!

Παρολαυτά έχουν ξεμείνει για κάποιο λόγο διάφορα φαντάσματα 10.94.x.0/24.
Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί κάποιοι routers δεν αποσύρουν τα routes ενώ θα έπρεπε. Έτσι δημιουργούνται σκωληκοτρυπες που διαδίδουν τα ψευτο-prefixes σχεδόν σε όλο το awmn. Γιαυτο και τα τεράστια paths. Δεν έχει σχέση με τους timers το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα γιατί δημουργείται σε links που δεν εχουν πέσει.
*
Αυτό που πρέπει να τσεκάρει ο καθένας, αν είναι δυνατόν, είναι αν καθένα από τα prefixes 10.94.x.0/24 που υπάρχουν στο routing table του, υπάρχουν και στο routing-table του γείτονα που έχουν σαν gateway.*

Αν δεν υπάρχουν, τότε είναι πρόβλημα - ας το αναφέρει να το ψαξουμε.
Αν υπάρχουν όλα, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## LimaH

---Αυτό που πρέπει να τσεκάρει ο καθένας, αν είναι δυνατόν, είναι αν καθένα από τα prefixes 10.94.x.0/24 που υπάρχουν στο routing table του, υπάρχουν και στο routing-table του γείτονα που έχουν σαν gateway. 

Αν δεν υπάρχουν, τότε είναι πρόβλημα - ας το αναφέρει να το ψαξουμε. 
Αν υπάρχουν όλα, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα---

Τι εννοείς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?
Αφού δεν είναι αληθινά.
Πως θα σταματήσουν να υπάρχουν ?

----------


## mojiro

heYy kidies, το 65000 το χρησιμοποιω στο κοινο μου AS...  ::  
κανα μηνα τωρα...



```
[email protected]:~# route -n | grep 10.94 -c
102
```

----------


## MAuVE

_1712_#sh ip bgp 10.94.171.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.171.0/24, version 48948
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
3 4 6
7234 5078 1286 3757 941 121 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 65171
10.2.8.141 from 10.2.8.141 (10.2.77.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best

_1712_#clear ip bgp external all


_1712_#sh ip bgp 10.94.171.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.171.0/24, version 51077
Paths: (2 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Flag: 0x820
Advertised to update-groups:
3 4 6
7234 5078 1286 3757 941 121 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 65171
10.2.8.141 from 10.2.8.141 (10.2.77.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
3166 891 410 913 2379 199 941 121 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 65171
10.2.8.122 from 10.2.8.122 (10.2.56.254)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external

Αποκρυπτογράφηση :

Εκεί που έπαιρνα ένα από τα prefixe φάντασμα από τον tireas, καθάρισα το routing table του router μου και όταν ξαναπήρα τα prefixes από τους γείτονες μου ήρθε και από τον tse0123.

----------


## alex-23

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.94.1.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-alex23.ayis.awmn [10.47.135.249]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
> 4 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.41]
> 5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
> 6 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-alex23.ayis.awmn [10.47.135.249]
> 7 3 ms 5 ms 2 ms gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
> ...


εχω 2.9.24 με routing test 2.9.24 και ο xtreme για τον ayis δεν ξερω

----------


## Acinonyx

> ---Αυτό που πρέπει να τσεκάρει ο καθένας, αν είναι δυνατόν, είναι αν καθένα από τα prefixes 10.94.x.0/24 που υπάρχουν στο routing table του, υπάρχουν και στο routing-table του γείτονα που έχουν σαν gateway. 
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχουν, τότε είναι πρόβλημα - ας το αναφέρει να το ψαξουμε. 
> Αν υπάρχουν όλα, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα---
> 
> Τι εννοείς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?
> Αφού δεν είναι αληθινά.
> Πως θα σταματήσουν να υπάρχουν ?


Μπορεί να υπάρχουν στο routing-table σου επειδή στα στέλνει κάποιος γείτονας σου.

Και ο γείτονας σου να τα έχει επειδή του τα στέλνει ένας άλλος γειτονάς του και πάει λέγοντας...

Ένας να έχει το πρόλημα και μολύνει τους γύρω του.

Παράδειγμα:

Έχουμε 6 routers:


```
Α<-->Β<-->Γ<-->Δ<-->Ε<-->Ζ<-->Α
```

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι οι routers Γ και Ε έχουν routing-test.

O B θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον A (είανι γείτονες)
Ο Γ θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον Β
Ο Δ θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον E ή τον Γ.
Ο Ε θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον Ζ
Ο Ζ θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον Α (είναι γέιτονες)

Υποθέτουμε τώρα ότι ο A πέφτει:


```
Β<-->Γ<-->Δ<-->Ε<-->Z
```

Τι συμβάινει ακριβώς;

Ο Β θα στείλει μήνυμα στον Γ να αποσύρει το route για τον A
Ο Z θα στείλει μήνυμα στον Ε να αποσύρει το route για τον A

*Ο Γ και ο Ε όμως δεν θα αποδεχτεί την αίτηση για απόσυρση του route και εκεί δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα!*

Θα συνεχίζουν δηλαδή να διαφημίζουν στον Δ ότι για να φτάσει στον Α πρεπει να περάσει είτε από τον είτε από τον Ε.

Άρα τα routes που θα έχουμε στον καθένα για τον A θα είναι:

Ο Β δεν θα έχει κανενα route για τον A
O Γ θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον B (έχει προβλημα routing test)
O Δ θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον Γ ή τον Ε
Ο Ε θα έχει route για τον A με gw τον Z (έχει προβλημα routing test)
O Ζ δεν θα έχει κανενα route για τον A

Με λίγα λόγια ο Δ δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα στο routing implementation του απλά τυχαίνει να έχει εγλωβιστεί σε κάποιους κόμβους που έχουν πρόβλημα και τον μολύνουν με τις διαδρομές φαντάσματα.
Σε μία πιο περίπλοκη τοπολογία από το παράδειγμα, με πολλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές το αποτέλεσμα είναι να δημιουργούνται σκουληκότρυπες με μολυσμένους routers. Οι σκουληκώτρυπες γίνονται γιατί αυτές οι διαδρομές-φαντάσματα, διαδιδονται στην πραγματικότητα σε οποιονδήποτε δεν έχει το δικό του νούμερο AS στο AS_PATH που του στέλνει ο γείτονας.

Στο παράδειγμα μας,

Το Path της διαδρομής για τον A που παίρνει ο Δ από τον Γ είναι:


```
Α, Β, Γ, Δ
```

Το Path της διαδρομής για τον A που παίρνει ο Δ από τον Ε είναι:


```
Α, Ζ, Ε, Δ
```

Άρα αν ο Δ είχε και ένα τρίτο link με τον κόμβο Ω, ο Ω θα δεχόταν και θα διέδιδε τα routes για τον A γιατί δεν βλέπει μέσα στο AS_PATH τον εαυτό του.

Ο μόνος τρόπος να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα είναι στο σημείο δημιοπυργίας του.

Δηλαδή μεταξύ του Β<-->Γ και Ε<-->Ζ.

Εκεί η ανωμαλία θα φανεί γιατί ο Γ θα έχει στο routing-table του την διαδρομή φάντασμα με gw εναν router ο οποίος δεν έχει καθόλου την διαδρομή αυτή.

----------


## sotiris

Βασίλη εμείς πρέπει να κοιτάμε για route της μορφής 10.94.Χ.Υ/24 ?

Αν ναι, πότε θα εξαφανιστούν τα 10.94.Χ.Υ/24 από το routing table μας;

Εγώ είδα ότι πέρνω καμιά 10ρια 10.94 από tyfeona και καμιά 50ρια από digi και καμια 100στη από 69eyes.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βασίλη εμείς πρέπει να κοιτάμε για route της μορφής 10.94.Χ.Υ/24 ?
> 
> Αν ναι, πότε θα εξαφανιστούν τα 10.94.Χ.Υ/24 από το routing table μας;
> 
> Εγώ είδα ότι πέρνω καμιά 10ρια 10.94 από tyfeona και καμιά 50ρια από digi και καμια 100στη από 69eyes.


Ναι θα πρέπει να κοιτάμε για route της μορφής 10.94.X.Y/24.

Αν έχουμε κάποιο τέτοιο route θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε αν το διαδιδουμε εμείς ή μας το στέλνει άλλος.

Πως θα το δούμε αυτό; Αν ο κόμβος που έχει σαν gateway το route δεν έχει ο ίδιος το συγκεκριμένο route τότε το διαδίδουμε εμείς - έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Αν ο κόμβος που έχει σαν gateway το route δεν έχει ο ίδιος το συγκεκριμένο route τότε δε το διαδιδουμε εμείς - έχει άλλος πρόβλημα και μας μολύνει.

Τα routes θα φύγουν όταν φύγουν τα προβληματικά mikrotik από το δίκτυο.

Μία λύση είναι το ξήλωμα των routing-test και η ρυθμιση των timers στο routing-stable. Αν δεν αποδόσει αυτό, τότε πάμε σε παλαιότερη έκδοση mikrotik.

Η 2.8.28 έχω ακούσει ότι έπαιζε μία χαρα (αφού ρυθμισμένους τους timers πάντα) και έχει και quagga.

----------


## MAuVE

> Πως θα το δούμε αυτό; Αν ο κόμβος που έχει σαν gateway το route δεν έχει ο ίδιος το συγκεκριμένο route τότε το διαδίδουμε εμείς - έχουμε πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αν ο κόμβος που έχει σαν gateway το route δεν έχει ο ίδιος το συγκεκριμένο route τότε δε το διαδιδουμε εμείς - έχει άλλος πρόβλημα και μας μολύνει.


Μπορείς να γίνεις πιό συγκεκριμένος μ' ένα παράδειγμα, γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα.

Εγώ καθάρισα το routing table του router μου, οπότε ότι prefix εμφανιζόταν από εκείνη τη στιγμή και ύστερα ήταν βέβαιο ότι το έμαθα "φρέσκο" από κάποιον γείτονα (μετά την διακοπή της ύπαρξης του) και δεν ήταν κάτι που έχει "ξεμείνει" στη μνήμη του router μου.

----------


## alasondro

και μια δεύτερη ερώτηση 
όταν κάνουμε ένα traceroute σε ένα από αυτά τα άκυρα πλέον c-class
και το traceroute μας βγάζει μια διαδρομή του τύπου
Α->Β->Γ->Δ->Ε->Ζ->???
δεν σημαίνει οτι ο Ζ δεν ξέρει που να μας στείλει άρα δεν 
έχει αυτά τα routes στο routing table του αλλά ο E τα έχει και για αυτό μας στέλνει στον Z άρα ο Ε έχει πρόβλημα....

ή λέω μ@λ@κίες?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Πως θα το δούμε αυτό; Αν ο κόμβος που έχει σαν gateway το route δεν έχει ο ίδιος το συγκεκριμένο route τότε το διαδίδουμε εμείς - έχουμε πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αν ο κόμβος που έχει σαν gateway το route δεν έχει ο ίδιος το συγκεκριμένο route τότε δε το διαδιδουμε εμείς - έχει άλλος πρόβλημα και μας μολύνει.
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να γίνεις πιό συγκεκριμένος μ' ένα παράδειγμα, γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα.
> 
> Εγώ καθάρισα το routing table του router μου, οπότε ότι prefix εμφανιζόταν από εκείνη τη στιγμή και ύστερα ήταν βέβαιο ότι το έμαθα "φρέσκο" από κάποιον γείτονα (μετά την διακοπή της ύπαρξης του) και δεν ήταν κάτι που έχει "ξεμείνει" στη μνήμη του router μου.


Ας υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχουν 2 κόμβοι Α και Β.

Στο routing table του A υπάρχει ένα prefix 10.94.1.0/24 που έχει gw τον B.

Για να έχει gateway τον B αρα σημαίνει πως ο Β του το έστειλε. Άρα ο Β πρέπει να το έχει και στο δικό του routing-table.
 
Αν κοιτάξουμε στον B και δεν έχει το 10.94.1.0/24 στο routing table του τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο routing αυτού του link.

Οι περιπτώσεις είναι 2:

Ο Α έχει πρόβλημα και δεν αποδέχεται το μηνυμα απόσυρσης της διαδρομής 10.94.1.0/24 που του στέλνει ο Β.[/*:m:05358]Ο Β έχει πρόβλημα και δεν στέλνει καθόλου μήνυμα απόσυρσης στον Α.[/*:m:05358]

----------


## Acinonyx

> και μια δεύτερη ερώτηση 
> όταν κάνουμε ένα traceroute σε ένα από αυτά τα άκυρα πλέον c-class
> και το traceroute μας βγάζει μια διαδρομή του τύπου
> Α->Β->Γ->Δ->Ε->Ζ->???
> δεν σημαίνει οτι ο Ζ δεν ξέρει που να μας στείλει άρα δεν 
> έχει αυτά τα routes στο routing table του αλλά ο E τα έχει και για αυτό μας στέλνει στον Z άρα ο Ε έχει πρόβλημα....
> 
> ή λέω μ@λ@κίες?


Πολύ σωστά τα λες!

Ο Ζ δεν έχει την διαδρομή καθόλου άρα στο link Ε<->Ζ υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Έτσι βρήκα τα παραπάνω αλλά υπάρχει μία περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει. Η περιπτωση ο Ε να έχει default gateway τον Z.

----------


## alasondro

Αρα αν αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε traceroute σε αυτά τα subnet 
και αυτά τα traceroute καταλήγουν σε αδιέξοδα και όχι loops 
τότε μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε προβληματικά links από μακρια χωρίς να έχουμε άμεση πρόσβαση στους routers.

Σωστά;

(αν απεικλέισουμε την περίπτωση με το default gw που είπες πριν...)

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ (2.9.23 - routing stable) αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω τα /24 : (το παίρνω από τους παραπάνω)

4 tlogic edit: έρχεται πλέον από anman
8 tlogic
29 tlogic
60 anman edit: solved
72 tlogic
78 tlogic edit: solved
89 tlogic
124 tlogic edit: solved
140 anman
141 anman
176 anman
183 tlogic
187 anman
199 tlogic

Πολλά τερματίζουν στο gw-xbelis.argi.awmn
2 στο gw-keyman.john70.awmn
Τα υπόλοιπα κάνουν κύκλους

Και οι 4 MT γείτονες έχουν μια από τα ίδια.

Το μικρότερο path που είδα στην quagga του 2ου router του anman (ubuntu) είναι 

*> 10.94.60.0/24 

0 1286 3757 941 121 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 65060 i

C:\Documents and Settings\Babba>tracert 10.94.60.0

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.94.60.0 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms http://www.babba.awmn [10.17.136.13]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-babba.anman.awmn [10.17.136.131]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms http://www.anman.awmn [10.17.131.1]
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-anman.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.193]
5 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
6 5 ms 8 ms 4 ms gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
7 5 ms 12 ms 7 ms gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn [10.19.141.30]
8 gw-zabounis.limah.awmn [10.35.160.97] αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβα
η στο δίκτυο προορισμού.

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## spirosco

Αποστολη, κανε ενα ελεγχο στον router του Aνδρεα και πες μου ποια απο τα παραπανω δειχνουν οτι εχει gateway εμενα.

----------


## costas43gr

Ο Γιαννης αυτο εννοει ? και τι συμπερασμα βγαινει ?



```
C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.94.72.0

Tracing route to 10.94.72.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     4 ms  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.13]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.77]
  6     4 ms     8 ms     5 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
  7     5 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
  8    10 ms     6 ms    29 ms  10.34.62.73
  9    44 ms    12 ms     7 ms  10.34.62.65
 10    13 ms     9 ms     9 ms  10.37.56.1
 11     8 ms     6 ms     7 ms  10.37.56.5
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *     ^C
```

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Σπύρο έχεις pm με τα κατεβατά.
Από ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν 2 routes με gw εσένα (10.17.119.193)

H μία είναι αυτή που λέω παραπάνω (.60). 
Για την άλλη (.141.) δεν την χρησιμοποιεί γιατί έχει καλύτερη εναλακτική..

----------


## spirosco

Ok, αυτα τα δυο ειναι τα μονα που εχουν απομεινει στο δικο μου routing table.
Thanks

----------


## sokratisg

*> 10.96.0.0/11 
7659 2113 72 913 410 4097 7347 6257 413 2581 1286 45 2801 3170 3180 72 2315 3329 199 2379 4790 3757 6718 6401 2300 7384 2117 516 3929 633 3956 3119 2561 2331 3210 i



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.96.0.1
traceroute to 10.96.0.1 (10.96.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.909 ms  0.274 ms  0.212 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.249)  0.715 ms  0.749 ms  0.658 ms
 3  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.246)  2.281 ms  3.477 ms  4.122 ms
 4  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  2.343 ms  12.543 ms  13.705 ms
 5  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.249)  10.751 ms  2.161 ms  2.832 ms
 6  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  9.562 ms  6.524 ms  10.388 ms
 7  gw-bliz.argi.awmn (10.2.13.116)  7.515 ms  10.800 ms  10.071 ms
 8  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226)  8.515 ms  6.645 ms  7.746 ms
 9  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  28.923 ms  24.362 ms  20.420 ms
10  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  27.364 ms  17.977 ms  20.417 ms
11  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234)  25.719 ms  11.352 ms  32.859 ms
12  gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154)  16.878 ms  40.569 ms  32.509 ms
13  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)  25.252 ms  14.697 ms  12.663 ms
14  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  19.725 ms  14.834 ms  26.318 ms
15  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.249)  9.059 ms  8.959 ms  37.621 ms
16  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  9.724 ms  31.211 ms  22.129 ms
17  gw-bliz.argi.awmn (10.2.13.116)  36.316 ms  45.930 ms  22.577 ms
18  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226)  19.513 ms  33.159 ms  40.752 ms
19  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  45.233 ms  28.461 ms  16.653 ms
20  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  20.215 ms  95.782 ms  23.186 ms
21  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234)  44.278 ms  51.367 ms  154.803 ms
22  gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154)  29.769 ms  43.965 ms  15.315 ms
23  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)  44.862 ms  56.479 ms  40.351 ms
24  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)  50.705 ms  14.011 ms  10.716 ms
25  gw-bliz.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.249)  56.925 ms  33.636 ms  41.001 ms
26  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)  56.488 ms  17.245 ms  19.153 ms
27  gw-bliz.argi.awmn (10.2.13.116)  12.921 ms  18.736 ms  56.123 ms
28  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226)  45.886 ms  37.784 ms  44.503 ms
29  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  53.941 ms  21.479 ms  84.456 ms
30  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  56.120 ms  19.991 ms  52.739 ms
```

Αυτό έρχεται από τον λινκ μου με eufonia και από ότι κατάλαβα είναι απολυφάδι του χθεσινού τεστ.

----------


## spirosco

Οχι, αυτο ειναι το static για Θεσσαλονικη το οποιο προφανως δεν επρεπε να υπαρχει αφου αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι down τωρα το ΤΟΡ.

----------


## Acinonyx

> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms http://www.babba.awmn [10.17.136.13]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-babba.anman.awmn [10.17.136.131]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms http://www.anman.awmn [10.17.131.1]
> 4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-anman.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.193]
> 5 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
> 6 5 ms 8 ms 4 ms gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
> 7 5 ms 12 ms 7 ms gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn [10.19.141.30]
> 8 gw-zabounis.limah.awmn [10.35.160.97] αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβα
> η στο δίκτυο προορισμού.


Το hostname στο limah είναι σωστό;

Αν είναι σωστό, τότε ίσως υπάρχει πρόβλημα μεταξύ του zanounis και του limah.

Μπορεί ο zabounis να έχει το route με gw τον limah ενώ ο ίδιο ο limah να μην το έχει.

Αν το hostname είναι λαθος και υπάρχει link μεταξύ του ysam και του limah, τότε γίνεται το αντίστοιχο μεταξύ των 2.



> C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.94.72.0
> 
> Tracing route to 10.94.72.0 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> 3 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
> 4 3 ms 1 ms 4 ms gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.13]
> 5 3 ms 3 ms 5 ms gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.77]
> ...


Εδω φαίνεται να υπαρχει προβλημα μεταξύ του 10.37.56.1 και του 10.37.56.5.

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από τις IP αυτό είναι ενδο-ASικό πρόβλημα.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι πολύ πιθανό ο 10.37.56.1 να έχει default gw τον 10.37.56.5 λόγω κοινού AS.

Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ενδο-ASικό αλλά το πιό πιθανό είναι να έιναι στο αμέσως προηγουμενο link δηλαδη τους 10.34.62.65 με 10.37.56.1



> *> 10.96.0.0/11
> 7659 2113 72 913 410 4097 7347 6257 413 2581 1286 45 2801 3170 3180 72 2315 3329 199 2379 4790 3757 6718 6401 2300 7384 2117 516 3929 633 3956 3119 2561 2331 3210 i


Και η Θεσσαλονίκη έπεσε θύμα του mikrotik routing.

----------


## pikos

```
Tracing route to 10.94.199.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    46 ms    62 ms    76 ms  vpn-server.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.113]
  2    65 ms    66 ms    62 ms  mikrobriki.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.2]
  3    80 ms    67 ms   148 ms  gw-pikos.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.28.94]
  4    81 ms    51 ms    66 ms  gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn [10.2.31.233]
  5    60 ms    98 ms    64 ms  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn [10.2.20.230]
  6    52 ms    75 ms    45 ms  10.44.187.85
  7    81 ms    71 ms    85 ms  10.44.187.90
  8   185 ms   209 ms   226 ms  ns.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.226]
  9   278 ms   272 ms   202 ms  10.17.136.197
 10    56 ms    75 ms    64 ms  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn [10.42.44.242]
 11    74 ms    64 ms    80 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
 12   152 ms   180 ms   217 ms  sdsl.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.110]
 13   262 ms   311 ms   259 ms  10.2.8.157
 14   183 ms   203 ms   204 ms  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn [10.42.44.242]
 15   254 ms   210 ms   199 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
 16    65 ms   111 ms    60 ms  sdsl.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.110]
 17    55 ms   103 ms   120 ms  10.2.8.157
 18    63 ms    71 ms    97 ms  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn [10.42.44.242]
 19   148 ms    77 ms    73 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
 20   339 ms    57 ms    91 ms  sdsl.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.110]
...
```

----------


## stafan

Λοιπόν, σήμερα και έχουν μείνει εδώ 7 routes, 2 έρχονται απο τους γείτονες ONikosEimai και 5 απο Nikosaei. Υπάρχουν και στους γείτονες... 

Απο ONikosEimai


```
bgpd> sh ip bgp 10.94.72.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.72.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.2.31.222 10.2.31.230 10.2.31.233
  2435 2125 841 1589 6401 2300 2725 2036 1 6718 3757 1286 5078 4410 7588 8580 65
072
    10.2.28.89 from 10.2.28.89 (10.2.28.2)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sun May 21 21:57:28 2006

bgpd>
bgpd> sh ip bgp 10.94.140.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.140.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.2.28.89 10.2.31.230 10.2.31.233
  66 3166 891 410 913 2259 2366 6696 3298 6200 6987 2841 1286 616 276 3115 3629
4272 1790 23 1265 3451 2339 6674 4492 2720 1064 1702 6840 398 2053 3789 3116 453
0 3108 38 941 121 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 65140
    10.2.31.222 from 10.2.31.222 (10.2.53.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sun May 21 19:05:30 2006
```

Απο Nikosaei


```
wrc1> sh ip bgp 10.94.4.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.4.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.42.53.246
  7830 3914 913 72 2804 2801 3789 2053 398 6840 38 941 199 2379 4790 3757 6718 6401 1589 841 6459 191 4371 1552 123 1286 45 8580 65004
    10.42.53.230 from 10.42.53.1 (10.42.53.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Jan  1 12:48:11 2000

wrc1>
wrc1> sh ip bgp 10.94.8.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.8.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.42.53.246
  7830 3990 1702 6840 398 2053 3789 3116 4897 4883 3180 3170 2801 941 199 956 706 1021 1550 1897 4790 3757 1286 2581 1084 8580 65008
    10.42.53.230 from 10.42.53.1 (10.42.53.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Jan  1 12:48:11 2000

wrc1>
wrc1> sh ip bgp 10.94.29.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.29.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.42.53.246
  7830 3914 913 410 891 3166 280 7091 6474 616 633 2125 2435 2851 7234 5078 1286 3757 4790 2379 199 3329 4758 2775 38 941 2801 45 8580 65029
    10.42.53.230 from 10.42.53.1 (10.42.53.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Jan  1 12:48:11 2000

wrc1>
wrc1> sh ip bgp 10.94.89.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.89.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.42.53.246
  7830 3914 913 72 2315 3329 199 2379 4790 1897 2662 1270 191 4371 1552 123 3210 3629 3115 276 616 6474 7091 280 7234 5078 1286 45 8580 65089
    10.42.53.230 from 10.42.53.1 (10.42.53.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Jan  1 12:48:11 2000

wrc1>
wrc1> sh ip bgp 10.94.141.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.141.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.42.53.246
  7830 3914 913 410 3180 3170 2801 2804 38 941 199 3329 2315 1 2615 5023 45 8580 65141
    10.42.53.230 from 10.42.53.1 (10.42.53.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Jan  1 12:48:11 2000
```

----------


## nikpet

Διασπάστηκαν κάποια μηνύματα...

Η συνέχεια στο ακόλουθο Link...


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21448 (Wireless)

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21448 (Internet)

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μάλλον και εγώ αυτά τα routes τα παίρνω από αλλού (?) Δεν ξέρω κιόλας  :: 

Θέλετε να κάνω κάτι ; Μετά τις 17:30, να πάω πρώτα σπίτι....

----------


## spirosco

Ελεγξε απο ποιους παιρνεις αυτα τα routes και αν ειναι δυνατο, δες κι αν υπαρχουν ακομη στο routing table των γειτονων.

----------


## sotiris

*10.94.4.0/24*
έρχεται απο 69eyes που το περνει απο limah 
το δίνω στο digi

*10.94.8.0/24*
έρχεται απο digi που το περνει απο selete

*10.94.29.0/24*
έρχεται απο 69eyes που το περνει απο limah, το δινει σε μενα και εγω στο digi

*10.94.72.0/24*
έρχεται απο tyfeonas και το δίνω σε 69eyes και digi

*10.94.140.0/24*
έρχεται απο 69eyes που το περνει απο amar, και το δίνω σε digi

*10.94.141.0/24*
έρχεται απο 69eyes που το περνει απο Limah, και εγω το δίνω στο digi

*10.94.89.0/24*
βρίσκεται στου digi που το πέρνει από selete

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος από εσάς να δει το bgp των γειτόνων μου ;

ο pikos #2435 τρέχει mikrotik
o mmlab #66 τρέχει linux debian
ο sotirisk #3433 τρέχει linux debian (αλλά είναι dead-end)
ο stafan #4218 ξέρετε  :: 

Επίτιδες δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου restart την quagga μετά από συζήτηση που είχα με τον Acinonyx το Σάββατο το βράδι.

----------


## costas43gr

Εχω ενα 10.94.4.0/24 που το παιρνω απο τον seman που το παιρνει απο τον sokratisg που....τι γινετε δεν εχω καταλαβει, ο sokratisg το παιρνει απο αλλου...οριστε και το αρχειο του.

----------


## panoz

έχουν μείνει αυτά :


```
route | grep 10.94
10.94.89.0      gw-ptoump.haris 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.72.0      gw-ptoump.haris 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.29.0      gw-ptoump.haris 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.4.0       10.27.228.249   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath0
10.94.8.0       gw-ptoump.haris 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.141.0     gw-ptoump.haris 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.140.0     gw-ptoump.haris 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
```

αλλά εμείς οι γύρω πρέπει να είμαστε "καθαροί" :


```
[email protected]:/home/panoz# tracepath 10.94.89.0
 1:  gw-harisma.ptoump.awmn (10.40.179.146)                 1.400ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-ptoump.harisma.awmn (10.40.179.145)                 1.843ms 
 2:  gw-harisma.silicon.awmn (10.40.179.130)                2.454ms 
 3:  10.80.190.126 (10.80.190.126)                          4.145ms 
 4:  smarag-viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.249)      5.949ms 
 5:  gw-smarag.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.65)                6.477ms 
 6:  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)             8.677ms 
 7:  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)                8.553ms 
 8:  10.80.189.90 (10.80.189.90)                            9.142ms 
 9:  10.84.231.100 (10.84.231.100)                         56.229ms 
10:  10.80.199.146 (10.80.199.146)                         11.379ms 
11:  gw-trackman.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.161)                asymm  9  18.917ms 
12:  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5)             asymm 10  32.781ms 
13:  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)                 asymm  9  13.997ms 
14:  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)                    asymm 10  20.561ms 
15:  no reply
15:  noname-213.5.161.69.acn.gr (213.5.161.69)            asymm 10 1565.262ms 
16:  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)                  asymm 11 609.138ms 
17:  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5)             asymm 10  67.890ms 
18:  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)                 asymm  9  42.888ms 
19:  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)                    asymm 10 102.957ms 
20:  noname-213.5.161.69.acn.gr (213.5.161.69)            asymm 10 206.850ms 
21:  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)                  asymm 11  82.176ms 
22:  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5)             asymm 10 101.218ms 
23:  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)                 asymm  9 153.128ms 
24:  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)                    asymm 10  82.420ms 
25:  gw-winner.john70.awmn (10.2.12.146)                  asymm 11 130.182ms 
26:  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)                  asymm 11 120.329ms 
27:  interouter-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5)             asymm 10 101.722ms 
28:  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.145)                 asymm  9 143.956ms 
29:  gw-bliz.winner.awmn (10.2.13.141)                    asymm 10 149.985ms 
30:  gw-winner.john70.awmn (10.2.12.146)                  asymm 11 264.802ms 
31:  gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222)                  asymm 11 279.394ms 
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

----------


## tlogic

Και στο δικό μου routing table αυτά:
10.94.4.0
10.94.8.0
10.94.29.0
10.94.72.0
10.94.78.0
10.94.89.0
10.94.124.0
10.94.140.0
10.94.141.0

Ελεγξα και τους routers των γειτόνων και τα έχουν και αυτοί.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Λοιπόν, και στο δικό μου routing table υπάρχουν τα παρακάτω:


```
apollo:/# route -n|grep 10.94.
10.94.124.0     10.2.31.222     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath3
10.94.89.0      10.2.31.222     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath3
10.94.72.0      10.2.28.89      255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath0
10.94.78.0      10.2.28.89      255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath0
10.94.29.0      10.2.31.233     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.4.0       10.2.31.222     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath3
10.94.8.0       10.2.31.233     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.141.0     10.2.31.233     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
10.94.140.0     10.2.31.222     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath3
```

ath0 pikos #2435
ath2 stafan #4218
ath3 mmlab #66

Άμα κάνω show ip bgp 10.94.4.0, μου βγαίνει:


```
bgpd> show ip bgp 10.94.4.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.4.0/24
Paths: (3 available, best #3, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.2.28.89 10.2.31.230 10.2.31.233
  2435 2125 633 3929 1966 1 3170 2801 3789 2053 398 6840 38 941 199 2379 4790 37
57 6718 6401 1589 841 6459 191 4371 1552 123 1286 45 8580 65004
    10.2.28.89 from 10.2.28.89 (10.2.28.2)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon May 22 16:52:55 2006

  4218 6103 7830 3914 913 72 2804 2801 3789 2053 398 6840 38 941 199 2379 4790 3
757 6718 6401 1589 841 6459 191 4371 1552 123 1286 45 8580 65004
    10.2.31.233 from 10.2.31.233 (10.2.20.5)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon May 22 15:23:11 2006

  66 3166 891 410 3180 3170 2801 3789 2053 398 6840 38 941 199 2379 4790 3757 67
18 6401 1589 841 6459 191 4371 1552 123 1286 45 8580 65004
    10.2.31.222 from 10.2.31.222 (10.2.53.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sun May 21 15:22:30 2006
```

Τι καταλαβαίνουμε ;

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Τι καταλαβαίνουμε ;


κάνουμε trace το subnet, βλέπουμε που loopάρει ή που σταματάει και ειδοποιούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους να το κοιτάξουν.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Το να κάνουν restart το bgp βγάζει τα routes αλλά δεν μας λύνει το πρόβλημα.
Δίνουν feedback για τον router τους, (λειτουργικο, hadware, routing settings, ιδιαιτερότητες) και κοιτάζουν για προφανή λάθη. Ζητούν να το κοιτάξει και κάποιος άλλος γιατί 2 μάτια είναι καλύτερα από ένα.
Τελικά ελπίζουμε πως εντοπίζουμε τι φταίει και πως να το διορθώσουμε.

πχ να δει κάποιος το gw-keyman.john70.awmn που τερματίζουν 2 (λογικά από την πλευρά του keyman θα πρέπει να υπάρχει το /24 ενώ στον john70 όχι)

----------


## ONikosEimai

ορίστε και το traceroute μου


```
apollo:/# traceroute 10.94.4.0
traceroute to 10.94.4.0 (10.94.4.0), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-onikoseimai.auebmmlab.awmn (10.2.31.222)  0.754 ms  0.628 ms  0.539 ms
 2  10.2.53.253 (10.2.53.253)  1.688 ms  2.098 ms  1.604 ms
 3  gw-tse0123.keyman.awmn (10.2.22.137)  4.205 ms  2.040 ms  2.639 ms
 4  gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.21.161)  5.563 ms  3.572 ms  3.985 ms
 5  gw-john70.argi.awmn (10.2.21.178)  5.868 ms  3.704 ms  6.549 ms
 6  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  13.424 ms  11.582 ms  16.181 ms
 7  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  15.793 ms  8.130 ms  27.719 ms
 8  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  31.420 ms  16.097 ms  13.671 ms
 9  * * *
10  ring.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.161)  19.028 ms  49.392 ms  19.486 ms
11  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  73.540 ms  98.055 ms  12.418 ms
12  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  19.224 ms  45.908 ms  16.121 ms
13  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  8.929 ms  10.605 ms  61.891 ms
14  * * *
15  10.47.134.74 (10.47.134.74)  74.652 ms  61.036 ms  72.954 ms
16  gw-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.225)  56.630 ms  25.753 ms  55.588 ms
17  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  89.599 ms  50.648 ms  35.146 ms
18  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  63.220 ms  32.964 ms  58.582 ms
19  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  104.309 ms  67.916 ms  65.518 ms
```

συνεχίζει αλλά είπα να μην το κάνω paste όλο.....

και στο καπάκι άλλαξε διαδρομή, δλδ


```
apollo:/# traceroute 10.94.4.0
traceroute to 10.94.4.0 (10.94.4.0), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn (10.2.31.233)  0.685 ms  0.599 ms  0.523 ms
 2  gw-stafan.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.242)  2.202 ms  1.538 ms  1.236 ms
 3  wrc1-router.nikosaei.awmn (10.42.53.1)  2.824 ms  2.784 ms  4.212 ms
 4  gw-nikosaei.davidcas.awmn (10.42.53.230)  31.900 ms  22.137 ms  6.056 ms
 5  10.26.137.233 (10.26.137.233)  5.163 ms  50.244 ms  55.478 ms
 6  wrap.freenet.awmn (10.26.137.1)  21.281 ms  12.121 ms  14.949 ms
 7  gw-freent.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.105)  20.655 ms  17.411 ms  61.114 ms
 8  gw-john70.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.217)  7.145 ms  37.798 ms  19.458 ms
 9  gw-ngia.bliz.awmn (10.26.122.250)  44.942 ms  10.016 ms  27.088 ms
10  gw-argi.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.115)  79.298 ms  24.644 ms  32.218 ms
11  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  135.297 ms  50.253 ms  119.590 ms
12  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  82.792 ms  25.861 ms  24.430 ms
13  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  66.076 ms  53.945 ms  26.233 ms
14  * gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  12.796 ms  39.788 ms
15  * * *
16  gw-nettraptor3341.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234)  125.913 ms  24.317 ms  13.738 ms
17  gw-john70.argi.awmn (10.2.21.178)  33.563 ms  51.397 ms  24.043 ms
18  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.66)  15.587 ms  10.960 ms  13.067 ms
19  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  50.122 ms  18.801 ms  21.159 ms
20  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  24.757 ms  20.428 ms  44.943 ms
```

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λοιπόν τα traces λένε:

10.94.4.0

Loop


```
  Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  10.47.134.74
  gw-xbelis.argi.awmn [10.48.219.225]
  gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.66]
  10.34.61.187
  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
```


10.94.8.0

Loop

```
 10.40.124.81
 10.47.134.137
 gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 10.47.134.129
 gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.129]
 gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
```

10.94.72.0

No loop


```
 10.34.62.73
 10.34.62.65
 gw-ap.dti.awmn [10.37.56.1]
 adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```


10.94.89.0

Loop



```
 ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.162]
 gw-bliz.antonisk7.awmn [10.2.13.150]
 10.2.23.138
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

10.94.140.0

Νο loop



```
  10.2.8.122
  gw-tse0123.keyman.awmn [10.2.22.137]
  gw-keyman.john70.awmn [10.2.21.161]
  Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

Τα υπόλοιπα εξαφανίστηκαν πριν από λίγο και έκανε δυναμικό comeback το 10.94.60.0 από άλλη διαδρομή!!!!!!!

http://www.babba.awmn [10.17.136.13]
gw-babba.jimis123.awmn [10.42.57.242]
gw-jimis123.kats-awmn.awmn [10.42.57.225]
wrc2-router.kats-awmn.awmn [10.42.56.2]
gw-maxfuels.kats.awmn [10.42.48.246]
gw-dataclub.b52.awmn [10.42.44.241]
gw-b52.philip633.awmn [10.42.44.202]
gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
gw-special.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.13]
gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn [10.19.141.43]
gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn [10.19.141.30]
13 gw-ayis.limah.awmn [10.47.135.226] αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο προορισμού.

edit: μόλις επανήλθε στην κλασική

gw-anman.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.193]
gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn [10.17.119.226]
gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.161]
gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn [10.19.141.30]
8 gw-ayis.limah.awmn [10.47.135.226] αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο προορισμού.

----------


## Acinonyx

@sotiri, δείχνεις να είσαι σε συμφωνία με τις διαδρομές των γειτόνων σου.

Δεν πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα.



> Ελεγξα και τους routers των γειτόνων και τα έχουν και αυτοί.


Κομπλε..  :: 

Νίκο, ο sotirisk που είναι dead-end απολκειεται αυτομάτως. Ότι παίρνει το παίρνει από σένα. Ο stafan έχει quagga το ίδιο και το mmlab φαντάζομαι.

Ο pikos μένει που έχει MT, αν και νομίζω ότι δεν έχει routing-test.

Αν έχει το route που σου στέλνει τότε είσαστε ΟΚ.
Αν δεν το έχει τότε κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει εκεί.

Επίσης κάνε και αυτό που λέει ο babba με τα traceroute.




> Εχω ενα 10.94.4.0/24 που το παιρνω απο τον seman που το παιρνει απο τον sokratisg που....τι γινετε δεν εχω καταλαβει, ο sokratisg το παιρνει απο αλλου...οριστε και το αρχειο του.


Αν συνεχίσεις να ακολυθείς την αλυσίδα κάπου θα βγει το σημείο που έχει κολλήσει ή κάνει λούπα... Κάνε traceroute

----------


## Acinonyx

> Λοιπόν τα traces λένε:
> 
> 10.94.4.0
> 
> Loop
> 
> 
> ```
>   Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
> ...


Άρα είναι πολύ πιθανό πρόβλημα μεταξύ:

keyman και john70
antoniosk και 10.2.23.x
ενδο-ASικό στον dti.

Οι λούπες έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αλλα δυσκολα βγάζουμε άκρη με αυτές.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To



```
 ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.162]
 gw-bliz.antonisk7.awmn [10.2.13.150]
 10.2.23.138
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

είναι λούπα!

συγκεκριμένα μετά από 3 timeout ξαναπάει στο ring.bliz.awmn!

επίσης σήμερα επέστρεψε το φάντασμα του .60.0 από χτες που τερμάτιζε στο

gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn [10.19.141.30]
8 gw-ayis.limah.awmn [10.47.135.226] ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Btw,

υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι ένας προβληματικός κόμβος δεν ακούει τις αιτήσεις για απόσυρση μίας διαδρομής όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, αλλά ο άλλος δε του στέλνει καθόλου την αίτηση αυτή.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα πρέπει να υπάρχει στον κόμβο που ΔΕΝ έχει τη διαδρομή και όχι στον γείτονα του που του έχει ξεμείνει.

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά ωραία προσπάθεια

Μην κάνετε restart τα bgp για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα, θέλουμε για την ώρα να είναι εκεί μεχρι να δουμε τι φταίει.

----------


## MAuVE

Συνεχίζουν να μου έρχονται 4 φαντασματάκια :

Αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι όλα είναι πολλαπλάσια του 4 (4,8,60,72). 

Ισως αυτό να μπορεί να μας αποκαλύψει τον λόγο διατήρησής τους.


1) _Tracing the route to 10.94.60.0

1 gw-mauve.tireas.awmn (10.2.8.141) 0 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 10.17.131.246 [AS 5078] 0 msec 4 msec 4 msec
3 gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193) [AS 1286] 4 msec 8 msec 4 msec
4 gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226) [AS 1286] 20 msec 4 msec 4 msec
5 gw-panoz.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.73) [AS 941] 4 msec 20 msec 16 msec
6 gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30) [AS 941] 44 msec 16 msec 120 msec
7 10.35.160.97 [AS 1897] !N !N !N_


2) _Tracing the route to 10.94.4.0

1 10.2.8.122 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 gw-tse0123.keyman.awmn (10.2.22.137) [AS 891] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
3 gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.21.161) [AS 410] 44 msec 8 msec 4 msec
4 gw-john70.argi.awmn (10.2.21.178) [AS 410] 36 msec 20 msec 16 msec
5 gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226) [AS 3180] 64 msec 36 msec 12 msec
6 10.34.61.187 [AS 45] 16 msec 12 msec 12 msec
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234) [AS 3180] 84 msec 72 msec 68 msec
10 gw-john70.argi.awmn (10.2.21.178) [AS 410] 116 msec 96 msec 112 msec
11 * *
gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226) [AS 3180] 136 msec
12 10.34.61.187 [AS 45] 104 msec 108 msec 112 msec
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234) [AS 3180] 164 msec 140 msec 148 msec
16 gw-john70.argi.awmn (10.2.21.178) [AS 410] 148 msec 128 msec 148 msec
17 gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn (10.48.219.226) [AS 3180] 160 msec 152 msec 172 mse
c
18 10.34.61.187 [AS 45] 260 msec 212 msec 148 msec
19 * * *
20 * * *_

3)_Tracing the route to 10.94.8.0

1 10.2.8.122 8 msec 8 msec 8 msec
2 gw-tse0123.keyman.awmn (10.2.22.137) [AS 891] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
3 gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.21.161) [AS 410] 20 msec 8 msec 12 msec
4 gw-office.john70.awmn (10.2.15.169) [AS 416] 88 msec 84 msec 44 msec
5 gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145) [AS 240] 64 msec 180 msec 240 msec
6 gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154) [AS 240] 164 msec 360 msec 320 msec
7 gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn (10.48.219.234) [AS 3180] 44 msec 64 msec 40 msec
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137) [AS 4530] 100 msec 52 msec 24 msec
11 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134) [AS 4530] 40 msec 52 msec 32 msec
12 gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34) [AS 38] 60 msec 28 msec 20 msec
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137) [AS 4530] 84 msec 24 msec 84 msec
18 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134) [AS 4530] 64 msec 40 msec 48 msec
19 gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34) [AS 38] 44 msec 40 msec 72 msec
20 * * *_

4)_Tracing the route to 10.94.72.0
1 10.2.8.122 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 gw-tse0123.keyman.awmn (10.2.22.137) [AS 891] 4 msec 4 msec 8 msec
3 gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.21.161) [AS 410] 68 msec 20 msec 4 msec
4 gw-john70.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.217) [AS 913] 4 msec 36 msec 16 msec
5 interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.6) [AS 913] 8 msec 8 msec 20 msec
6 gw-ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166) [AS 913] 40 msec 44 msec 12 msec
7 gw-trackman.jchr.awmn (10.35.161.234) [AS 2379] 48 msec 28 msec 32 msec
8 gw-jchr.donalt.awmn (10.66.180.254) [AS 6413] 40 msec 20 msec 40 msec
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 10.34.62.66 [AS 2036] 128 msec 252 msec 268 msec
12 gw-dti.lebyathan.awmn (10.35.164.130) [AS 6718] 604 msec 356 msec 244 msec
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *_

----------


## costas43gr

Ακριβως τα ιδια κι εμενα με του MAuVE.



```
Tracing route to 10.94.4.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.249]
  5    17 ms    11 ms     2 ms  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.246]
  6    12 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.145]
  7    32 ms    13 ms     4 ms  ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161]
  8    12 ms    13 ms    10 ms  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124]
  9    58 ms    33 ms    16 ms  10.34.61.187
 10    65 ms    46 ms    40 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 11    17 ms    29 ms    28 ms  192.168.0.25
 12    45 ms    28 ms    26 ms  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn [10.48.219.234]
 13    16 ms    11 ms    12 ms  gw-bliz.argi.awmn [10.2.13.116]
 14    35 ms    55 ms    37 ms  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn [10.48.219.226]
 15    92 ms    40 ms    77 ms  10.34.61.187
 16    64 ms    88 ms    41 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 17    49 ms    62 ms    59 ms  192.168.0.25
 18    82 ms    45 ms    67 ms  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn [10.48.219.234]
 19    14 ms    30 ms    28 ms  gw-bliz.argi.awmn [10.2.13.116]
 20    60 ms    14 ms    26 ms  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn [10.48.219.226]
 21    57 ms    39 ms    35 ms  10.34.61.187
 22    41 ms    48 ms    42 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 23    46 ms    25 ms    41 ms  192.168.0.25
 24    64 ms    35 ms    23 ms  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn [10.48.219.234]
 25    45 ms    30 ms    23 ms  gw-bliz.argi.awmn [10.2.13.116]
 26    92 ms   132 ms    51 ms  gw-argi-xbelis.argi.awmn [10.48.219.226]
 27    61 ms    69 ms    56 ms  10.34.61.187
 28    66 ms   119 ms    73 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 29    38 ms    20 ms   151 ms  192.168.0.25
 30    34 ms    49 ms   234 ms  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn [10.48.219.234]

Trace complete.

Tracing route to 10.94.8.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     3 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     6 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.249]
  5     3 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.246]
  6     3 ms     3 ms     9 ms  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.145]
  7    13 ms     4 ms    12 ms  10.2.13.100
  8    14 ms    14 ms    36 ms  10.2.109.137
  9    51 ms     7 ms    19 ms  10.2.35.129
 10    13 ms    30 ms    11 ms  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn [10.48.219.234]
 11    12 ms     8 ms    11 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 12    11 ms    21 ms    12 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.130]
 13    48 ms    28 ms    33 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
 14    28 ms    59 ms    35 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 15    10 ms     8 ms    13 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 16    18 ms    15 ms    39 ms  10.40.124.85
 17    80 ms    76 ms    57 ms  10.47.134.137
 18    63 ms    62 ms    48 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 19    39 ms    39 ms    22 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.130]
 20    43 ms    45 ms    33 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
 21    49 ms    41 ms    14 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 22    26 ms    23 ms    25 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 23    23 ms    30 ms    30 ms  10.40.124.85
 24    57 ms    49 ms    68 ms  10.47.134.137
 25    29 ms    57 ms    28 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 26    41 ms    28 ms    36 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.130]
 27    16 ms    22 ms    42 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
 28    43 ms    12 ms    14 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 29    49 ms    18 ms    32 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 30    21 ms    47 ms    37 ms  10.40.124.85

Trace complete.

Tracing route to 10.94.60.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  3     5 ms     4 ms    <1 ms  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms     5 ms  gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
  6     5 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-special.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.13]
  7     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.17]
  8    14 ms     2 ms    12 ms  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.41]
  9     5 ms     4 ms     8 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn [10.19.141.30]
 10  gw-ayis.limah.awmn [10.47.135.226]  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

Tracing route to 10.94.72.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
  4     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  6     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.pyros.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  7     2 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-goldendragon.pyros.awmn [10.23.24.242]
  8     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.23.29.82
  9    22 ms    18 ms     9 ms  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn [10.45.165.66]
 10    19 ms     8 ms    11 ms  10.67.160.18
 11     9 ms     6 ms     7 ms  10.34.62.66
 12     7 ms     6 ms    11 ms  10.34.64.249
 13    16 ms    30 ms     5 ms  10.37.56.1
 14    38 ms    25 ms    24 ms  10.37.56.5
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25  ^C
```

----------


## enaon

15λεπτη διακοπή σε trackman-ngia-bliz-antonisk7 για δοκιμές.

----------


## ngia

ελέχθηκε η διαφήμιση - απόσυρση σε μια αλυσίδα με διάφορους τύπους δρομολογητή..δεν διαπιστώθηκε κάποια ανωμαλία
μπορέι να είναι ακόμα και ένας αυτός που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα
φαίνεται ο μόνος τρόπος να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα να ακολουθηθεί ένας προς έναν οι δρομολογητές μέχρι να βρεθούν κάποιοι που να έχουν ασυνέχεια ή κάποια ανωμαλία

Αν μπορούν για τα επόμενα 24ώρα να βάλουν οι κάτοχοι awmn/awmn στα mt τους, θα βοηθούσε τη διερεύνηση

----------


## Vigor

Μιας και μόλις διάβασα το συγκεκριμένο thread και βρήκα αναφορές από κολλημένα traceroutes τα οποία περνούν και από τους 2 routers μου, οι οποίοι μιλούνε με OSPF (iBGP) μεταξύ τους, θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω πως από την μεριά μου παίζουν οι timers σε όλα τα wireless interfaces.

Μια παρατήρηση/ερώτηση θα ήθελα ωστόσο να κάνω:

Οι δύο routers ανήκουν στο ίδιο subnet και επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους μέσω ενός switch.

*Στα δύο μεταξύ τους ethernet interfaces, χρειάζεται να είναι ενεργοποιημένοι και εκεί οι timers (keepalive-timer/hold-timer=10/30) * 

Μόλις πρίν λίγο καλού-κακού (γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  ::  ) ενεργοποίησα τους timers και στο ether1 interface του καθενός wrap.

Τις γνώμες σας.

phaedra.vigor.awmn:8077 10.2.23.3:8077 (u:awmn/p:awmn)
phaedra.vigor.awmn:8077 10.2.23.3:8077 (u:awmn/p:awmn)

----------


## freenet

10.26.137.1 και 10.26.137.3 οι δύο ενεργοί ρουτερς για την προσβαση και τυχον δοκιμες με το γνωστό awmn/awmn

όταν ένα λινκ πέφτει και επανασυνδέεται πρέπει να ξαναπεράσω τους timers?

----------


## alasondro

και μερικά traceroute από την μέρια μου μήπως βγει κάτι και από αυτά


```
ns:~# mtr -r -c 10 10.94.72.0
HOST: ns                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. gw-lan.alasondro.awmn         0.0%    10    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.3   0.0
  2. 10.27.228.250                 0.0%    10    0.8   0.9   0.8   1.3   0.1
  3. gw-ptoump.harisma.awmn        0.0%    10    1.5   1.5   1.4   1.8   0.1
  4. gw-harisma.silicon.awmn       0.0%    10    2.2   2.5   1.9   3.5   0.6
  5. 10.38.124.102                 0.0%    10    3.4   2.8   2.2   3.9   0.6
  6. gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn         0.0%    10  166.0 166.5  62.5 345.5  75.5
  7. gw-digi.sotiris.awmn         10.0%    10  145.4 162.0  71.2 319.9  71.8
  8. mtik-1.sotiris.awmn           0.0%    10  159.8 161.1  52.1 277.7  75.4
  9. mtik-2.sotiris.awmn           0.0%    10  148.9 160.5  77.3 272.8  63.4
 10. gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn      0.0%    10  141.2 174.9 117.0 263.7  54.2
 11. gw.deysta.tyfeonas.awmn      10.0%    10  250.9 186.2  89.6 250.9  58.3
 12. gw-antonisst-deysta.deysta.a  0.0%    10  278.5 184.4  82.2 278.5  60.2
 13. 10.34.62.65                   0.0%    10  273.8 173.7  96.8 273.8  55.6
 14. wifi.dti.awmn                 0.0%    10  275.4 161.2  92.5 326.0  79.9
 15. adsl.dti.awmn                 0.0%    10  234.0 166.0  78.6 284.7  64.3
 16. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
```



```
ns:~# mtr -r -c 10 10.94.8.0
HOST: ns                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. gw-lan.alasondro.awmn         0.0%    10    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.4   0.0
  2. 10.27.228.250                 0.0%    10    0.8   0.8   0.8   1.1   0.1
  3. gw-ptoump.harisma.awmn        0.0%    10    2.7   1.9   1.4   2.7   0.5
  4. gw-harisma.silicon.awmn       0.0%    10    3.0   2.4   1.9   3.3   0.6
  5. 10.38.124.102                 0.0%    10    4.7   4.0   2.1  10.6   2.5
  6. gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn         0.0%    10   23.1 101.6  23.1 170.0  50.3
  7. gw-digi.selete.awmn           0.0%    10   13.0  98.2  13.0 233.7  68.6
  8. gw-selete.skilla.awmn         0.0%    10   72.4 116.5  31.6 305.9  76.9
  9. gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn        0.0%    10   95.8 134.6  60.2 330.7  80.5
 10. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn        70.0%    10   87.9 111.1  87.9 127.8  20.8
 11. 10.40.124.85                 10.0%    10  118.5 127.5  52.6 288.0  65.5
 12. 10.40.124.82                 10.0%    10  158.8 112.8  58.6 210.1  47.4
 13. gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn         20.0%    10  100.6  95.5  27.3 147.3  38.7
 14. gw-rooster.afanas.awmn       10.0%    10  141.0 112.4  54.9 166.3  34.2
 15. gw-av.afanas.awmn            10.0%    10  107.7  96.5  51.9 146.0  31.9
 16. gw-machine22.av.awmn         30.0%    10  110.6 118.1  92.8 157.1  22.4
 17. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn        10.0%    10  110.9 101.3  57.1 153.7  31.8
 18. 10.40.124.85                 60.0%    10  104.5  87.3  63.7 104.5  17.1
 19. 10.40.124.82                 60.0%    10   80.8  80.3  55.3  93.7  17.6
 20. gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn         50.0%    10   87.6  92.2  69.8 111.0  15.1
 21. gw-rooster.afanas.awmn       60.0%    10   83.0  96.2  77.0 114.4  18.9
 22. gw-av.afanas.awmn            60.0%    10   69.8 155.0  69.8 302.5 101.7
 23. gw-machine22.av.awmn         40.0%    10   60.8 115.1  60.8 209.2  49.9
 24. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn        60.0%    10  204.6 142.5 101.6 204.6  44.8
 25. 10.40.124.85                 70.0%    10  133.4 126.3 109.7 135.8  14.4
 26. 10.40.124.82                 70.0%    10  116.0 118.5  98.5 141.0  21.4
 27. gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn         70.0%    10  111.6  65.1  28.6 111.6  42.4
 28. gw-rooster.afanas.awmn       70.0%    10  108.4 103.7  98.9 108.4   4.8
 29. gw-av.afanas.awmn            70.0%    10  129.6 117.1  92.8 129.6  21.0
 30. gw-machine22.av.awmn         70.0%    10  117.8  95.5  65.1 117.8  27.3
```

----------


## sotiris

```
athina:~# traceroute 10.94.8.0
traceroute to 10.94.8.0 (10.94.8.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105)  0.461 ms  0.464 ms  0.417 ms
 2  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn (10.45.165.90)  5.838 ms  10.004 ms  6.194 ms
 3  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)  8.960 ms  7.079 ms  6.026 ms
 4  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  6.695 ms  2.843 ms  4.384 ms
 5  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  23.006 ms  8.710 ms  5.083 ms
 6  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  9.285 ms  17.127 ms  13.426 ms
 7  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)  11.347 ms  7.454 ms  7.847 ms
 8  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  8.337 ms  22.048 ms  26.073 ms
 9  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  8.354 ms  7.923 ms  8.451 ms
10  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)  29.559 ms  12.909 ms  20.279 ms
11  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133)  9.345 ms  10.403 ms  18.915 ms
12  gw-kxrist.av.awmn (10.48.224.221)  27.282 ms  17.190 ms  38.273 ms
13  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  13.848 ms  28.129 ms  6.372 ms
14  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)  5.757 ms  34.916 ms  22.939 ms
15  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  10.850 ms  29.420 ms  16.477 ms
16  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  10.625 ms  24.235 ms  8.935 ms
17  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)  19.047 ms  34.005 ms  15.025 ms
18  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133)  12.747 ms  9.959 ms  11.318 ms
19  gw-kxrist.av.awmn (10.48.224.221)  8.531 ms  20.836 ms  9.704 ms
20  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)  15.489 ms  28.424 ms  56.279 ms
```



```
athina:~# traceroute 10.94.72.0
traceroute to 10.94.72.0 (10.94.72.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik-2.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.97)  0.632 ms  1.082 ms  0.364 ms
 2  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn (10.45.165.66)  1.286 ms  3.967 ms  1.547 ms
 3  gw.deysta.tyfeonas.awmn (10.67.160.18)  7.459 ms  1.824 ms  1.867 ms
 4  gw-antonisst-deysta.deysta.awmn (10.67.159.2)  2.502 ms  20.529 ms  18.945 ms
 5  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  21.852 ms  2.790 ms  4.060 ms
 6  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  6.928 ms  12.465 ms  3.432 ms
 7  adsl.dti.awmn (10.37.56.5)  6.098 ms  27.219 ms  23.090 ms
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  *
```

----------


## alasondro

και άλλο ένα 


```
 mtr -r -c 10 10.94.78.0
HOST: ns                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. gw-lan.alasondro.awmn         0.0%    10    0.3   0.6   0.3   1.8   0.6
  2. gw-wrap.alasondro.awmn        0.0%    10    1.0   1.3   0.7   2.4   0.4
  3. gw-alasondro.dsfak.awmn       0.0%    10    1.3   1.5   1.1   3.3   0.7
  4. 10.27.229.189                 0.0%    10    1.6   2.5   1.3  10.0   2.7
  5. gw-magla.thanasis.awmn        0.0%    10  160.0 177.9   2.0 298.0  86.3
  6. gw-thunder.magla.awmn         0.0%    10  117.2 153.1   4.9 255.6  79.8
  7. gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn       0.0%    10   70.1 146.0   2.7 326.3  88.1
  8. gw-rainbow.mary.awmn          0.0%    10   59.3 148.4  50.7 462.5 120.8
  9. gw-mary.philip633.awmn        0.0%    10   71.6 167.4  44.2 536.4 145.7
 10. gw-philip633.special.awmn     0.0%    10  172.9 179.5  66.9 506.6 130.5
 11. gw-alex23.mobius.awmn         0.0%    10  209.3 218.2  96.2 421.7 104.9
 12. gw-mobius.dti.awmn            0.0%    10  183.8 208.4  66.9 448.6 109.8
 13. gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn          0.0%    10  133.5 171.9  21.6 353.5 102.1
 14. gw-bliz.argi.awmn             0.0%    10  183.7 241.1  89.5 460.7 124.5
 15. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
```

----------


## verano

Σε εμένα έρχονται από τον acoul τα εξής τέσσερα:

*1.* Tracing route to *10.94.8.0* over a maximum of 30 hops
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.45.5
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms soekris-alexa.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.12]
4 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ozonet.alexa.awmn [10.2.19.238]
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 12 ms 42 ms 17 ms gw-akis.kxrist.awmn [10.19.152.250]
10 44 ms 43 ms 46 ms 10.40.124.85
11 13 ms 9 ms 9 ms 10.47.134.137
12 28 ms 32 ms 6 ms gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
13 27 ms 9 ms 10 ms 10.47.134.129
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 10 ms 9 ms 19 ms gw-akis.kxrist.awmn [10.19.152.250]
17 46 ms 13 ms 9 ms 10.40.124.85
18 38 ms 24 ms 52 ms 10.47.134.137
19 41 ms 20 ms 48 ms gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
20 23 ms 27 ms 87 ms 10.47.134.129
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 21 ms 13 ms 44 ms gw-akis.kxrist.awmn [10.19.152.250]
24 21 ms 43 ms 50 ms 10.40.124.85
25 14 ms 22 ms 40 ms 10.47.134.137
26 33 ms 22 ms 83 ms gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
27 37 ms 31 ms 25 ms 10.47.134.129
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 31 ms 16 ms 42 ms gw-akis.kxrist.awmn [10.19.152.250]
Trace complete.
*
2.* Tracing route to *10.94.72.0* over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.45.5
2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
3 6 ms 1 ms 1 ms soekris-alexa.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.12]
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-ozonet.alexa.awmn [10.2.19.238]
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * 5 ms 5 ms gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 8 ms 7 ms 10 ms 10.34.62.74
12 8 ms 7 ms 5 ms 10.34.62.66
13 10 ms 16 ms 13 ms gw-ttel.dti.awmn [10.34.64.249]
14 20 ms 21 ms 22 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
15 25 ms 24 ms 44 ms adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.
Trace complete.

*3.* Tracing route to *10.94.78.0* over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.45.5
2 1 ms 2 ms <1 ms gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.82]
5 28 ms 10 ms 9 ms gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn [10.2.49.98]
6 9 ms 18 ms 8 ms gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn [10.2.20.230]
7 13 ms 17 ms 5 ms 10.30.40.85
8 10 ms 13 ms 5 ms gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn [10.37.62.30]
9 9 ms 21 ms 27 ms gw-dti.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.122]
10 13 ms 27 ms 41 ms gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.66]
11 20 ms 10 ms 22 ms gw-john70.argi.awmn [10.2.21.178]
12 gw-john70.argi.awmn [10.2.21.178] reports: Destination host unreachable.
Trace complete.

*4.* Tracing route to *10.94.124.0* over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.45.5
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-verano.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms wrc-arxontas.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.9]
4 4 ms 4 ms 5 ms gw-ozonet.arxontas.awmn [10.2.49.82]
5 8 ms 8 ms 5 ms gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn [10.2.49.98]
6 5 ms 6 ms 8 ms gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn [10.2.20.230]
7 8 ms 6 ms 12 ms 10.30.40.85
8 10 ms 10 ms 5 ms gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn [10.37.62.30]
9 32 ms 33 ms 7 ms gw-dti.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.122]
10 19 ms 19 ms 25 ms gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.66]
11 10 ms 10 ms 11 ms gw-john70.argi.awmn [10.2.21.178]
12 gw-john70.argi.awmn [10.2.21.178] reports: Destination host unreachable.
Trace complete.

----------


## enaon

Θα χρειαστεί έρευνα από όλους για να βγει αποτέλεσμα. 
Δεν χρειάζoνται traceroutes klp. 

Δοκιμάσαμε να κάνουμε προσομοίωση του προβλήματος ανακοινώνοντας το
10.1.1.0/24 από τον bliz. To πρόβλημα επαναλήφθηκε κανονικά.

Στην συνέχεια απομονώσαμε τους trackman-ngia-bliz-antonisk7 από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.
Απομονώθηκαν σύνολο 7 δρομολογητές, σε 3 AS, 4x2.9.6 1x2.8.26, 1x2.9.23 stable, 1x2.9.23 test.
Κάναμε όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς, δεν καταφέραμε να αναπαραγάγουμε το πρόβλημα.

Συνδεθήκαμε πάλι στο δίκτυο, και κάναμε δοκιμές έχοντας έλεγχο σε 12 περίπου κόμβους, Ανακοινώναμε από τον spirosco ( 10.1.9.0- 10.1.15.0) και παρατηρούσαμε στους υπόλοιπους. 

Οι παρατηρήσεις είναι οι εξής: 
•	Η διαφήμιση του ρουτε, έπρεπε να κρατήσει πάνω από 90 δεύτερα για να μείνει. Χανόταν από τους γείτονες άμεσα όταν διαγραφόταν, και ερχόταν πάλι σε διαστημα ενός περίπου λεπτού, ανάλογα με την περιοχή, δίνοντας την αίσθηση ότι αργεί να φτάσει από την πηγή.
•	Στην περιοχή γύρω από τον nkladakis, τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά. Οι κόμβοι δεν εσβηναν την καταχώρηση, αλλα έδειχναν ότι το έχουν από τον nkladakis ή τον xbelis, ή ysam ή ysam2 ή alex23 κλπ, και είχαμε loops.
•	Οι άλλοι κόμβοι, λαμβάνανε μετά από λίγο και πάλι το route το οποίο είχε αποσυρθεί, σε χρόνο αρκετά σχετικό με την απόστασή τους από το χαλάνδρι.
•	Οι κόμβοι που εμπλέκονται στα loop, παρουσιάζουν ασυμφωνίες ανάμεσα στο bgp τους και το routing table τους.

Κάπου εδώ το παρατήσαμε, γιατί είναι αργά και δεν βγαίνει άκρη σήμερα.

----------


## LimaH

Μπορεί ίσως να βοηθήσει αν μπούν στη λίστα του

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15135 <MikrotikLookingGlass>

http://www.limah.awmn/lookinglass/ Eκεί φαίνεται ο RoutingTable
οπότε μπορεί να δεί κανείς ΟΤΙ θέλει.

----------


## enaon

Πάρα πολυ.

----------


## spirosco

> •	Οι κόμβοι που εμπλέκονται στα loop, παρουσιάζουν ασυμφωνίες ανάμεσα στο bgp τους και το routing table τους.


Οι ασυμφωνιες αναφερονται στο BGP AS path που εχει ο καθε ρουτερ για το επιμαχο network.
Π.χ. ο ysam2 εβλεπε το 10.1.10.0 με bgp as path το : 3170,1,κλπ
ενω ο 3170 το εβλεπε με : 3180,κλπ,κλπ.

Εδω ή μας αδειαζει ο τροπος που δουλευει το bgp ή απλα γινεται μπαχαλο η πληροφορια που διατηρει το bgp για τα επιμαχα networks.

Οπως και να'χει, εχει σταλθει mail στην mikrotik και εχει γινει και post στο forum της.

Να τονισω πως το προβλημα αφου περασουν 4-5 λεπτα απο την απομακρυνση ενος route απο τον ρουτερ που το κανει advertise
ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατο να το εντοπισεις, γιατι το route αυτο εχει κανει σχεδον ολο το γυρο του δικτυου.

----------


## alex-23

10.19.150.65 awmn/awmn 
ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να βρουμε ακρη 
πρεπει να συνεργαστουμε  ::

----------


## ysam

Γιατί δεν απομονώνετε ένα κομμάτι μόνο με routing-test και να κάνετε τις δοκιμές σας? 

Μετά γιατί δεν κάνετε το ίδιο με 2.8.χ

Μετά γιατί δεν κάνετε το ίδιο με 2.9.χ routing stable?

Σωτήρη (enaon) μια χαρά το άρχισες, τελείωσέ το να τελειώνουμε, βγάλτε από την μέση τα 3 άγνωστα και παίξτε μόνο με ένα.

Μεθοδολογία θέλει δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο. Αφού το κάνετε που το κάνετε.. 

Αντε.. στρωθείτε... Σπύρο...

----------


## enaon

> Γιατί δεν απομονόνετε ένα κομμάτι μόνο με routing-test και να κάνετε τισ δοκιμές σας? 
> 
> Μετά γιατί δεν κάνετε το ίδιο με 2.8.χ
> 
> Μετά γιατί δεν κάνετε το ίδιο με 2.9.χ routing stable?


Τα κάναμε Γιάννη, αλλα δεν καταφέραμε να επαναλάβουμε το πρόβλημα..

----------


## ysam

Σε ποιό από όλα? Σε όλα?

----------


## spirosco

Στη περιπτωση μου εγινε με το .24-test.
Διαφημιζω για 2 λεπτα π.χ. το 10.1.10.0.
Το κοβω και αμμεσως ελεγχω ολους μου τους γειτονες (38 παραθυρα ανοιχτα ταυτοχρονα  ::  )
Σε ολους εξαφανιζεται ακαριαια το route, εκτος απο τον AlexB.
Εκει λοιπον το route αλλαζει ακαριαια gw απο εμενα προς το ysam2.
O ysam2 τις περισσοτερες φορες ειχε gw τον xbelis και καποιες αλλες ειχε και τον nkladakis ταυτοχρονα.

Οκ Αλεχ, δεν ξερω αν θα το αντεξω τωρα να το συνεχισω το πειραμα.
Εγω αυριο παλι  ::

----------


## enaon

> Σε ποιό από όλα? Σε όλα?


Σορρυ σε μπέρδεψα.

Απομονώσαμε μία ομάδα ομάδα απο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, μαζί και ενα routing-test εννοούσα.

Δέν κλείσαμε κάποιον απο εσάς, γιατί μπορεί να τα ακούγαμε, και δεν είχαμε και access rights νομίζω  :: 

Ίσως αν θέλετε δοκιμάζουμε αύριο.

----------


## ysam

Ε μαλλον πρέπει να γίνει αυτή η δοκιμή. όλα τα άλλα τα μικτά σενάρια δεν βγάζεις άκρη.

----------


## Acinonyx

> O ysam2 τις περισσοτερες φορες ειχε gw τον xbelis και καποιες αλλες ειχε και τον nkladakis ταυτοχρονα.


  ::   ::   ::  Τι εννοείς ταυτόχρονα;;;

Αν είναι αυτό που νομίζω τότε αρχίζουν και δένουν όλα.

Θα λυθεί και το μυστήριο γιατι δεν παίζουν τα pptp.

----------


## ysam

ε καλά πιάστηκες τώρα από μία λέξη και εσύ..

----------


## spirosco

Ταυτοχρονα σημαινει πως επαιρνε το route απο δυο neighbors.
Επελεγε φυσικα τον εναν (οχι, δεν ειχε bgp multipath).

----------


## enaon

Μια ακόμα παρατήρηση, αλλά μέσα στην ζαλάδα με τα παράθυρα, το ξεχάσαμε να το επαναλάβουμε. 

* Στο 10.1.13.0/24 νομίζω ήταν, και αφού σταματήσαμε την ανακοίνωση και είδαμε οτι στο ysam2 πλέον υπήρχε το ρουτε για αρκετή ώρα, κάναμε reset το bgp του, και το πρόβλημα σταμάτησε οριστικά για αυτό μόνο το ρουτε. 

Στο επόμενο μας έκανε άλλα χαζά(αλού όχι στο χαλάνδρι, αλλα και στο χαλάνδρι, χάος ) , και ξεχάσαμε να το επαναλάβουμε.

----------


## spirosco

Γενικοτερα ηταν μια αλλοκοτη κατασταση...αν υπολογισουμε και τον ngia που ροχαλιζε μεσα στο conference  ::

----------


## enaon

Απίστευτος , έπαιρνε το ακουστικό αγκαλιά και το χάδευε στον ύπνο του και έκανε τόσο θόρυβο που δεν μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> *When a BGP speaker receives an UPDATE message with a non-empty
> WITHDRAWN ROUTES field, it shall remove from its Adj-RIB-In all
> routes whose destinations was carried in this field (as IP prefixes).
> The speaker shall take the following additional steps:*
> 
> 1) if the corresponding feasible route had not been previously
> advertised, then no further action is necessary
> 
> * 2) if the corresponding feasible route had been previously
> ...


Νομίζω βγάζουμε μία άκρη.

Σημείωσα με bold τη διαδικασία που πρεπει να ακολουθείται στην περίπτωση μας.

Υπάρχει και ένα ακόμη σενάριο πολύ τρελό αλλά απόλυτα πιθανό.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το πρωτόκολλο λέει ότι για κάθε απόσυρση, θα πρέπει να αποσύρονται από το routing-table όλα τα πιθανά prefixes και όχι μόνο αυτό που έστειλε ο συγκεκριμένος γείτονας που μας έστειλε το μήνυμα απόσυρσης.

Αν το routing-test αποσύρει μόνο αυτά που αντιστοιχούν στον γείτονα που έστειλε το μηνημα, τότε μπορεί να ξεκινάει αυτό το φαινόμενο σε routers που έχουν πολλαπλές (ανενεργές) διαδρομές για έναν προορισμό. 
Αποσύρουν την μία αλλά διαφημίζουν την άλλη κατευθείαν ακόμη και σε αυτον που τους έστειλε το μήνυμα απόσυρσης. Ίσως γι'αυτό είδες Σπύρο στον alexb, αμέσως με το που έφυγε το gw από σενα, να γυρίζει ακαριάια στον ysam2. Αν ισχύει αυτό το σενάριο, ο ysam2 είχε 2 routes για τον συγκερκιμένο προορισμό, απέσυρε την μία μετά από μήνυμα του alexb και καπάκι του έστειλε την άλλη που αυτωμάτως έγινε ενεργή. Ο alexb την έστειλε στους γείτονες του που δεν υπάρχουν στο AS_path, και πάει λέγοντας.

Τι λέτε;

----------


## enaon

Και μια ακόμα από την ώρα που ο Νικήτας ήταν ξύπνιος

Μετά την αποτυχία της επανάληψης σε απομόνωση, και πριν συνδεθούμε κανονικά στο δίκτυο, στείλαμε τα 10.1.3.0-10.1.8-0 κάνοντας διάφορους συνδυασμούς, έχοντας στην αρχή ένα λινκ από την πλευρά του Νικήτα με το awmn και μετά ένα ακόμα με τον john70, και μετά και ένα του antonisk7 με eufonia. 
Για τα 10.1.3.0-10.1.6.0 που βγαίναμε μόνο από τον ngia, τόσο εκείνος όσο και οι άλλοι δεν είχαμε πάρει πίσω το ρουτε.
Όταν ανοίξαμε τον eufonia 10.1.7.0.-8.0, το ρουτε εμφανίστηκε. Στην πορεία συνειδητοποιήσαμε, ότι σε αντίθεση με τους αποκλεισμένους, οι γύρω είχαν το 10.1.4.0 και το 10.1.6.0

----------


## Acinonyx

Για να ελεγξουμε το παραπανω σενάριο χρειαζομαστε πρόσβαση σε ένα κόμβο που έχει 2 φορές το prefix και συγκερκιμένα απέχει από το σημείο παραγωγής του prefix ίσα hops από 2 διαφορετικά links.

Απόσυρουμε τη διαδρομή και βλέπουμε τι αλλαγές γίνονται στο routing-table του και πότε. Όσο πιό μακρυα είναι, τόσο το καλύτερο, γιατί θα έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο να κοιτάξουμε τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## enaon

> ..


Μοιάζει λογικό, δέν το σκεφτήκαμε, και όπως θυμάμαι τις δοκιμές που κάναμε δέν έτυχε να το καλύψουμε.

----------


## alex-23

εστειλα και εγω mail στην mikrotik να δω τι θα μας πει??

----------


## enaon

ααα, και αν γίνεται μην στέλνετε μάιλ στην mikrotik μεμονωμένα  ::

----------


## alex-23

καπου διαβασα οτι εμεις φταιμε που δεν στελνουμε στην mikrotik τα προβληματα μας 
τωρα μου λετε να μην στελνω 
αν υπαρχει καποια ομαδα τοτε να το ξερουμε να το αναλαβει αυτη  ::  

αλλα επειδη δεν εχουμε μια ομαδα το ψαχνω μονος μου
δεν ειναι κακο να παρει δυο διαφορετικα supout.rif ισα ισα που θα βγαλει ακρη πιο ευκολα  ::

----------


## enaon

οκ έχεις δίκιο, αλλα το πρόβλημα έιναι σημαντικό, αν λυθεί είναι σημαντικό, χρειαζόμαστε άδειες γιατί έχουμε γεμίσει σπασμένα, είναι καλή ευκαιρία να το χειριστούμε καλύτερα.

----------


## alex-23

μα εχω αδεια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

μα δεν μιλάω για εσένα μόνο, και εγώ έχω, όκ είμαστε ?

Δεν πειράζει πάντως σιγά, δέν το έγραψα καλά.

----------


## alex-23

got the point  ::  
don't worry

----------


## Ifaistos

> O ysam2 τις περισσοτερες φορες ειχε gw τον xbelis και καποιες αλλες ειχε και τον nkladakis *ταυτοχρονα*.


Σπύρο αυτό που ανέφερες μοιάζει με αυτά τα προβλήματα που έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ.
Φαίνεται ότι το mtik να δημιουργεί 2 routes (ίσως και περισσότερα) για το ίδιο προορισμό, παρόλο ότι αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται στο bgp.
Με δεδομένο πλέον ότι το equal cost multipath του πυρήνα είναι ενεργό (βασικά για το ospf + round robin κλπ) παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα να στέλνει τα μισά πακέτα από την μια πλευρά και τα άλλα μισά από την άλλη.
Υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις μάλιστα που όταν originator του traffic είναι το mtik να έρχονται πακέτα με διαφορετικό source address  ::  ανάλογα με το if που έφευγαν.
Γιαυτό και τα pptp δεν έπαιζαν και όχι για τις τυχόν ασυμμετρίες, οι οποίες (από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω) είναι ένδειξη του προβλήματος και όχι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Vigor

> Οι δύο routers ανήκουν στο ίδιο subnet και επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους μέσω ενός switch.
> 
> *Στα δύο μεταξύ τους ethernet interfaces, χρειάζεται να είναι ενεργοποιημένοι και εκεί οι timers (keepalive-timer/hold-timer=10/30) *


Δεν ξέρει κανείς?  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Οι δύο routers ανήκουν στο ίδιο subnet και επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους μέσω ενός switch.
> 
> *Στα δύο μεταξύ τους ethernet interfaces, χρειάζεται να είναι ενεργοποιημένοι και εκεί οι timers (keepalive-timer/hold-timer=10/30) * 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρει κανείς?


ναι πρέπει..αλλιώς όταν κατεβάζεις τον ένα μπορεί να μην συγχρονίσει με τους άλλους όταν ξανασηκωθεί

----------


## Vigor

Ευχαριστώ Νικήτα. Δεν είχε αναφερθεί ξανά κάτι τέτοιο...!

----------


## MAuVE

Αντί να κάνετε τόσο σοφιστικέ έρευνες έχω να σας πρωτείνω την εξής απλή :

Βλέπω ακόμη μου έρχεται το 10.94.60.0

__1712_#sh ip bgp 10.94.60.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.94.60.0/24, version 69747
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
3 5 6
7091 6474 616 276 3115 3629 3210 123 1286 3757 941 121 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 65060
10.2.8.157 from 10.2.8.157 (10.42.52.120)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best_

Η διαδρομή φαίνεται να ξεκινάει από το 65060, που τώρα πρέπει να είναι κλειστό και συνεχίζει 8580, 45, 2801 κλπ.

Το τεστ είναι να κλείνει (shut down) ο κάθε κόμβος με την παραπάνω σειρά (πχ πρώτα κλείνει ο 8580 στη συνέχεια ο 45 κοκ) για μία ώρα για να δούμε αν αυτό το prefix θα φύγει οριστικά.

Στα 50 λεπτά από το shut down ν' ανοίγει ξανά ο κόμβος οπότε για 10 λεπτά θα ξαναδημιουργείται η αρχική (τωρινή) κατάσταση.

Στην ώρα να κάνει shut down ο επόμενος κόμβος κοκ.

Από το τεστ αυτό θα μάθουμε :

α) Αν είναι μεμονωμένοι κόμβοι που το προκαλούν (πράγμα που θεωρώ μάλλον απίθανο) 
β) Αν είναι συγκεκριμένοι συνδυασμοί κόμβων που το προκαλούν
γ) Αν και πως αναγεννάται.

Η παραπάνω διαδρομή μας λέει ότι από alexandros αντί να πάει στον διπλανό του κόμβο τον spirosco προτιμάει τον κύκλο : ysam2-ayis-LimaH-ysam-xtreme-panoZ-spirosco.

Στη συνέχεια αντί από τον spirosco να πάει στον διπλανό του κόμβο τον Β52 κάνει κύκλο : 
tenorism-TOP-sidis-gormir-capvar-B52.

Για σκεφθείτε σε τι διαφέρουν οι κυκλικές διαδρομές από τις άμεσα γειτονικές.

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> O ysam2 τις περισσοτερες φορες ειχε gw τον xbelis και καποιες αλλες ειχε και τον nkladakis *ταυτοχρονα*.
> 
> 
> Σπύρο αυτό που ανέφερες μοιάζει με αυτά τα προβλήματα που έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ.
> Φαίνεται ότι το mtik να δημιουργεί 2 routes (ίσως και περισσότερα) για το ίδιο προορισμό, παρόλο ότι αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται στο bgp.
> Με δεδομένο πλέον ότι το equal cost multipath του πυρήνα είναι ενεργό (βασικά για το ospf + round robin κλπ) παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα να στέλνει τα μισά πακέτα από την μια πλευρά και τα άλλα μισά από την άλλη.
> Υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις μάλιστα που όταν originator του traffic είναι το mtik να έρχονται πακέτα με διαφορετικό source address  ανάλογα με το if που έφευγαν.
> Γιαυτό και τα pptp δεν έπαιζαν και όχι για τις τυχόν ασυμμετρίες, οι οποίες (από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω) είναι ένδειξη του προβλήματος και όχι το πρόβλημα.


Το bgp παντα εγκαθιστα ενα μονο route στο routing table και αυτο χρησιμοποιει. 

Η μονη περιπτωση που μπορει να συμβει αυτο ειναι φανταζομαι με τη χρηση του bgp multipath
αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι κολλαει στη περιπτωση μας.
http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc ... 11bmpl.htm

Αν παντως θες να βεβαιωθεις γι'αυτο, τοτε μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις π.χ. με icmp.
Θα κανεις ping π.χ. απο τον router σου σε ενα mikrotik.
Για να ελεγξεις απο τη μερια του mikrotik τι συμβαινει, θα τρεξεις το packet sniffer και θα κανεις capture πακετα με προορισμο την αλλη ακρη
και με interface αυτο που υποψιαζεσαι οτι ισως στελνει τα πακετα.
Απαραιτητη προυποθεση ειναι οι δυο routers να εχουν τουλαχιστον 2 equal paths μεταξυ τους.

----------


## Vigor

Από τα παραπάνω traceroutes και δεδομένου του printout του MikroTiks monitor (thanks LimaH), καταλαβαίνω πως τα 10.94.Χ.Χ routes τα λαμβάνω από τους

antonisk7 και Afanas

Guys για ριχτε μια ματια στα routerια σας... Οι timers από πλευράς μου είναι (και ήταν από καιρό-εκτός απ'τα ethernet interfaces) ρυθμισμένοι στο 10/30.

----------


## enaon

Δέν έχουν σχέση καμία οι timers Γιώργο με αυτά που γίνονται τώρα.

Αν θέλετε ραντεβού κατά τις 22:00 στο 12866 (conference του spirosco) να δοκιμάσουμε την ιδέα του Βασίλη και ό,τι αλλο, γιατί είναι πολύ χρήσιμο να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε άμεσα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Whatever help or access I can offer I am in….  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Το bgp παντα εγκαθιστα ενα μονο route στο routing table και αυτο χρησιμοποιει.


Καρντιά μου,  ::  
αυτό είναι ΤΙ ΘΑ έπρεπε να κάνει το bgp και όχι το ΤΙ κάνει το implementation του bgp που έχει το mtik.
Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα οι timers...
Το mtik έχει timers, *λειτουργούν* αρκεί να μην έχουν μηδενική τιμή, γιατί τότε ,βάση της παραδοχής που έκαναν αυτοί που έγραψαν το bgp implementation, δεν λειτουργούν "συμβατά" με άλλα bgp implementations.

Αυτά που γράφω και έχω συζητήσει και με αρκετούς, είναι η εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω με βάση αυτά που *παρατήρησα* (το αποτέλεσμα) μετά από αρκετές ώρες ενασχόλησης με το θέμα.

Η βασική μου σκέψη ήταν να καταλάβω τι θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει "παρόμοια συμπεριφορά"/πρόβλημα και από εκεί βγαίνουν τα συμπεράσματα μου.

Ποιός μπορεί να αποκλείσει την πιθανότητα κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες (equal paths, prepends etc) το mtik να βάζει/αφήνει/ξεχνάει 2 (ή και περισσότερα routes) προς 1 διαδρομή ?
Το ότι δεν το 'δείχνει' το winbox δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει...  ::  

Αυτό που μπορώ να πω βέβαια είναι ότι το πρόβλημα είναι δύσκολο στον εντοπισμό του, μια και οι συνθηκες στο δίκτυο αλλάζουν συνεχώς και χωρίς να υπάρχει τρόπος - για κάποιον που προσπαθεί να παρατηρήσει κάτι - να καταλάβει ότι άλλαξαν.

----------


## enaon

Στέλιο είναι προβλεπόμενο να έχει το bgp και 2 και 4 διαδρομές προς ένα προορισμό. Αν έχεις πολλές διακριτές διαδρομές, είναι λογικό. Στα 2.8.χ και μέχρι το 2.9.6 σίγουρα, δεν μπορείς να τις δεις από το winbox. Στα τελευταία το έφτιαξαν καλύτερα, και φαίνονται όλες, αλλά μία είναι προφανώς ενεργή. 
Σε αυτό δεν είδαμε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα μάλλον. Στο routing table περνάει μία σαν ενεργή και οι άλλες είναι μπλέ.
Αυτό όμως που λέει ο acinonyx, σε συνδυασμό με το περίεργο του να δέχεται ένας router να του ανακοινώσει και κάποιος άλλος ένα AS, που παρατηρήθηκε παλαιότερα, είναι πολύ λογική εξήγηση.

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν αναφέρομαι στα bgp "routes", τις πληροφορίες δηλαδή από τον ένα bgp daemon στον άλλο, αλλά στo routing table που αυτός (ο daemon) "περνάει" στον πυρήνα.
Εκτός από το "εμφανές" πρόβλημα με τα πολλαπλά AS κλπ κλπ υπάρχει περίπτωση στο routing table του *πυρήνα* να περνάει λάθος/προβληματικές εγγραφές.

----------


## acoul

Στέλιο welcome back  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αυτο μονο εχει μεινει.



```
Tracing route to 10.94.8.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4    14 ms     7 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.249]
  5     4 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.246]
  6     6 ms     3 ms     6 ms  gw-antonisk7.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.145]
  7    20 ms    18 ms    24 ms  10.2.13.100
  8     6 ms    35 ms     5 ms  10.2.109.137
  9    39 ms    24 ms    28 ms  10.2.35.129
 10    10 ms     7 ms    23 ms  gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn [10.48.219.234]
 11    48 ms     *       64 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 12    12 ms     9 ms    11 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.130]
 13    11 ms     7 ms    21 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
 14    19 ms     9 ms     9 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 15    32 ms    11 ms    14 ms  gw-kxrist.av.awmn [10.48.224.222]
 16    16 ms    34 ms    42 ms  10.40.124.85
 17    67 ms    34 ms    18 ms  10.47.134.137
 18    15 ms    43 ms    59 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 19    21 ms    23 ms    32 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.130]
 20    14 ms    31 ms    24 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
 21    28 ms    32 ms    47 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 22    11 ms    48 ms    19 ms  gw-kxrist.av.awmn [10.48.224.222]
 23    30 ms    29 ms    29 ms  10.40.124.85
 24   101 ms    47 ms   108 ms  10.47.134.137
 25    74 ms    34 ms    43 ms  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.242]
 26    28 ms    26 ms    42 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.130]
 27    31 ms    40 ms    17 ms  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
 28    24 ms    24 ms    18 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 29    41 ms    57 ms    17 ms  gw-kxrist.av.awmn [10.48.224.222]
 30    33 ms    32 ms    20 ms  10.40.124.85

Trace complete.
```

----------


## yang

Ομοίως



```
yang-router:~# route -n |grep 10.94
10.94.8.0       10.2.90.238     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 ath2
yang-router:~#
```

----------


## acoul

Μερικά ακόμα traces:


```
orion ~ # tracepath 10.94.8.0
 1:  orion.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.1)                          0.222ms pmtu 1500
 1:  soekris-alexa.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.12)                 1.172ms
 2:  gw-ozonet.alexa.awmn (10.2.19.238)                     2.232ms
 3:  gw2.alexa.awmn (10.2.79.11)                            3.271ms
 4:  gw-alexa.vigor.awmn (10.2.79.243)                      4.948ms
 5:  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137)                   6.405ms
 6:  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134)                      6.455ms
 7:  gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250)                  asymm  9  10.706ms
 8:  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)                          asymm 10  10.937ms
 9:  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)                         13.480ms
10:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  73.490ms
11:  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)                        asymm  9  14.783ms
12:  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137)                 asymm  5  12.676ms
13:  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134)                    asymm  6  13.823ms
14:  gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250)                  asymm  9  13.593ms
15:  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)                          asymm 10  13.358ms
16:  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)                        asymm  9  76.204ms
17:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  15.254ms
18:  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)                        asymm  9  23.175ms
19:  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137)                 asymm  5  14.992ms
20:  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134)                    asymm  6  15.689ms
21:  gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250)                  asymm  9  15.917ms
22:  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)                          asymm 10  21.211ms
23:  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)                        asymm  9  32.015ms
24:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  17.321ms
25:  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)                        asymm  9  18.934ms
26:  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137)                 asymm  5  28.799ms
27:  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134)                    asymm  6  19.660ms
28:  gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250)                  asymm  9  22.343ms
29:  10.40.124.85 (10.40.124.85)                          asymm 10  21.132ms
30:  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)                        asymm  9  38.721ms
31:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  45.705ms
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```



```
 Host                                                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. wrc-gvaf.metalab.awmn                                       0.0%   148    0.4   0.7   0.4  15.7   2.1
 2. gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn                                        0.0%   148    0.4   0.5   0.4   3.4   0.4
 3. gw-gvaf.john70.awmn                                         0.0%   148    0.4   0.6   0.4   4.1   0.6
 4. gw-office.john70.awmn                                       0.0%   148    0.4   2.1   0.4  39.7   4.9
 5. gw-john70.winner.awmn                                       0.0%   148    2.3   5.7   0.4  72.1  12.1
 6. gw-nettraptor.thista.awmn                                   0.0%   148    1.7   5.7   1.7  49.6   5.1
 7. gw-nettraptor.argi.awmn                                     0.0%   148    3.1   5.3   1.8  19.3   3.7
 8. gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn                                  56.5%   147    7.3  11.0   2.3  27.2   6.2
 9. 10.47.134.129                                              57.5%   147   13.1  12.2   3.0  29.8   6.1
10. gw-vigor.afanas.awmn                                       25.2%   147    6.1  10.3   2.3  31.3   6.0
11. gw-av.afanas.awmn                                          25.9%   147   18.8  11.1   3.2  28.2   5.4
12. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn                                      27.9%   147    8.2  10.3   3.1  29.9   5.2
13. 10.40.124.85                                               23.8%   147   16.7  12.2   3.3  30.1   7.0
14. 10.47.134.137                                              24.0%   147    8.7  16.3   4.4  49.4   9.9
15. gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn                                  65.8%   147   11.2  15.0   6.0  47.1   7.9
16. 10.47.134.129                                              61.6%   147   22.0  17.4   6.0  54.9  11.3
17. gw-vigor.afanas.awmn                                       58.9%   147   39.0  14.8   5.1  39.0   7.1
18. gw-av.afanas.awmn                                          63.0%   147    8.5  13.5   6.1  31.5   5.8
19. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn                                      58.9%   147   13.3  13.8   5.5  49.8   7.2
20. 10.40.124.85                                               64.4%   147   11.1  15.1   6.8  49.2   8.5
21. 10.47.134.137                                              68.0%   147   13.3  21.0   7.3  61.6  11.5
22. gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn                                  63.0%   147   49.7  21.3   6.9  53.7  12.7
23. 10.47.134.129                                              64.6%   147   29.3  22.0   8.8  50.2  12.8
24. gw-vigor.afanas.awmn                                       61.0%   147   31.3  18.0   8.4  53.0  10.4
25. gw-av.afanas.awmn                                          61.9%   147   18.2  17.3   9.2  51.8   8.6
26. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn                                      63.9%   147   31.1  19.1   8.4  65.3  10.6
27. 10.40.124.85                                               63.3%   147   10.1  18.7   9.3  49.8   9.2
28. 10.47.134.137                                              62.3%   147   17.3  22.6   9.5  50.7  10.5
29. gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn                                  68.7%   147   27.1  24.5   9.1  49.3  11.1
30. 10.47.134.129                                              66.4%   147   25.7  22.5   9.2  57.6  10.1
```



```
pandora ~ # tracepath 10.94.8.0
 1:  pandora.dat.awmn (10.14.154.1)                         0.158ms pmtu 1500
 1:  wrap.dat.awmn (10.14.154.5)                            0.684ms
 2:  10.14.154.254 (10.14.154.254)                          1.369ms
 3:  gw-nettraptor.trendy.awmn (10.14.149.129)              2.505ms
 4:  gw-trendy.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.241)                    3.800ms
 5:  gw-nvak.RF.awmn (10.14.145.166)                        5.768ms
 6:  gw-rf.ncksm.awmn (10.69.215.253)                       5.984ms
 7:  10.21.125.99 (10.21.125.99)                            5.269ms
 8:  gw-johnie.gaslan.awmn (10.47.131.242)                asymm  7  31.330ms
 9:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  34.528ms
10:  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.130)               asymm 11  22.140ms
11:  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137)                 asymm 10  47.599ms
12:  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134)                    asymm 11  20.814ms
13:  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)                 asymm  8  10.801ms
14:  10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81)                          asymm  8  19.925ms
15:  gw-johnie.gaslan.awmn (10.47.131.242)                asymm  7  22.231ms
16:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  88.324ms
17:  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.130)               asymm 11  15.735ms
18:  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137)                 asymm 10  41.925ms
19:  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134)                    asymm 11  19.563ms
20:  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)                 asymm  8  13.092ms
21:  10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81)                          asymm  8  13.963ms
22:  gw-johnie.gaslan.awmn (10.47.131.242)                asymm  7  15.918ms
23:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  27.516ms
24:  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.130)               asymm 11  17.478ms
25:  gw-vigor.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.137)                 asymm 10  21.258ms
26:  gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.134)                    asymm 11  21.495ms
27:  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn (10.19.150.34)                 asymm  8  94.199ms
28:  10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81)                          asymm  8 105.642ms
29:  gw-johnie.gaslan.awmn (10.47.131.242)                asymm  7  46.660ms
30:  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)                 asymm  8  40.716ms
31:  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.130)               asymm 11  56.349ms
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```



```
 Host                                                                                   Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris.ttel.awmn                                                                    0.0%     7    4.2   3.1   1.0   4.3   1.5
 2. wrc.ttel.awmn                                                                        0.0%     7    1.4   1.6   1.4   2.1   0.3
 3. gw-ttel.dti.awmn                                                                     0.0%     7    2.8   3.3   2.4   5.6   1.2
 4. bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn                                                                0.0%     7    3.9   4.2   3.0   7.6   1.6
 5. gw-dti.nvak.awmn                                                                     0.0%     7    3.6  10.4   3.6  33.6  10.9
 6. gw-nvak.RF.awmn                                                                      0.0%     7    3.9   7.2   3.9  25.7   8.2
 7. gw-rf.ncksm.awmn                                                                     0.0%     7    5.1  34.7   4.6 185.9  67.3
 8. 10.21.125.99                                                                         0.0%     7    5.2  31.1   4.7 158.9  57.2
 9. gw-abla3er.gaslan.awmn                                                               0.0%     7    7.1  30.7   5.1 158.4  56.5
10. gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn                                                                 0.0%     7   21.2  46.7  20.3 158.3  50.4
11. 10.47.134.129                                                                        0.0%     6    8.5  73.6   8.5 186.4  79.1
12. gw-vigor.afanas.awmn                                                                 0.0%     6   10.0  66.3  10.0 159.1  72.1
13. gw-av.afanas.awmn                                                                    0.0%     6   17.4  93.1  16.4 180.3  79.9
14. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn                                                                0.0%     6   11.1  84.7  11.1 159.3  76.8
15. 10.40.124.85                                                                         0.0%     6   23.3 118.0  23.3 191.9  73.3
16. gw-abla3er.gaslan.awmn                                                               0.0%     6    8.2 107.1   8.2 158.9  75.5
17. gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn                                                                 0.0%     6   15.0 111.0  15.0 159.0  69.9
18. 10.47.134.129                                                                        0.0%     6   19.1 109.4  11.1 159.2  73.2
19. gw-vigor.afanas.awmn                                                                 0.0%     6   24.3 114.0  24.3 159.1  66.1
20. gw-av.afanas.awmn                                                                    0.0%     6   25.1 111.8  20.7 158.5  68.9
21. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn                                                                0.0%     6   32.8 112.2  13.8 159.1  69.2
22. 10.40.124.85                                                                         0.0%     6   23.9 110.9  13.9 158.7  71.3
23. gw-abla3er.gaslan.awmn                                                               0.0%     6    9.6 109.3   9.6 159.2  74.0
24. gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn                                                                 0.0%     6  191.9 139.1  13.6 191.9  63.1
25. 10.47.134.129                                                                        0.0%     6  159.0 134.1  16.9 159.1  57.5
26. gw-vigor.afanas.awmn                                                                 0.0%     6  158.3 134.0  17.0 158.5  57.4
27. gw-av.afanas.awmn                                                                    0.0%     6  158.7 135.0  20.8 159.3  56.0
28. gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn                                                                0.0%     6  158.4 135.5  25.2 158.5  54.1
29. 10.40.124.85                                                                         0.0%     6  158.1 134.3  14.9 159.4  58.5
30. gw-abla3er.gaslan.awmn                                                               0.0%     6  163.7 138.9  16.4 164.5  60.0
```

----------


## costas43gr

Ολοι οι γειτονες μου ββ το εχουν αλλα ερχετε απο διαφορετικα ββ λινκ σε αυτους.

----------


## NetTraptor

```
Tracing route to 10.94.8.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.0.2
  2     2 ms     5 ms     2 ms  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
  3     9 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.47.134.129
  4     8 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.129]
  5     6 ms     4 ms     9 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
  6     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.40.124.86
  7     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.40.124.81
  8    15 ms    16 ms     5 ms  10.47.134.137
  9     7 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
 10     4 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.47.134.129
 11     5 ms     5 ms    21 ms  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.129]
 12     4 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
 13     6 ms     5 ms     8 ms  10.40.124.86
 14    15 ms    19 ms    12 ms  10.40.124.81
 15     7 ms     8 ms     6 ms  10.47.134.137
 16    18 ms    10 ms    11 ms  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
 17     6 ms    32 ms    15 ms  ^C
```

----------


## acoul

> ```
>  16    18 ms    10 ms    11 ms  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
>  17     6 ms    32 ms    15 ms  ^C
> ```


Ανυπόμονε ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.94.8.0
traceroute to 10.94.8.0 (10.94.8.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2)  1.936 ms  3.078 ms  1.851 ms
 2  mt.nettraptor3341.awmn (192.168.0.11)  5.839 ms  2.583 ms  2.213 ms
 3  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.73)  5.611 ms  10.685 ms  21.373 ms
 4  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)  5.678 ms  6.793 ms  6.416 ms
 5  10.48.223.129 (10.48.223.129)  5.083 ms  21.888 ms  6.368 ms
 6  10.48.223.134 (10.48.223.134)  12.440 ms  6.354 ms  9.429 ms
 7  10.40.124.86 (10.40.124.86)  15.581 ms  16.461 ms  4.855 ms
 8  10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81)  7.611 ms  5.335 ms  6.340 ms
 9  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  8.699 ms  16.696 ms  18.523 ms
10  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.73)  9.461 ms  10.181 ms  9.595 ms
11  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)  8.369 ms  9.249 ms  6.341 ms
12  10.48.223.129 (10.48.223.129)  6.294 ms  15.215 ms  8.904 ms
13  10.48.223.134 (10.48.223.134)  6.574 ms  10.436 ms  9.065 ms
14  10.40.124.86 (10.40.124.86)  7.545 ms  24.339 ms  8.765 ms
15  10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81)  6.436 ms  10.321 ms  23.520 ms
16  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  8.355 ms  11.711 ms  13.099 ms
17  * gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.73)  12.161 ms  10.803 ms
18  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)  10.585 ms  9.045 ms  7.255 ms
19  10.48.223.129 (10.48.223.129)  10.644 ms  15.430 ms  17.624 ms
20  10.48.223.134 (10.48.223.134)  11.644 ms  13.791 ms  11.865 ms
21  10.40.124.86 (10.40.124.86)  10.982 ms  14.600 ms  10.268 ms
22  10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81)  10.906 ms  10.372 ms  12.638 ms
23  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  13.636 ms  20.520 ms  12.342 ms
24  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.73)  24.514 ms  23.063 ms  11.594 ms
25  10.47.134.129 (10.47.134.129)  9.059 ms  26.689 ms  12.668 ms
26  10.48.223.129 (10.48.223.129)  28.961 ms  10.303 ms  11.720 ms
27  10.48.223.134 (10.48.223.134)  19.276 ms  31.313 ms  11.753 ms
28  10.40.124.86 (10.40.124.86)  10.558 ms  24.917 ms  11.824 ms
29  10.40.124.81 (10.40.124.81)  25.530 ms  17.175 ms  18.439 ms
30  10.47.134.137 (10.47.134.137)  11.684 ms  21.814 ms  20.621 ms
```

----------


## spirosco

> ...


Ρε μαστορα, με αν και ισως, πιθανοτατα,μπορει...εχμμ...ε ναι...50/50 παιζει  ::  

Κανε κανα πειραμα μπας και βρουμε τπτ νεο.
Σου εδωσα μια μεθοδο να το κανεις και ειναι και πανευκολο.
Μην αρχιζουμε και τις εικασιες τωρα, μας φτανουν οι μαιντανοι  :: 

Αν εχεις παλι κατι σιγουρο στα χερια στοιχειοθετησε το σ'ενα κειμενακι να το στειλουμε στην mtik.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα ξαναβάλω σε λίγο κάνα 10.94 γιατί σχεδόν ξεμείναμε και δεν έχουμε με τι να παιξουμε..  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Τι να το κανεις, ακομα το εχω το 10.94.8.0/24.......  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 20:48 Τρι 23 Μαϊ 2006
Το τελευταίο επεισόδιο του sequel 'Click Wars' θα το βρείτε πλέον εδώ: 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21483
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21483

----------


## ngia

> Δέν έχουν σχέση καμία οι timers Γιώργο με αυτά που γίνονται τώρα.
> 
> Αν θέλετε ραντεβού κατά τις 22:00 στο 12866 (conference του spirosco) να δοκιμάσουμε την ιδέα του Βασίλη και ό,τι αλλο, γιατί είναι πολύ χρήσιμο να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε άμεσα.


υπόσχομαι να μη με πάρει πάλι ο ύπνος
μη εκτυπώνετε τα trace δεν βοηθούν ιδιαίτερα

----------


## costas43gr

> Θα ξαναβάλω σε λίγο κάνα 10.94 γιατί σχεδόν ξεμείναμε και δεν έχουμε με τι να παιξουμε..


Το΄πες και το΄κανες.....  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

Mou ηρθαν και μενα μπολικα....  ::

----------


## enaon

Μικρές διακοπές στα λινκ του xtreme.

----------


## sokratisg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Θα ξαναβάλω σε λίγο κάνα 10.94 γιατί σχεδόν ξεμείναμε και δεν έχουμε με τι να παιξουμε.. 
> 
> 
> Το΄πες και το΄κανες.....


Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο!!!  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι ήταν και αυτό εχθές… μας πήραν τα χαράματα….  ::

----------


## Vigor

Aυτός που μας λείπει είναι ο Keymaker:



 ::

----------


## Vigor

Ο Νικήτας ήταν μαζί μας καθόλη την διάρκεια... 

  ::

----------


## spirosco

> υπόσχομαι να μη με πάρει πάλι ο ύπνος


2 στα 2 σου λεω!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ανέφερα στο forum της MikroTik το πρόβλημά μας:

http://forum.mikrotik.com//viewtopic.php?t=8653




> We have been using MT 2.9.x and 2.8.x at AWMN (Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network - http://www.awmn.net ), and we have come to notice the following:
> 
> While manually adding a new network (/24) into BGP routing table, by issuing:
> 
> routing bgp network ... etc
> 
> the new route would appear at all routers (around 300 in number).
> 
> But when trying to remove the above route from the injector MT router, the route would disappear at a glance from some routers, delay its disappearance from some other ones, but in some cases re-appear in the routing tables of the rest (other than the injector) routers in our network.
> ...





> we will try to test this somehow. i assume that you use 2.9.24 with routing-test package?


Αλλά η απάντηση που έλαβα, δεν μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως τεχνική:




> routing-test has a lot of improvements and fixes. it basically is a complete rewrite, so this could be your problem. upgrade.

----------


## panoz

> Ανέφερα στο forum της MikroTik το πρόβλημά μας..
> 
> Αλλά η απάντηση που έλαβα, δεν μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως τεχνική:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol lol lol  :: 

Είναι τεχνικότατη απλά δεν μπορείς να την διαβάσεις σωστα (μαλλον δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ support) :



> routing-test has a lot of improvements and fixes (we're still working on it, lots of bugs, few people, not enough caffeine). it basically is a complete rewrite (this god damn managers don't know sh!t about programming, what the h3ll do they want them - us - programmers to do?), so this could be your problem. upgrade (we can't find a solution "call" back later.. as in "when next version comes out" [evil laughter]).

----------


## socrates

Panoz, έγραψες!!!! Έχεις δουλέψει support????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

3 χρόνια έκανα από τεχνικό support μέχρι μελέτες και εγκαταστάσεις μηχανοργάνωσης ξενοδοχείων (και τους ολυμπιακούς) και έχω ακούσει (και πει  :: ) ό,τι δικαιολογία μπορείς να φανταστείς! σε τέτοιο βαθμό που ώρες ώρες τα σκέφτομαι και ντρέπομαι  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Τι εγινε τελικα βρεθηκε ακρη γιατι εχω καμια 200αρια routes απο το 10.94.χχ.χχ που λεει ο λογος.

----------


## sotiris

Γίνονται πάλι δοκιμές με το 10.94 ?
Φτάσαμε τα 511 route



```
athina:~# route | grep 10.94
10.94.113.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.114.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.115.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.116.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.118.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.119.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.120.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.122.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.124.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.125.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.126.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.127.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.96.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.98.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.99.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.100.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.101.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.105.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.108.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.109.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.110.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.111.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.81.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.80.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.83.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.82.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.85.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.87.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.86.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.89.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.91.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.90.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.92.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.95.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.65.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.64.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.69.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.71.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.73.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.72.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.77.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.76.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.79.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.54.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.55.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.52.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.58.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.59.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.56.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.57.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.62.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.63.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.60.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.61.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.35.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.33.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.38.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.39.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.36.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.37.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.42.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.43.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.41.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.44.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.19.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.18.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.17.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.23.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.22.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.21.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.20.0      mtik-2.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth4
10.94.27.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.25.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.24.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.30.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.29.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.3.0       mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.1.0       mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.7.0       mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.5.0       mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.4.0       mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.11.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.10.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.9.0       mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.8.0       mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.15.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.14.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.13.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.12.0      mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.244.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.245.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.247.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.241.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.242.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.243.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.253.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.254.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.255.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.250.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.251.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.229.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.230.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.224.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.226.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.236.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.238.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.235.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.213.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.209.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.210.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.221.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.220.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.222.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.216.0     mtik-2.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth4
10.94.219.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.197.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.198.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.193.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.192.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.195.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.204.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.207.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.206.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.200.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.182.0     mtik-2.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth4
10.94.181.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.177.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.191.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.187.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.184.0     mtik-2.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth4
10.94.185.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.166.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.164.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.165.0     mtik-2.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth4
10.94.162.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.163.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.160.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.161.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.173.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.168.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.150.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.149.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.147.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.158.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.157.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.156.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.154.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.153.0     mtik-2.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth4
10.94.152.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.135.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.132.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.131.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.143.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.140.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.94.136.0     mtik-1.sotiris. 255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------


## manoskol

Οταν ανεβηκε ο Dimitris^^^ επαιρνα το 10.94.0.0/16 από αυτον.....
κάνοντας restart to bgp ξεκινησα πάλι να τα περνω απο τον 1057 παρολο το restart και στο BGP με 1057.....

παντως διατηρώντας κατω την συνδεση με 1057 δεν μου ερχονταν ουτε απο Dimitris ουτε απο Spooky



```
1  router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2)  0.534 ms  0.533 ms  0.444 ms
 2  gw-manoskol.manolis.awmn (10.2.93.33)  0.815 ms  0.633 ms  0.731 ms
 3  10.23.25.226 (10.23.25.226)  1.064 ms  2.491 ms  0.828 ms
 4  gw-dimitris.pyros.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.024 ms  0.910 ms  0.882 ms
 5  gw-pyros.skra.awmn (10.13.251.249)  3.557 ms  2.351 ms  2.089 ms
 6  gw-skra.selete.awmn (10.19.147.251)  25.199 ms  3.275 ms  12.680 ms
 7  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  12.667 ms  2.511 ms  10.000 ms
 8  gw-xtreme.apoikos.awmn (10.19.141.35)  67.944 ms  12.860 ms  15.044 ms
 9  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  13.764 ms  50.495 ms  26.905 ms
10  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  33.330 ms  51.693 ms  25.501 ms
11  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  12.534 ms  25.136 ms  20.678 ms
12  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  36.994 ms  26.841 ms  18.344 ms
13  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  20.089 ms  12.066 ms  37.731 ms
14  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  17.141 ms  23.232 ms  14.971 ms
15  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  58.292 ms  13.503 ms  22.151 ms
16  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  40.562 ms  26.572 ms  69.646 ms
17  * gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  83.449 ms  43.336 ms
18  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  40.989 ms  43.953 ms  30.154 ms
19  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  17.392 ms  23.602 ms  95.504 ms
20  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  18.742 ms  16.532 ms  20.160 ms
21  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  19.873 ms  82.043 ms  21.039 ms
22  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  18.808 ms  21.214 ms  17.619 ms
23  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  15.931 ms  17.984 ms  129.384 ms
24  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  53.848 ms  15.118 ms  17.848 ms
25  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  28.803 ms *  18.898 ms
26  gw-xtreme.alex23.awmn (10.19.141.43)  21.081 ms  89.095 ms  36.842 ms
27  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)  19.142 ms  21.179 ms  14.349 ms
28  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  66.898 ms  37.796 ms  41.369 ms
29  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  13.713 ms  19.595 ms
```

----------


## sokratisg

> Total number of prefixes 517


Παναγία μου τι δικτυάρα είναι αυτή?! Πότε ξεφύτρωσαν τόσοι κόμβοι?!  ::   ::  

Όπως λέει και το άσμα: "Εεε ν'αρχήσουν οι χοροί, και τα Ρουμελιώτικα!...."

----------


## LimaH

Στο MikroTiks Monitor φαίνονται 40 routers.

Ζητήστε από το αριστερό menu Host Detail .

Για κάθε router φαίνονται πόσα 10.94/16 routes παίρνει
και τι RouterOS version τρέχει.

Αν πατήστε στο Routes(BGP/OSPF)
θα δείτε και από που τα παίρνει, αναλυτικά.

awmn > http://www.limah.awmn/nagios/
Intnet > http://www.sv1lh.net/nagios/

----------


## manoskol

Τι θα γίνει ρε παιδια με αυτα τα routes?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να σας πω τι γίνεται… Ένας (acy) αρχίζει το παιχνίδι με την εισαγωγή ανεπιθύμητων routes. 0.0.0.0/0, 192.168.x.x, 172.16.x.x και πάει λέγοντας. Δημιουργούμε ένα πρόβλημα virtual ανακατεύουμε με λίγο social engineering, βάζουμε λίγο open source πρόβατα με AcouLix v3 να μας υποστηρίξουν, φέρνουμε τα πάνω κάτω, οι υπόλοιποι φτιάχνουν Guide για filters, μαμούδια πακέτα για MT και 40 διαφορετικά version quagga, βάζουμε και το routing τεστ για να υπερασπίσουμε το κακόμοιρο το routing table…. Και βράζουμε σε δυνατή φωτιά για κανένα μήνα

Τέλος γαρνίρουμε με 5-10 "κόπανους" που κυνηγάνε τις ανωριμότητες άλλων 200ιων σε επίπεδο τεχνικοκοινωνικό με τις ίδιες επίσημες διαδικασίες και τον ίδιο εργατικό τρόπο…. Ως πότε

Έτσι… μια ανασκόπηση… για να μαθαίνετε μερικοί που έχετε πολύ φιλελεύθερες, όμορφες, αγνές προθέσεις… αλλά συνάμα και επικίνδυνες. Οι υπόλοιποι διαβάστε ιστορία και παραδειγματιστείτε…


Αυτό που εγινε?… εεε περιμένουμε νεότερα....  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

::  
Εντάξει ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοι.....
Το δίκτυο ειναι παραγωγής ? και δεν το ξέρα?
Απλά ρώτησα τι γίνεται όσο αναφορά αν βγήκε κάποιο συμπέρασμα....

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτή την φορά είναι τόσο μπάχαλο που μακάρι να τα ρίξουμε στο routing-test και να ξενοιάσουμε… αλλά νομίζω ότι το routing table υποφέρει από πολλές αρρώστιες…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το δίκτυο ειναι παραγωγής ? και δεν το ξέρα?


Αυτό μην το ξανά ακούσω… ήμαρτον ποια… το Δίκτυο είναι πειραματικό, είναι μέσο μάθησης, είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να το σκίζουμε λιγουλάκι όταν έχουμε να κερδίσουμε γνώση μόνο όταν έχουμε συστηματικό και επιστημονικό τρόπο πειραμάτων. 

Το να κάνουμε @@ στο όνομα του πειράματος και της γνώσης χωρίς να ακολουθούμε στοιχειώδη επιστημονικές διαδικασίες είναι υπέρτατα ενοχλητικό και προσβλητικό για όλους τους γύρω μας. 

Άσε που πολλά announcements δεν γίνονται για πείραμα αλλά για βόλεμα. Μην συζητήσουμε για την μέγιστη αδιαφορία και απροσεξία που διακατέχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό.

PS Τα παραπάνω είναι από άλλο thread αλλά καλό είναι να ακουστούν άλλη μια φορά…

----------


## manoskol

Καλα εντάξει δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε κάτι που να ξέσκισε το δίκτυο
....τουλάχιστον στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.....  ::

----------


## acoul

Μελετούμε από κοντά, με πολύ προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον, τις μαύρες τρύπες που εμφανίζονται στο routing χωρίς να έχουμε καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής να εντοπίσουμε κάποιο pattern που να δηλώνει ίχνος νοημοσύνης μέσα στο ίδιο το routing test πακέτο ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Καλα εντάξει δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε κάτι που να ξέσκισε το δίκτυο


Βασικά έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα… και μάλιστα σοβαρό…

Όταν ένας κόμβος εγκαταλείπει το δίκτυο για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, το subnet του εξακολουθεί να διαφημίζεται από άσχετα μηχανήματα, με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένει στο routing table για μέρες χωρίς αυτός ο κόμβος να υπάρχει…

Τα αιτία αυτού του φαινομένου είναι ουσιαστικά άγνωστα … ενώ υποθέτουμε ότι για όλα φταίει το MT. Πιθανών αυτό να είναι αλήθεια και έχουμε στείλει διάφορα Mail και supout.rif στην MT. Από την άλλη όμως ίσως και να οφείλεται στα 200 Version από bgpds που τρέχουν μέσα στο δίκτυο… έστω και 1 μπορεί να φέρει την καταστροφή κάποιες φορές…
Άλλη περίπτωση είναι να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα update commands του BGP. Somewhere - somehow...
Κάνουμε διάφορες υποθέσεις….

Εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω μείνει έξω από τον χορό αν και βλέπω πολλά ξέμπαρκα subnet…. Έχετε κάτι να προσθέσετε ή να σχολιάσετε οι των πειραμάτων?




> Μελετούμε από κοντά, με πολύ προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον, τις μαύρες τρύπες που εμφανίζονται στο routing χωρίς να έχουμε καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής να εντοπίσουμε κάποιο pattern που να δηλώνει ίχνος νοημοσύνης μέσα στο ίδιο το routing test πακέτο ... !!


Specify with facts.... PLEASE!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Specify with facts.... PLEASE!


ask ngia  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Specify with facts.... PLEASE! 
> 
> 
> ask ngia


Και ο Νικήτας τι είναι η μαμά μας… εσύ δεν μπορείς να μου πεις μιας και θίγεις το θέμα…? Εγώ μπορεί να λέω βλακείες… το ίδιο και άλλοι… συζήτηση κάνουμε!
Όχι άλλο repacking… άντε να το κάνουμε στα distro… αλλά και στο information… ηηηηήμαρτον…  ::  

Ask god που λένε…  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Για χαλαρώστε μην αρχίσω και κλειδώνω...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το ότι σε κάθε μαύρη τρύπα/λευκή λούπα εμπλέκεται ένα routing-test είναι γεγονός.

Έχει επιβεβαιωθεί και από τον spirosco αλλά επιβεβαιώθηκε και απο εμένα πριν λίγες μέρες (όταν άρχισαν να ξαναεμφανίζονται τα 10.94). Απλά δε βρήκα χρόνο να το postάρω.

Στην εικόνα παρακάτω ο ngia δεν έστειλε μήνυμα απόσυρσης στον bliz για το 10.94.29.0/24. Ο bliz συνέχισε να το έχει και να το διαφημίζει στους υπόλοιπους.

Επειδή το πρωτόκολλο λέει ότι πρέπει να στέλνεται μήνυμα απόσυρσης μόνο σε όσους κόμβους έχουμε διαφημίσει το route πιό πριν, μπορεί να το κάνει να εγκλωβιστεί σε ομάδες κόμβων. Τα όρια της ομάδας αυτής είναι οι κόμβοι που απέχουν ίσα hops από εναλλακτική διαδρομή για το προβληματικό link. 

Τα πραγματα χειροτερεύουν ακόμη πιό πολύ όταν παραπάνω από ένας κόμβος έχει πρόβλημα.

Υπάρχει και ένα δευτερο θέμα που έχει διαφορετικά συμπτώματα αλλα μπορεί να σχετίζεται με την αιτία αυτού που έγραψα παραπάνω.

Μερικές φορές οι 2 κόμβοι δεν ανταλλάσσουν μηνύματα ανανέωσης του PATH όταν χρειάζεται. Αυτό δημιουργεί ασυμφωνίες στα paths που έχουν οι 2 γειτονες για ένα route και λούπες.

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ αυτό στην φωτογραφία το έχουμε δει, συμφωνώ και έχει παρατηρηθεί από όλους μας… αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει στο routing test μόνο… πρέπει να το επαληθεύσουμε 200% για να έχουμε να λέμε…σίγουρα… αν και το θεωρώ και εγώ πολύ πιθανό ότι έχει να κάνει με το routing test. 

Τα άλλα περί update και path info πως τα επαληθεύουμε? Έχουμε κάποια log με ασυμφωνίες ή λάθη στην επικοινωνία του bgp? Έχουμε τσακώσει αν μη τι άλλο κάτι τέτοιο? Λίγο speculative όλα αυτά που λέμε σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο… όχι ότι δεν γίνετε όμως

Και τελευταία ερώτηση… ποιοι έχουν τσακώσει κάτι τέτοιο σαν στην φωτογραφία? Είναι σε routing test? Έχουμε supout του παραπάνω και του διπλανού router? AS path info την τάδε στιγμή? 

Κατά την γνώμη μου έχει να κάνει με τα update commands του bgp… το ποιος κάνει την πατάτα, που και με τι τρόπο… ή δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ ή θα βγουν updates που θα το εξαφανίσουν. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα μάθουμε … one way or another  ::

----------


## spirosco

Συμφωνησαμε πως ειναι καλυτερο να περιορισουμε τα routing-test σε ενα μονο τμημα του δικτυου
για να μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε καλυτερα την κατασταση.
Καλο ειναι λοιπον να μην στησει ακομη καποιος στο κομβο του routing-test μεχρι να εντοπισουμε ακομη καλυτερα το προβλημα 
ή να βγαλει καποιο fix η mikrotik.

Εχουμε ηδη στειλει supout, τους εχουμε πρηξει στο mtikοforum και τωρα απλα περιμενουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> ΟΚ αυτό στην φωτογραφία το έχουμε δει, συμφωνώ και έχει παρατηρηθεί από όλους μας… αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει στο routing test μόνο… πρέπει να το επαληθεύσουμε 200% για να έχουμε να λέμε…σίγουρα… αν και το θεωρώ και εγώ πολύ πιθανό ότι έχει να κάνει με το routing test.


Που αλλού συμβαίνει; Έχεις τσακώσει τίποτα τέτοιο; Αν ναι, υπάρχει ανάλογη φωτογραφία;

Στο routing-test συμβαίνει και υπάρχει screenshot.

Το BGP πρωτοκολλο δεν προβλέπει τέτοια συμπεριφορα.

Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν διαφορετικές εκδόσεις BGP όπως έγραψες πιό πάνω. Το πρωτόκολλο είναι ΕΝΑ. Ανεξάρτητα υλοποίησης, έπρεπε όλοι να επικοινωνούν με όλους. Αφού δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, άρα υπάρχει σφάλμα σε κάποια υλοποίηση.

Αν τώρα έχει η mikrotik δημιουργήσει proprietary επεκταση με την ονομασία BGP-M ας μας το πει τουλαχιστον.




> Τα άλλα περί update και path info πως τα επαληθεύουμε? Έχουμε κάποια log με ασυμφωνίες ή λάθη στην επικοινωνία του bgp? Έχουμε τσακώσει αν μη τι άλλο κάτι τέτοιο? Λίγο speculative όλα αυτά που λέμε σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο… όχι ότι δεν γίνετε όμως


Έχουμε τσακώσει 2 φορές τουλάχιστον, μία από τον enaon αν θυμαμαι καλα που το έγραψε στο forum και μία απο τον alex-23 όταν μιλήσαμε καποια στιγμή στο voip.

Αλλά αφού δεν υπάρχει screenshot αυτά είναι speculative θεωρίες, σωστά;  ::

----------


## spirosco

Στα θρανια σας γρηγορα κι οι δυο  ::  
Εννοειται πως σ'οτι αφορα το support της mtik εχουμε επικεντρωθει αποκλειστικα στο routing-test.
Αυτο ειναι το μελλοντικο -ελπιζουμε- stable routing της mtik και αυτο μας ενδιαφερει αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένα traceroute στο 10.94.109.0 σταματάει στον tlogic.

Να δούμε εκεί τι έχει συμβει. Ποιός έχει το route και ποιός δε το έχει από που το παίρνει κλπ.

----------


## spirosco

O dataclub (2.9.24 rt) το παιρνει απο τον tlogic.

----------


## NetTraptor

Acy μην γίνεσαι επιθετικός χωρίς λόγο συμφωνούμε…. Απλώς αν υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στην επικοινωνία θα πρέπει να τσακώσουμε το λάθος command ή την έλλειψη του από τα logs του mikrotik. Έχει logging του bgp που δείχνει κάθε επικοινωνία. 

Έχοντας ενεργοποιήσει ένα syslog server πιθανόν να μπορέσουμε να εντοπίσουμε το λάθος όταν ένα route κολλάει σε ένα μηχάνημα. Κάνουμε ένα filter για αυτό το route και να το. Έτσι ναι… μπορούμε να υποστηρίζουμε διάφορα… με τα λόγια και τις υποθέσεις ούτε βοηθάμε αλλά ούτε μαθαίνουμε!

Είναι χάος να ψάξεις μέσα σε χιλιάδες bgp messages (το λέγαμε με τον ngia χθες) αλλά όταν το κάνεις μεθοδικά μπορεί κάτι να βγει. 

Προτείνω διαδικασία.

Βάζουμε όλα τα routing-test enabled mt να επικοινωνούν με ένα syslog server.

Φιλτράρουμε τα logs ανά router.

Κάνουμε injection από 1 route κάθε φορά.

Περιμένουμε 3-4 λεπτά να ανακοινωθεί το route παντού.

Αφαιρούμε το route 

Τσεκάρουμε από το winbox όλοι μαζί που έχει κολλήσει το συγκεκριμένο. Αν έχει κολλήσει κάπου πάμε στο επόμενο βήμα αν όχι αρχίζουμε με άλλο injection.

Μόλις δούμε σε ποιο μηχάνημα έχει κολλήσει filtraroume ανά μηχάνημα και ανά route και πιθανόν πιάνουμε τον ύποπτο… ή όχι…

Κάτι τέτοιο σαν διαδικασία makes sense… τα άλλα είναι speculation νομίζω θα συμφωνήσεις και εσύ. Το μου είπε… το είδα… το είδε το νομίζω δεν έχουν καμία θέση πια εδώ μέσα…
Θέλετε γνώση θέλετε λεπτομέρεια σε αυτό που θα μάθουμε… μόνο έτσι! Αλλιώς να σας πω την μαύρη μου αλήθεια… το όλο θέμα δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο μιας και δεν το κάνω για να λύσω κάτι που άλλοι ίσως έχουν την ευθύνη να το λύσουν (ΜΤ) αλλά για την γνώση. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση απλώς θα βγει ένα patch το οποίο το διορθώνει (και μένουμε με ελλιπή γνώση) ή απλώς θα φταίει κάτι άλλο ακόμα και αν βγει patch και θα είμαστε στην ίδια κατάσταση που είμαστε τώρα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και μην μου γράφεις @@ περί version BGP…. Θα μας τρελάνεις τελείως εσύ… η διαστρέβλωση του σατανά είσαι… σαφώς εννοούσα διαφορετικές υλοποιήσεις και version of quagga, routing, routing-test etc.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Με αυτό που είπες, υπονοείς ότι αν βάλουμε routing-test όλοι τότε δε θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί θα είναι "συμβατά" μεταξύ τους.

Έχει φανεί ότι δεν είναι συμβατά ούτε μεταξύ τους.
Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι είναι, τότε αυτό θα είναι ένα άλλο πρωτόκολλο και όχι BGP.

Υπάρχει διαφορά το να έχεις BGP χωρίς κάποια features από το να έχει φτιάξει δικό σου πρωτόκολλο βασισμένο σε κάποιες ιδέες από το BGP.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τι ωραία που κάνετε τσάμπα R&D για την Mtik...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τι ωραία που κάνετε τσάμπα R&D για την Mtik...


Το κόλλημα έιναι κόλλημα..

Τελικά το mikrotik είναι εθισμός.

Δεν αρκεί η μεθαδωνη. Πρέπει και ο εθισμένος να θέλει να αποτοξινωθεί.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Με αυτό που είπες, υπονοείς ότι αν βάλουμε routing-test όλοι τότε δε θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί θα είναι "συμβατά" μεταξύ τους.


Σταμάτα αυτό το χαζό επικοινωνιακό παιχνίδι




> η διαστρέβλωση του σατανά είσαι…


Ίσα ίσα… αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι το περιορίζουμε και το παρακολουθούμε ποιο στενά με syslog…

Mick Flemm στο HAL σου…  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Mick Flemm στο HAL σου…

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Με αυτό που είπες, υπονοείς ότι αν βάλουμε routing-test όλοι τότε δε θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί θα είναι "συμβατά" μεταξύ τους.
> 
> 
> Σταμάτα αυτό το χαζό επικοινωνιακό παιχνίδι
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πως την έχεις δει και μας διατάζεις δηλαδη;

Από τον xrg απατείς να σου βγάλει distro όπως τη θες εσύ, από τον mick flemm απαιτείς να ασχολείται μόνο με το HAL του, από εμένα να σταματήσω υποτιθέμενα επικοινωνιακα παιχνίδια.

Για κούνα το κεφάλι σου λέω γω  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Πως την έχεις δει και μας διατάζεις δηλαδη;




 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Χαλαρώστε… δεν απαιτώ από κανένα τίποτα (τις επιλογές για μένα τις έχω κάνει.. έστω και λάθος)… στην προκειμένη θα ήμουν ποιο ευχαριστημένος να σας έβλεπα σε ένα καφέ από το να διαβάζω αυτά που λέω διαστρεβλωμένα, να ακούω προπαγάνδες για το linux και να αθροίζω αστοιχείωτες και αβάσιμες @@…

Δεν διέταξα κανένα… αν θέλετε καθόμαστε και κάνουμε Troubleshoot… αν όχι να λείπουν τα βύσσινα περί προπαγάνδας, μαγκιάς, επίδειξης, και μπλαμπλολογιας…

----------


## Acinonyx

> Χαλαρώστε… δεν απαιτώ από κανένα τίποτα (τις επιλογές για μένα τις έχω κάνει.. έστω και λάθος)… στην προκειμένη θα ήμουν ποιο ευχαριστημένος να σας έβλεπα σε ένα καφέ από το να διαβάζω αυτά που λέω διαστρεβλωμένα, να ακούω προπαγάνδες για το linux και να αθροίζω αστοιχείωτες και αβάσιμες @@…


Κι εγώ θα ήμουν πιό ευχαριστημένος αν μας πεις το που ακριβώς βλέπεις προπαγανδα, αστοιχείωτες και αβάσιμες @@ιές, μαγκιά, επίδειξη και μπλαμπλολογια.

Αν δεν μπορείς να το τεκμηριώσεις, τότε μπλαμπλολογεις.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα μετα τις 21:00 και ως τις 22:00 θα διακοπουν ορισμενα links στους κομβους:
tenorism, spirosco, alexandros, ysam2, xtreme, xbelis λογω δοκιμων.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To 10.94.70.0 μέχρι πριν από λίγο υπήρχε στο router μου με gw τον anman, χωρίς ωστόσο να υπάρχει στο δικό του router.
Έκανα restart το bgp μου και δεν το παίρνω πλέον (άρα το πρόβλημα ήταν μεταξύ μας).

Έχω 2.9.23 routing stable
Ο anman έχει 2.9.6 routing-test

Δεν είχα quagga για να δω την διαδρομή που υποτίθεται ότι υπήρχε και να σας την πω  :: 
Το trace φυσικά σταμάταγε στον anman (ο τελευταίος που απαντούσε ήμουν εγώ)

----------


## Acinonyx

Ξαναπέρασα μερικά 10.94 για να παιζουμε.

*Μπορούμε να συννεοηθούμε κάπως να φύγουν ΟΛΑ τα routing-test από το δίκτυο και να τα βαζουμε 1 - 1 σιγά σιγά να δούμε τι γίνεται επιτέλους με αυτή τη βρομολόγηση;*

----------


## yang

Μπορούμε  ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Βασίλη 
Αυτό είναι το ένα?  :: 

Για ρίξε λεπτομέριες..
ώρα που τα έριξες τα routes, ώρα που τα ακύρωσες κλπ..

----------


## Billgout

Μου ήρθε το εξής:
Στο link με το Special (ζαμπόν, τυρί και μανιτάρια) που έχει 2.8.28 οι timers που μου δίνει ο roufian του BGP είναι όλοι μηδενικοί (γνωστο αυτό). Μήπως ο ντουβρουτζάς συμβάινει μεταξύ των διαφορέτικων εκδόσεων 2.8 και 2.9 Mikrodick ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Πριν 1-2 ώρες σταματησα τα πάντα αλλά επιμένουν τα άτιμα να υπάρχουν.

Κλασικά δηλαδή.

Bill, ακόμη και οι timers να ήταν λαθος, το πρόβλημα θα περιοριζόταν τοπικά.

Εδώ τα ψευδο-routes διαδίδονται σε όλο το δίχτυο!

----------


## Billgout

Να πώ μια μλκία? Μήπως ψάχνουμε σε λάθος κατεύθυνση?
Τι άλλο (εκτός mikrotik) θα μπορούσε να προκαλεί το πρόβλημα?

Think out of the box....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Να πώ μια μλκία? Μήπως ψάχνουμε σε λάθος κατεύθυνση?
> Τι άλλο (εκτός mikrotik) θα μπορούσε να προκαλεί το πρόβλημα?
> 
> Think out of the box....


Τα κοινά AS με λαθος configuration...

----------


## Billgout

Μήπως - λέω - να το ψάχναμε και απο εκεί λίγο?
Είναι πολλά τα κοινα AS? Μήπως μπορούμε για πολύ λίγο να τα απομονώσουμε?

----------


## Billgout

Τώρα έκανα μερικά δειγματοληπτικά traceroutes και είδα ότι αρχίζει το ping-pong εντός συγκεκριμένων κόμβων...




> ns:~ vasilis$ traceroute 10.94.237.0
> traceroute to 10.94.237.0 (10.94.237.0), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 router (10.46.165.1) 0.937 ms 0.242 ms 0.168 ms
> 2 gw-billgout.akis.awmn (10.46.165.251) 0.767 ms 1.244 ms 0.970 ms
> 3 gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233) 2.360 ms 1.187 ms 3.035 ms
> 4 gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154) 2.659 ms 2.666 ms 6.392 ms
> 5 gw-alex23.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249) 2.473 ms 3.120 ms 16.098 ms
> 6 10.19.141.162 (10.19.141.162) 2.472 ms 2.665 ms 4.073 ms
> 7 bridge-apoikos.nkladakis.awmn (10.19.141.33) 3.649 ms 8.060 ms 5.859 ms
> ...





> ns:~ vasilis$ traceroute 10.94.182.0
> traceroute to 10.94.182.0 (10.94.182.0), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 router (10.46.165.1) 1.803 ms 0.848 ms 0.413 ms
> 2 gw-billgout.special.awmn (10.46.165.246) 1.420 ms 1.346 ms 1.450 ms
> 3 gw-special.philip633.awmn (10.46.167.66) 1.830 ms 1.770 ms 2.316 ms
> 4 gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203) 42.674 ms 13.527 ms 69.002 ms
> 5 gw-b52.koem.awmn (10.42.44.246) 6.133 ms 7.575 ms 26.441 ms
> 6 gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.119.19 24.502 ms 8.786 ms 16.050 ms
> 7 gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225) 47.559 ms 34.426 ms 29.155 ms
> ...


Είναι κανένα κοινόβιο AS εδώ?

----------


## spirosco

> Ξαναπέρασα μερικά 10.94 για να παιζουμε.
> 
> *Μπορούμε να συννεοηθούμε κάπως να φύγουν ΟΛΑ τα routing-test από το δίκτυο και να τα βαζουμε 1 - 1 σιγά σιγά να δούμε τι γίνεται επιτέλους με αυτή τη βρομολόγηση;*


Aφου δεν εισαι σιγουρος ρε Βασιλη για το ποιοι κομβοι τρεχουν routing-test, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ξεκινας ετσι χυμα τη δοκιμη.

Τωρα τουρλου-τουρλου αντε βγαλε ακρη μαστορα...απλα μεγαλωσες το δικτυο κατα 100-200 routes  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ξαναπέρασα μερικά 10.94 για να παιζουμε.
> 
> *Μπορούμε να συννεοηθούμε κάπως να φύγουν ΟΛΑ τα routing-test από το δίκτυο και να τα βαζουμε 1 - 1 σιγά σιγά να δούμε τι γίνεται επιτέλους με αυτή τη βρομολόγηση;*
> 
> 
> Aφου δεν εισαι σιγουρος ρε Βασιλη για το ποιοι κομβοι τρεχουν routing-test, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ξεκινας ετσι χυμα τη δοκιμη.
> 
> Τωρα τουρλου-τουρλου αντε βγαλε ακρη μαστορα...απλα μεγαλωσες το δικτυο κατα 100-200 routes


Και γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα νέο τόπικ που να γράφεις ποιοί έχουν routing test ? Έτσι κι αλλιώς 5-6 άτομα είσαστε όλα κι όλα που το βάζετε σε 20 κόμβους. Αντί να σας ψάχνουν, βγείτε και πείτε το για να μπορέσουν όσοι ασχολούνται να βγάλουν ένα συμπέρασμα.

Το βάλατε, μην ντρέπεστε να το πείτε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Να ανοιξω ενα τοπικ απο τη στιγμη που ηδη υπαρχει στην ενοτητα mikrotik...ποιος ο λογος?
Nα κυνηγησω με κανα μαστιγιο καποιον αν δεν το πηρε χαμπαρι...μπααα

Επειτα εχει γραφθει πως το routing-test πρεπει να μεινει σε ενα σημειο του δικτυου αρχικα για να μπορει να δοκιμασθει σωστα.

Δεν βλεπω τον λογο για τον οποιο θα πρεπει να ντρεπεται κανεις για το routing-test.
Π.χ. στα rb's του κομβου σου αυτο θα εχεις κι εσυ οταν η μικροτικ το γυρισει -και καλα- σε stable  :: 

Ας μην μιλαμε για βιασυνες μετα.

----------


## argi

> Aφου δεν εισαι σιγουρος ρε Βασιλη για το ποιοι κομβοι τρεχουν routing-test, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ξεκινας ετσι χυμα τη δοκιμη.


Γιατί μπορεί!




> Τωρα τουρλου-τουρλου αντε βγαλε ακρη μαστορα...απλα μεγαλωσες το δικτυο κατα 100-200 routes


Πρωτη φορα θα 'ναι? Εεεε..και τι έγινε... 

@rg!

----------


## papashark

Κοίτα σε λίγο που θα απαγορευτούν οι δοκιμές για επίλυση προβλημάτων...  ::

----------


## Billgout

Ρε παλουκάρια αν θυμάμαι καλά στο topic των versions του Mikrotik, είχαμε πει πoιοι έχουμε routing-test ή δε θυμάμαι καλά?

Παρεπιπτόντως τα traceroutes βοηθήσαν καθόλου?

Πρόταση: αν είναι να ξηλωθούν όλα τα routing-test, διαλύστε προσωρινά τα κοινόβια (AS) για να έχουμε ξεκάθαρη εικόνα.

Εκτός αν θέλετε να συνεννοηθούμε να αποκοπούμε κάποιοι κόμβοι για λίγο, για να κάνουμε τα test μόνοι μας. Προσφέρομαι πρώτος.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ξαναπέρασα μερικά 10.94 για να παιζουμε.
> 
> *Μπορούμε να συννεοηθούμε κάπως να φύγουν ΟΛΑ τα routing-test από το δίκτυο και να τα βαζουμε 1 - 1 σιγά σιγά να δούμε τι γίνεται επιτέλους με αυτή τη βρομολόγηση;*
> 
> 
> Aφου δεν εισαι σιγουρος ρε Βασιλη για το ποιοι κομβοι τρεχουν routing-test, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ξεκινας ετσι χυμα τη δοκιμη.
> 
> Τωρα τουρλου-τουρλου αντε βγαλε ακρη μαστορα...απλα μεγαλωσες το δικτυο κατα 100-200 routes


Πες τα Χρυσόστομε… Ποιος ο λόγος να κοτσάρουμε 150 routes χωρίς να έχουμε άτομα πάνω από το routing-test τους? Χωρίς να έχουμε συνεννοηθεί? Και κυρίως τι διαφορά έχει να τα ρίχνουμε ένα ένα ή δυο δυο στο routing table. Λίγα λίγα για να πέφτει και το μάτι ποιο εύκολα όταν κοιτάς για ασυμφωνίες σε 10 routers…

Κατά τα αλλά από την στιγμή που Acy δημιούργησες εσύ ο ίδιος την ανάγκη για filters μην ρωτάς γιατί ο κόσμος βάζει routing test. Και ΟΧΙ νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι αργά και δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε. Αντί να ακολουθούμε νόρμες και κανόνες (δεν κάνουμε advertise ότι μας καπνίσει) πάμε να λύσουμε “ανύπαρκτα” προβλήματα με εκβιασμούς και επίδειξη… όλα στον καιρό τους… δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχαμε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αν δεν είχαμε αρχίσει τις κλάψες για τα invalid injections ενώ αν δουλεύαμε στο background. Όταν και όποτε το routing test ήταν stable, θα διαδίδαμε τα νέα δεδομένα… ΑΝ τελικά φταίει το routing test…
Ως τώρα τα μεγαλύτερα attacks στο routing table έχουν γίνει από εμάς τους ιδίους… Τι ειρωνεία ε?

Συνεννοηθείτε μια μέρα να κάτσουμε να φάμε τα ματάκια μας πάλι να δούμε τι γίνετε… αν και νομίζω ότι δεν θα δούμε και τίποτα φανταστικό…

Μπάχαλο όπως πάντα… όχι λόγο έλλειψης ή αισχρού software (γιατί ας το παραδεχτούμε τίποτα από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν είναι τόσο άσχημο ποια) αλλά λόγο άσχημης τακτικής, εκπαίδευσης και νοοτροπίας…  ::

----------


## papashark

> δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχαμε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αν δεν είχαμε αρχίσει τις κλάψες για τα invalid injections ενώ αν δουλεύαμε στο background.


Μάλλον επειδή κάποιοι δουλεύουν μόνο στο background έχουμε φτάσει εδώ που είμαστε με αυτά τα προβλήματα.

Μπορείς να μου δήξεις ποιός άλλο ασχολείτε φανερά με τα προβλήματα στο routing εκτός από τον acinonyx ? Κάποιον που να κάνει δοκιμές, να τις ανακοινώνει, να βγάζει αποτελέσματα, να τα συζητάει ?

Δηλαδή όταν δούλεψε στα φανερά ο acinonyx και ο achille για τους timers ενώ άλλοι δουλεύανε στο background, δεν οφεληθίκαμε ?






> Ως τώρα τα μεγαλύτερα attacks στο routing table έχουν γίνει από εμάς τους ιδίους… Τι ειρωνεία ε?
> 
> Συνεννοηθείτε μια μέρα να κάτσουμε να φάμε τα ματάκια μας πάλι να δούμε τι γίνετε… αν και νομίζω ότι δεν θα δούμε και τίποτα φανταστικό…
> 
> Μπάχαλο όπως πάντα… όχι λόγο έλλειψης ή αισχρού software (γιατί ας το παραδεχτούμε τίποτα από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν είναι τόσο άσχημο ποια) αλλά λόγο άσχημης τακτικής, εκπαίδευσης και νοοτροπίας…


Το πρόβλημα μας δεν είναι στα attacks στο routing table και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά. Δεν κόλησε ο router μου από αυτά που βγάζει τον τελευταίο καιρό ο acinonyx. Άσε που δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος όταν μας έκοψε για λίγη ώρα το δίκτυο.

Όπως δεν χαλάει ο κόσμος όταν κάνουμε λούμπες καθημερινά, προσπαθώντας να φτάσουμε κάπου και δεν ξέρουμε αν έχει χαλάσει ο δρόμος ή ο πρωορισμός.

Πράγματι, όσο έχουμε κόσμο που βολεύετε με την υπάρχουσα μπαχαλοκατάσταση, που δουλεύει στο Background, που ο εγωϊσμός υπερβαίνει την ικανότητα, που δεν θέλει προσπάθεια για λύσεις για να μην φανούν οι αδυναμίες τους, που θέλουν να έχουν το όνομα χωρίς να έχουν τα γένια, τόσο θα έχουμε μπαχαλοκατάσταση.

Είναι άραγε τυχαίο ότι μόνο ο acinonyx ασχολείτε και κανένας άλλος σοβαρός μηχανικός δίκτύων ? Είναι άραγε τυχαίο ότι δεν έχουμε σοβαρούς μηχανικούς δικτύων ?

Παρόλα αυτά όμως σε κάθε ευκαιρία, ο acinonyx αντιμετωπίζει δυσπιστία, εχθρότητα, εμπάθεια, ειρωνία, αντιπαλότητα...

Και γιατί άραγε όλα αυτά ?

Απλά επειδή δεν είναι μέλος στον σύλλογο ?
Απλά επειδή προσπαθεί εκεί που άλλοι το παίζουν ότι ξέρουν χωρίς να ξέρουν ?
Επειδή προτιμάμε να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του διπλανού ?


Βρε δεν ντρεπόμαστε...

Αντι να τον βοηθάμε με κάθε τρόπο, του την λέμε κι από πάνω....

----------


## Vigor

> Το πρόβλημα μας δεν είναι στα attacks στο routing table και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά. Δεν κόλησε ο router μου από αυτά που βγάζει τον τελευταίο καιρό ο acinonyx. Άσε που δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος όταν μας έκοψε για λίγη ώρα το δίκτυο.





> Εγώ έκανα σημαντικότερη δουλειά.
> 
> Χαλβάδιαζα με την γκόμενα και βλέπαμε διάφορες ταινίες εκπαιδευτικού περιεχομένου σε live streaming, ξεφυλίζαμε την εγκυκλοπέδια του κάμα σούτρα από την ηλεκτρονική βιβλιοθήκη του awmn, και παράλληλα ακούγαμε ρομαντική μουσική από το [email protected] (να τι χρειάζετε όλο αυτό το bandwidth τελικά)
> 
> Kαι ξαφνικά εκεί που είμαστε έτοιμοι να αφήσουμε το χαλβάδιασμα και να προχωρήσουμε σε σωματική ένωση, τσουπ, πέφτει το δίκτυο.
> 
> Τις επόμενες 4-5 ώρες τις αφιερώσαμε σε κουβέντες στο κρεβάτι και η κακομοίρα η γκόμενα να προσπαθεί να με ηρεμήση.
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα ; Πάλι δε σκόραρα (ουτέ καν από πίσω....)


Την επομένη, όλα μέλι γάλα?  ::

----------


## papashark

Άσε βρε Vigor, χάνω 3-0 και έχω μείνει και με 10 παίκτες...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχεις ένα προβληματάκι στο να φυτρώνεις και να τα λες όπως θες καμιά φορά.

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν βοηθάει ο Acy… είναι γνωστό ότι είναι ο μαμών και ο δέρνων σε πολλά πράγματα και τον ευχαριστώ προσωπικά…. Αλλά η πρακτική που χρησιμοποίησε εδώ είναι λάθος… 150 route injects χωρίς να έχεις ένα tool να τα παρακολουθήσεις και κάνοντας δουλεία manually δεν νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν νόημα. Εκτός αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι…

Και μάθετε επιτέλους ότι κάθε κίνηση ενός γνώστη έχει πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη από μια απλή αλληλουχία εντολών… έχει και άλλες πτυχές. Μπορεί να Φέρει άσχημες αλλά και καλές πρακτικές και κινήσεις μέσα σε ένα δίκτυο. Οι κύριοι είναι τεχνικοί leaders και πρέπει να έχουν αίσθηση της ευθύνης τους … σέρνουν κόσμο μαζί τους…

Για τους timers δεν το συζητάω… άλλη πατάτα και αυτή… μόνο που εκεί την γλιτώσαμε γιατί είναι πιο εύκολη η λύση …. Και πάλι όμως κάνε ένα check να δεις πόσοι τους έχουν βάλει σωστά αν τους έχουν βάλει καθόλου…

Τώρα τα περί συλλόγου… είναι μπούρδες… λίγο με ενδιαφέρει ποιος είναι και ποιος δεν είναι ή ποιος την έχει πόσο… 

Μου θυμίζει την διαφήμιση Μπουρλουλού Euro…. Εσύ είσαι … Μπουρλουλού Σύλλογος..  ::

----------


## Cha0s

NetTraptor έχεις καταλάβει πιο είναι το πρόβλημα ή απλά νομίζεις ότι με το να ξεμένουν τα routes τρώνε μερική μνήμη από τον κάθε router;


Για να δούμε δηλαδή τι εννοείς με τα 'ανύπαρκτα' προβλήματα...

----------


## NetTraptor

> NetTraptor έχεις καταλάβει πιο είναι το πρόβλημα ή απλά νομίζεις ότι με το να ξεμένουν τα routes τρώνε μερική μνήμη από τον κάθε router;
> 
> 
> Για να δούμε δηλαδή τι εννοείς με τα 'ανύπαρκτα' προβλήματα...



ΚΑΙ έχω καταλάβει τι γίνεται αλλά ΚΑΙ έχω φάει και δικό μου χρόνο με το να τσεκάρω routers, να γράφω report και να στέλνω supout. Μην συζητήσουμε για το ίδρωμα του αυτιού στο voip

Το “ανύπαρκτα” είναι virtual… δεν έγινα κατανοητός.. πάμε πάλι

Είναι κάτι σαν τα bug σε γνωστό software… τα ανακοινώνουμε δημοσίως κάνουμε τον εαυτό μας ρόμπα ξοδεύουμε απίστευτο χρόνο στο να υποστηρίξουμε ότι πιθανόν να μπορούμε να γίνουμε τρελά ρόμπα και τρέχουμε να βάλουμε το testing-hotfix που έχει άλλα 30 bugs για να αρχίσει πάλι μεγαλύτερος φαύλος κύκλος … όλα αυτά μπορούσαν να αποφευχθούν με λίγη ηρεμία και κανόνες κατά το Πρώτο step…
Όχι ότι φταίει αυτός που βρίσκει το bug … σαφώς αυτός βοηθάει και φταίει αυτός που δημιούργησε το bug … στο crisis management την έχουμε πατήσει… και αντί να λύνουμε 1 πρόβλημα δημιουργούμε άλλα 40 ταυτόχρονα…

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ δεν βγάζω νόημα απόσα λες.


*Υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο routing-test;*

*Μόνο* αυτό απάντησε με ένα ναι ή ένα όχι.


Και βάση αυτής της απάντησης πες μου αν κολάνε τα κατεβατά σου  ::  


Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μπλα μπλα για να γεμίζουμε την βάση να δούμε πόσο αντέχει ακόμα...

----------


## viper7gr

Σχετικα με το αν υπαρχει προβλημα ή οχι στο routing-test δε μπορω να σκεφτω καποιον αλλον εκτος απο τον Σπυρο να μας απαντησει.Ειναι ο μονος που εχει ψαξει τοσο πολυ το θεμα και σιγουρα ολο και κατι παραπανω θα ξερει...
Spirosco εισαι εδω???????????????????

----------


## NetTraptor

Σαφέστατα και παρουσιάστηκαν κολλημένα routes σε routing test χωρίς να σημαίνει ή να έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αυτή είναι η πηγή του κακού. Υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρές ενδείξεις αλλά δεν έχουμε εικόνα 100% του τι γίνεται και τι μπορεί να πηγαίνει στραβά σε κάθε router του δικτύου… Με άλλα λόγια αν δεν αναλυθεί και εξηγηθεί ακριβώς ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα (όπως έγινε με του timers) δεν πρόκειται να δεχθώ ότι φταίει μόνο το routing-test, ακόμα και αν αυτό είναι αληθές σαν υπόθεση. Για το 2.9.26 δεν μπορώ να σου πω μιας και δεν έχω προλάβει να το κοιτάξω …

Παρά ταύτα… άλλα λέω εγώ και άλλα λες εσύ… διάβασε το thread cha0s και μην βαριέσαι  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

ΘΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΛΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ;;;

Προχτές δε λεγατε ότι βγήκε καινούριο mikrotik (2.9.26) που έχει bugfixes στο BGP;




> What's new in 2.9.26:
> 
> *) removed support for MMS connection tracking - it did not work as it should;
> *) fixed unsetting of ppp secret local and remote addresses;
> *) added ping option to ppp active sessions in WinBox;
> *) added total statistics for Torch in WinBox;
> *) fixed problem with static ARP entries not added after reboot
> on the bridge interface;
> *) dns cache max tll setting did not apply to negative records;
> ...


Δεν είπαμε να κάνουμε δοκιμή να δούμε αν κολλάνε;
*
Τι φωνάζετε τώρα για τα routes που έγιναν injected;*

Το αποτέλεσμα λοιπόν είναι ότι *ακόμη κολλάνε.*

Τα κοινά AS δεν μπορούν να σπάσουν Bill. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που έχει πανω από 1 router στον κόμβο του.



> Παρόλα αυτά όμως σε κάθε ευκαιρία, ο acinonyx αντιμετωπίζει δυσπιστία, εχθρότητα, εμπάθεια, ειρωνία, αντιπαλότητα...


Μην ανησυχείς Πάνο.. Για αυτούς έχω φτιάξει το αναλογο point system στην shitlist.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι γενικά... δεν με λέει κάτι... θα μιλήσω μαζί τους να μου περιγράψουν τι είναι αυτά τα Bugs... ίσως να αποδεικνύει και το αντίθετο... ότι τελικά δεν φταίει το routing-test  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Παρεμπιπτόντως έκανα inject το 10 και το 11 μην νομίζετε ότι επανήλθε από το διάστημα…  ::

----------


## acoul

> Μην ανησυχείς Πάνο.. Για αυτούς έχω φτιάξει το αναλογο point system στην shitlist.


engineers always have a ... way !!  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Σχετικα με το αν υπαρχει προβλημα ή οχι στο routing-test δε μπορω να σκεφτω καποιον αλλον εκτος απο τον Σπυρο να μας απαντησει.Ειναι ο μονος που εχει ψαξει τοσο πολυ το θεμα και σιγουρα ολο και κατι παραπανω θα ξερει...
> Spirosco εισαι εδω???????????????????


Δεν ξερω ακομη, γιατι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ.

ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ = Δικτυο που μπορω να ελεγξω/γνωριζω ολες τις παραμετρους
οπως τι version εχει ο καθε ρουτερ, τι timers, μπορω να παρω supout αν χρειαστει για να αποδειξω το προβλημα στη mikrotk.

Βλεπεις Κωστα 1) απο σπασμενα versions δεν μπορουμε να στειλουμε supout στην mikrotik γιατι θα γελανε μαζι μας και οι πετρες
και 2) μπορουμε να απαιτησουμε/υποδειξουμε fix στη mikrotik μονο για latest version
και οσο αφορα το routing, μονο για το latest routing-test.

Αν δεν αρεσει τωρα αυτο σε οσους απεχθανονται το mikrotik γενικοτερα τοτε υπαρχει και γι'αυτους μια λιστα διαθεσιμη για να εγγραφουν  ::  




> Δεν είπαμε να κάνουμε δοκιμή να δούμε αν κολλάνε;


Για ριξε μια ματια στο επιμαχο τοπικ και δειξε μου ποτε και ποιοι "ειπαμε" οτι θα κανουμε δοκιμες για να ξερω αν μιλας (και) για μενα.
Αν το οτι γραψαμε 2-3 οτι θα το περασουμε, σημαινει πως περιμενουμε πανω απο τη κονσολα να δουμε τα kinky routes
τοτε εχουμε διαφορετικη αντιληψη της εννοιας "συνενοηση".

Please, ας μην ειμαστε αναρχοι και στο troubleshooting...ειναι κριμα δλδ να ξοδευουμε τον χρονο μας ασκοπα.

----------


## acoul

Ooops Σπύρο μη παρεξηγάς βρε συ... απλά μου έχει στοιχίσει που άφησες κοτζάμ Slack για τα μάτια της MikroTik και του M$/Winbox ... !!

----------


## spirosco

Ρε συκοφαντη  ::  , ξεκολλα επιτελους...δεν εχω παρατησει το slack  ::  
Οι μεθοδικες λυσεις μ'αρεσουν ομως ακομη κι αν μιλαμε για winblows.

----------


## johnnie

Μπορούμε να πάρουμε απο κοινού όλοι οι κόμβοι μία απόφαση για την έκδοση που θα χρησιμοποιούμε έτσι ώστε να βελτιώσουμε κάπως την εικόνα;
Κι ας υπάρχουν 2-3 ρούτερ που θα τεστάρουν τις νεες εκδόσεις και όπου *υπάρχει λόγος* να αναβαθμίζουμε όλοι μαζί μέσω Ανακόινωσης ή PM.

----------


## acoul

Φυσικά: Slack/Madwifi/Quagga και ένα επιδοτούμενο ελεύθερο και ανοικτό WinBox like για όλες τις πλατφόρμες  ::

----------


## spirosco

Καλο ακουγεται, αλλα ας μην βγουμε κι αλλο off topic.

----------


## spirosco

> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε απο κοινού όλοι οι κόμβοι μία απόφαση για την έκδοση που θα χρησιμοποιούμε έτσι ώστε να βελτιώσουμε κάπως την εικόνα;
> Κι ας υπάρχουν 2-3 ρούτερ που θα τεστάρουν τις νεες εκδόσεις και όπου *υπάρχει λόγος* να αναβαθμίζουμε όλοι μαζί μέσω Ανακόινωσης ή PM.


Αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικο. Δυσκολο ως αδυνατο να υλοποιηθει γιατι θα χρειαστει πολυ χρονο μεχρι να αποροφηθει αυτη η τακτικη απο ολοκληρο το δικτυο, καποιοι απλα δεν θα δωσουν σημασια, καποια απλα δεν θα παρουν χαμπαρι και τελος ολοι αυτοι που θα το κυνηγησουμε μπας και πετυχει απλα θα μεινουμε με την...χαρα.

Οσο δεν υπαρχει η χημεια εστω για ιχνη κεντρικης διαχειρισης, αλλο τοσο θα φαγωνομαστε για το τι πρεπει και τι δεν πρεπει να κανουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έτσι γενικά... δεν με λέει κάτι... θα μιλήσω μαζί τους να μου περιγράψουν τι είναι αυτά τα Bugs... ίσως να αποδεικνύει και το αντίθετο... ότι τελικά δεν φταίει το routing-test


Όταν έχουμε δει πράγματι ότι κολλάνε τα routes μεταξύ τους και εσύ επιμένεις να μην πιστευεις ότι έχουν πρόβλημα τότε τι να πω...

Στο τέλος θα πείτε κιόλας ότι τα βγάζουμε από το μυαλό μας γιατί μισούμε το mikrotik!  ::  Και το κακό είναι ότι κάποιοι θα σας πιστεψουν!

Μπορεί τελικά να μην είναι το routing-test. Αλλά όταν υπάρχει μία θεωρία ότι είναι αυτό, με σοβαρές ενδείξεις, και εσύ την αγνοείς τελείως, είναι σαν να μας γράφεις όλους τους υπόλοιπους στα @@ σου.  ::  

Αποδείξεις ότι είναι το routing-test δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να έχουμε όσο δεν έχουνε τον πηγαίο κώδικα.

Είναι δύσκολο να το βάλουν το ρημαδι 1-2 κόμβοι;

Ας πούμε ο spirosco και κάποιος ακόμη που να μπορεί να το ελεγχει.

Γιατί πρέπει να το βάλουν 50 κόμβοι;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Χαλάρωσε κάνεις σαν να τρώγεσαι με μια λευκή πετσέτα…

ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΜΕΝΟ δεν έχουμε… άρα η απόδειξη είναι δύσκολη…

Παράλληλα με το routing-test έχουν μπει, 1AS σε διάφορες περιοχές με γνώστες και σκερπανια μαζί για admins. Τα σκερπανια δεν φταίνε… αυτοί που τους σέρνουν όμως…αλλά είναι άλλη υπόθεση

Άλλα πόσα μηχανάκια με routing πακέτα σε linux που και αυτά είναι αμφιβόλου σταθερότητας ( πολλοί είναι οι ειδικοί πάνω σε routing που κυριολεκτικά χλευάζουν την θεϊκή quagga και δεν αλλάζουν τον cisco τους με τίποτα … και δεν μιλάμε για κόσμο από το awmn) προέλευσης και version.

Ενώ βράζουμε άλλα 3-4 iBGP πρωτόκολλα σε testing και non-testing phase.. 

Στον dti από ότι κατάλαβα έγινε σφαγή για να βρούνε άκρη… δεν σας λένε αυτά κάτι?

Μην πούμε για Timers που αλλού είναι 1/3 και αλλού 10/30.

Ένδειξης έχουμε… αποδείξεις και τα κατάλληλα tools ή troubleshooting methods δεν έχουμε. Έτσι μπορώ να αμφισβητώ ότι θέλω… όχι όμως ότι δεν συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες… δεν το δένω κόμπο όμως…

Μπορούμε να πούμε έξω τα routing-test και να ρυθμιστούν οι timers se 10/30 (το 1/3 μου κάνει κάπως γρήγορο αλλά να αποφασίσουμε 1 config όχι 10) και να γίνει επιτέλους *ΤΩΡΑ*? Ίσως με ένα σμπάρο να πιάσουμε 2 τρυγόνια…

Επίσης όσοι έχουν license να αναβαθμίσουν στο τελευταίο version… χωρίς routing-test φαίνεται karastable …

Πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση… ψυχραιμία να βρούμε μια άκρη…

----------


## spirosco

Ενα σιγουρο συμπερασμα για το 2.9.26 r-t ειναι πως δεν συμπεριφερεται καλα με μικρο hold timer.
Δοκιμασμενο σε rb532 και x86.

Βασιλη το bgp σας με τον AlexB κανει πολυ συχνα reset. Δοκιμασε να ανεβασεις απο τη μερια σου το hold, π.χ στο 90, 
για να δουμε αν οντως επαληθευεται αυτο που ειδα. Απο την μερια του Αλεξ ειναι ηδη στο 90.

εδιτ. Οπως λεει κι ο nettr, καλυτερα μεγαλα timers και πιο προβλεψιμα νομιζω.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ενα σιγουρο συμπερασμα για το 2.9.26 r-t ειναι πως δεν συμπεριφερεται καλα με μικρο hold timer.
> Δοκιμασμενο σε rb532 και x86.


Οοοοπ.. να το … και εγώ στο λινκ με thista (από τον 3341) με 1/3 δεν συμπεριφέρεται καλά (όταν κάνει connect βαράει 2-3 reset τον peer μόνο του μέχρι να ισιώσει) με nikolo και argi που είναι 10/30 είναι μια χαρά με την μια…

----------


## panoz

για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα, τι εννοείτε ακριβώς κλειστό και πλήρως ελεγχόμενο *δίκτυο*?? δηλαδή 5 mikroμπρίκια σας κάνουν?? αν ναι, περάστε από κανά περίπτερο, πάρτε καμιά μπυρίτσα, πάρτε και τα mikrotik licenses σας, και ελάτε να σας στήσω 5-6 mikrotik σε vmware στο pc μου να τα δοκιμάσουμε.. μέχρι 7 mikrotikia με 32mb - 48mb μνήμη μπορούμε άνετα..

----------


## NetTraptor

Ισως 5-6 licensed MT να μην ειναι αρκετα...  :: 

Από την άλλη δεν μας βρίσκω και τόσο κουβαρντάδες… εδώ καλά καλά τις μαϊμούδες δεν έχουμε συμμαζέψει…  ::

----------


## panoz

ρε συ μαζέψτε ότι θέλετε και ελάτε!! δεν θα μπει επάνω στο δίκτυο οπότε μπορείτε να φέρετε και τις δικές σας licenses.. μπορώ να βάλω και άλλα τόσα στο laptop, και άλλα τόσα στο pc της αδερφής μου.. θα είναι λίγο tricky να τα συνδέσουμε όλα αυτά μεταξύ τους αλλά έχω 2 lan στο Pc μου οπότε δεν ανησυχώ.. μακρύ καλώδιο φέρτε μόνο και όπως είπα μπυρίτσες  ::  εεε.. 21 mikrotik καλά δεν είναι?? στήνουμε και mikroquagga και pyramid και pfsense και debian και ότι θέλετε..

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν γίνεται άστο… μόλις βάλεις lic και το ενεργοποιήσεις το καις… δένει με το serial του σκληρού… έστω του virtual…

Από την άλλη είναι όμως μια καλή ιδέα αν τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε Trial mode για 24 ώρες…

Tο μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι αν θα συμπεριφέρεται καλά λόγω virtual Ifs… Για να ακούσω γνώμες και από τους άλλους…  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τα Licence παίζουν βάση του σκληρού.

Δεν μπαίνουν σε vmware.

Πρέπει να ξηλώσουν τους σκληρούς που τρέχουν τα mikrotik και να bootάρει από αυτούς το vmware...

----------


## panoz

εντάξει σε trial και αν χρειαστεί παραπάνω από 24 ώρες ξανακάνουμε εγκατάσταση.. παιδιά δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ mikrotik και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με το licensing σύστημά του..

edit το πολύ πολύ τραβάμε snapshots..

ps. άμα σκάσει ο σκληρός τι γίνεται?

----------


## acoul

> Παράλληλα με το routing-test έχουν μπει, 1AS σε διάφορες περιοχές με γνώστες και σκερπανια μαζί για admins.


Υπάρχει κάπου documentation με αυτούς τους κόμβους; Ποιοί είναι; Αν όχι, γιατί δεν υπάρχει, είναι μυστικές οι όποιες δοκιμές;

----------


## Billgout

Σε κλειστό δοκιμαστικό δίκτυο με 1 routing-test 2.9.26 και άλλα 3 μηχανήματα σε 2.9.x, έγινε injected άσχετο subnet και με την απόσυρσή του, έφυγε ακαριαία από τα υπόλοιπα routing tables. Oi timers ήταν 4/12. Για τη δοκιμή ευχαριστώ τους akis-man, andreas και nodas που διέθεσαν τις γνώσεις, τους κόμβους τους και το χρόνο τους.

Μήπως να ψάξετε για κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## NetTraptor

Νομίζω ότι δεν εξομοιώσατε την κατάσταση του δικτύου ούτε στο 1/1000 … ελεγχόμενο ναι… σαν πείραμα όμως... πόσο έγκυρο μπορεί να το ονομάσει κανείς?

Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο αριθμό μηχανημάτων και με ποιο περίεργη συνδεσμολογία και ποικιλία…

Πχ καμιά 10αρια 2.9.6 3-4 routing test και καμιά quagga εδώ και εκεί σε ζεύξεις… 

Βαλε το ένα βγάλε το άλλο φερτα σε equal paths πότε το ένα πότε το άλλο, άλλαξε timers κάνε ένα τουρλού…

Αρχίζοντας με τα ποιο απλά config και πηγαίνοντας στα ποιο σύνθετα…

Και έπειτα αν δεν είναι το routing test τι είναι? Γιατί αν αποδειχτεί ότι είναι κάτι άλλο… μαύρο φίδι που μας έφαγε… καλύτερα να μάθουμε τι είναι…  ::  

Είπαμε δεν είναι εύκολο όπως και να το πιάσεις

----------


## Billgout

Πάντως το 1000% της φαγωμάρας έχει εξομιωθεί εδώ και καιρό....

Το συμπέρασμα μου είναι ότι σε περίπτωση που εμπλέκονται καλορυθμισμένα 2.9.χ ακόμα και routing-test 2.9.26 τα πράγματα δείχνουν ότι δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει. 
Μπορώ να δω το ίδιο και σε άλλα settings? Τόσο δύσκολο είναι και το έχουμε κάνει λάστιχο?

Άμα θέλετε μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας δοκιμη, να μαζευτούμε το απογευματάκι καμια 10αριά κόμβοι να απομονωθούμε από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και να δούμε, αντι να σκυλοφαγώνεστε όλοι μαζί οι τεχνικάρες του routing  ::  (λέω τώρα εγώ που απο routing δεν κατέω τόσα πολλά)

Τελικά ένας manager σας χρειάζεται  ::   ::   ::  (ας σηκώσει κάποιος το sotiri που λιποθύμησε  ::  )

Ψάξτε το αλλού. Μπορείτε να απομονώσετε τα κοινά AS για 10 λεπτά, να δούμε, μετά να απομονώσετε τα 2.8.χ και βλέπουμε...... για να καταλήξουμε τελικά σε καμιά quagga με περίεργο setup... ή σε κανένα ματς ping-pong μέσα σε κανένα κοινό AS με πρωτοπωριακό-πειραματικό setup που δουλεύει "τζάμι"

----------


## MAuVE

> και δεν αλλάζουν τον cisco τους με τίποτα … και δεν μιλάμε για κόσμο από το awmn


Στο awmn η παραπάνω σχολή αντιπροσωπεύεται από δύο (στους 300+) .

----------


## Cha0s

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι σχέση έχουν οι timers με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;


Το ακούω και το ξανακούω.... timers και timers...

Δεν λέμε ότι δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι το bgp ότι έπεσε ένα peer και δεν αποσύρει τα routes.


Λέμε ότι του έρχεται εντολή να τα αποσύρει (αν έρχεται) και την στέλνει /dev/null


Ξεκολάτε με την καραμέλα των timers

----------


## Billgout

> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι σχέση έχουν οι timers με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;
> 
> 
> Το ακούω και το ξανακούω.... timers και timers...
> 
> Δεν λέμε ότι δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι το bgp ότι έπεσε ένα peer και δεν αποσύρει τα routes.
> 
> 
> Λέμε ότι του έρχεται εντολή να τα αποσύρει (αν έρχεται) και την στέλνει /dev/null
> ...



Agree
Vagelakas +++

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι σχέση έχουν οι timers με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;
> 
> 
> Το ακούω και το ξανακούω.... timers και timers...
> 
> Δεν λέμε ότι δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι το bgp ότι έπεσε ένα peer και δεν αποσύρει τα routes.
> 
> 
> Λέμε ότι του έρχεται εντολή να τα αποσύρει (αν έρχεται) και την στέλνει /dev/null
> ...






> Ενα σιγουρο συμπερασμα για το 2.9.26 r-t ειναι πως δεν συμπεριφερεται καλα με μικρο hold timer.
> Δοκιμασμενο σε rb532 και x86.
> 
> Βασιλη το bgp σας με τον AlexB κανει πολυ συχνα reset. Δοκιμασε να ανεβασεις απο τη μερια σου το hold, π.χ στο 90, 
> για να δουμε αν οντως επαληθευεται αυτο που ειδα. Απο την μερια του Αλεξ ειναι ηδη στο 90.
> 
> εδιτ. Οπως λεει κι ο nettr, καλυτερα μεγαλα timers και πιο προβλεψιμα νομιζω.

----------


## spirosco

Στο 2.9.26 δεν σηκωνει απλα χαμηλο hold timer, τρωει φρικη και κανει reset το session ή το ιδιο το bgpd. 
Οχι παντα, αλλα το εχουμε παρατηρησει ηδη σε δυο περιπτωσεις.
Aυτο ειναι νεο μπουμπουκι που εμφανισθηκε εντονα απο το 2.9.25. Στο .25 αν σου τυχαινε, πιθανοτατα ουτε και με μεγαλο hold timer δεν εστρωνε.

Και σε παλαιοτερα versions ετρωγε φρικη το bgp, απλα στη προτελευταια ξεφυγε τελειως.

----------


## Billgout

Ξανά...




> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι σχέση έχουν οι timers με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;
> 
> 
> Το ακούω και το ξανακούω.... timers και timers...
> 
> *Δεν λέμε ότι δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι το bgp ότι έπεσε ένα peer και δεν αποσύρει τα routes.
> 
> 
> Λέμε ότι του έρχεται εντολή να τα αποσύρει (αν έρχεται) και την στέλνει /dev/null*
> ...


Επίσης..




> Στου κουφού τη πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα


και




> Καλημέρα Γιάννη, κουκιά σπέρνω


και




> Άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε


και κανα-δυο από τον κουμφούκιο αλλά βαρίεμαι να τα γράψω.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι σχέση έχουν οι timers με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;
> 
> 
> Το ακούω και το ξανακούω.... timers και timers...
> 
> Δεν λέμε ότι δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι το bgp ότι έπεσε ένα peer και δεν αποσύρει τα routes.
> 
> ...



Και δεν μου λες;
Θες να μου πεις ότι είναι φυσιολογική η συμπεριφορά αυτή;

Υποτίθεται σύμφωνα με το πρωτοκολλο ότι αν μέσα στον χρόνο που ορίζεται στο hold timer δεν πάρει απάντηση από το Peer τότε το θεωρεί down και αποσύρει τα routes κλπ.

Υπάρχει σοβαρό link σε a που να έχει πάνω από 1-2second (στην χειρότερη περίπτωση ρύθμισης λέω εγώ τώρα) lag ώστε να κάνει τα κουλά που λέτε;


Κατά τα άλλα να ψάξουμε αλλού.... εδώ κολάει στα βασικά πλάκα μου κάνετε;

----------


## NetTraptor

Reset σημαίνει recalculation, αλλαγή routes και τέλος άπειρο Ping pong μέχρι να πάει κάτι στραβά πράγμα που εξομοιώνεται δύσκολα ακόμα και με 40 Virtual Machines… 

Σκεφτείτε το… 1 στα 400 μηχανήματα μπορεί να κάνει αρκετή ζημιά…αν όχι όλη την ζημιά (πιθανολογώ)… Το ότι υπάρχουν κανόνες και συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες για το πώς στήνεται το BGP και που μέσα στο Internet… δεν είναι τυχαίο…

Όταν πια φτάνουμε σε απόγνωση με διάφορα σενάρια ίσως να πρέπει να κοιτάμε τον συνδυασμό προβλημάτων? 

Από την άλλη εγώ προτιμώ το σενάριο του Acinonyx και του Cha0s… δεν είναι τίποτα πολύπλοκο… και για όλα φταίει η MT… αλλά υπό ποιες συνθήκες..

----------


## Cha0s

> Από την άλλη εγώ προτιμώ το σενάριο του Acinonyx και του Cha0s… δεν είναι τίποτα πολύπλοκο… και για όλα φταίει η MT… αλλά υπό ποιες συνθήκες..


Είπα εγώ πουθενά ότι φταίει η MT για όλα;  ::   ::  

Δεν είμαι τόσο κλειστόμυαλος όσο νομίζεις.... αλλιώς δεν θα είχα 7 μηχανήματα με windows,mikrotik,linux για τις ανάγκες του κόμβου.

----------


## Billgout

Ο Γείτονας είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν θα έπιανε δουλειά στη Mikrotik, άλλα ο Chaos δεν νομίζω ότι τα ρίχνει στo mikrotik αποκλειστικά.

Μετα το χθεσινό εγχείρημα εγώ πάντως είδα ότι τα συγκεκριμένα mikrotikia δεν πετάνε την εντολή απόσυρσης στο /dev/null 

Και αν λέω, εγώ τώρα, τι ξαποστέλνει την εντολή κάτι άλλο, έχουμε ψάξει προς άλλες κατευθύνσεις?

----------


## spirosco

Μαζι μιλαμε χωρια καταλαβαινομαστε...

Εγραψε κανεις σε καποια απο τα τελευταια ποστς αυτου του τοπικ οτι το προβλημα αποσυρσης των routes οφειλεται σε χαμηλους timers???

Βαγγελη και Βασιλη ξυπνηστε γρηγορα  ::  . Δεν μιλαμε γι'αυτο.

Αυτο που ειπαμε με τον νετραπτορα ειναι πως τραβαει crashes το bgp ή καποιο bgp session οταν εχει χαμηλους timers.
Και το εχω δει ΚΑΙ σε ενσυρματο link. Ειναι πληρως αντιληπτο η να ζητησω απο τον gd να μας το μεταφρασει?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σπύρο κατάλαβα τι λες.


Και αυτό που λέτε για τους timers είναι ένα ακόμα αρνητικό στο routing-test.

Γιατί απλά δεν στέκει πως να το κάνουμε.

Εκτός αν στο RFC λέει ότι με χαμηλούς timers τότε πρέπει να crashάρει και να κάνει reset το session οπότε πάσο  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ειναι καραbug σιγουρα. Στο .25 δεν εστρωνε ουτε με τους timers.
Επειτα απο μπολικη γκρινια που ριξαμε κι εμεις εκτος των αλλων, στο .26 εκαναν καποιες αλλαγες -που προφανως μονο οι ιδιοι ξερουν  ::  -
και εστω με μεγαλους timers δειχνει -το crash prob- να διορθωνεται.

Εχουν δουλεια μπροστα τους αρκετη αλλα δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα να εξομοιωσουν ουτε καν τις δικες μας συνθηκες.
Γι'αυτο τους εχουμε πλακωσει στα supout και θελουμε οσο πιο συγκεκριμενα αποτελεσματα για να ελπιζουμε
οτι θα δουμε προκοπη οσο πιο συντομα γινεται.

----------


## acoul

Κρίμα όλο αυτό το debug να μη πηγαίνει για open source δουλειά όπως quagga/madwifi ...

----------


## Cha0s

Ο καθένας ασχολείται με ότι του αρέσει  ::  

Εκτός αν άλλαξε αυτό στο δίκτυο να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε τότε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τώρα για τα reset ίσως και σχετικό… Κάτι που επαλήθευσα στην δική μου περίπτωση και ένα σενάριο..
Υπάρχει ένα θέμα και με την quagga αλλά και με το MT… CPU utilization …Είναι ένα Minus που πολλοί ciscades το πιπιλάνε. Έχουμε ανέβει σε routes…. Δεν ξέρω… έχω ένα σενάριο το πώς συμβαίνει αυτό και απλά θα το μοιρασθώ με κάθε επιφύλαξη και απλά έτσι σαν ένα σενάριο ίσως και φαντασίας…

Αν παρατηρήσει κανείς στα routing test όταν πάει να γίνει update ο router Βαράει 100αρες ειδικά όταν παίζουν και μερικά nstream και βαρύ logging. Λέω ίσως… το μηχάνημα να είναι τόσο απασχολημένο για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα στον υπολογισμό 400 route και τον συνδυασμό τους που να μπλοκάρει-κολλάει το σύμπαν περισσότερο από τα 1/3 με αποτέλεσμα να νομίζει ότι έχει κολλήσει το σύμπαν… άρα νομίζω ότι έπεσαν τα λινκ άρα disconnect – reconnect και recalculation…

Και μετά από τεστ σαν να επαληθεύετε αυτό… Για δοκίμασε spirosco… κλείσε το logging για όλα τα events-topics όπως τα λέει… και ξαναδοκίμασε….

Απλά είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ unoptimized κώδικας ή κάτι γίνετε με το resources management… αποδεικνύετε μου φαίνετε… me P4 στα 1,6 με 3 λινκ και ακόμα και χωρίς το logging στον δίσκο βαράει κάτι 70αρες όταν υπολογίζει τα routes…

Για κάνε μια δοκιμή… Φαντάζομαι ότι αν είναι αργό το μηχανάκι τάξης PIII δεν θα έχει διαφορά…

Όποιος θέλει ένα demo… he is welcome… 

Για να παρατραβήξω το σενάριο… φαντασθείτε να φάει κόλλημα όταν του έρχονται commands για update routes… το τράβηξα… αλλά μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουμε δει… possible..

Όποιος έχει παρόμοια reset ας κάνει μια δοκιμή…

----------


## Billgout

> Εγραψε κανεις σε καποια απο τα τελευταια ποστς αυτου του τοπικ οτι το προβλημα αποσυρσης των routes οφειλεται σε χαμηλους timers??? 
> 
> Βαγγελη και Βασιλη ξυπνηστε γρηγορα  . Δεν μιλαμε γι'αυτο.


Σπύρο,
αν και κοιμάμαι  ::  γράφω στο σωστό topic (δες τον τίτλο - δεν είναι bugs του routing-test)
Άρα η όποια αναφορά σε timers-bug μάλλον το αποδιωργανώνει λίγο. Γιαυτό και έγώ και ο Βαγγέλης σχολιάσαμε.

Stay focus (not fiesta ή Mondeo) please!

----------


## netsailor

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εργασία πάνω στο πρόβλημα του convergence στο bgp. Στις σελίδες 35-36 αναλύει τη διαδικασία ανανέωσης σε ένα δίκτυο 5 full mesh κόμβων όταν για κάποιο λόγο ένας από αυτούς πέσει. Στη συνέχεια εξετάζει εναλλακτικές μεθόδους για να ελαχιστοποιηθεί ο χρόνος ανανέωσης των routes και δίνει μια υλοποίηση αυτών βασιμένη σε zebra (σελ 107-109)

http://epubl.ltu.se/1402-1617/2004/2...X-04228-SE.pdf

----------


## Billgout

off-topic...
Επίσης για αυτά που αναφέρει ο Traptoras. Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει reset αν και έβαλα για 2 ημέρες 1/3. Βέβαια έχω 3 BB links (τα 2 με nstreme) σε ένα P4 2.0 GHz με 512 RAM. Μάλλον παίζει ρόλο τελικά. Στο OSPF πίσω γρήγορα...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ο σχολιασμός μου για τους timers ήταν γενικότερος.


Διαβάζω ανα καιρούς τα πιο άκυρα τόπικς και βλέπω 'Τους timers τους έχω ρυθμισμένους' χωρίς να έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με το εκάστοτε πρόβλημα.


Κοινώς δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση.
Απλά ακούσανε ότι οι timers είναι ένα πρόβλημα και το πιπιλάνε όλοι.

Δεν είναι δα τόσο δύσκολο να διαβάσουν 5 πράγματα τι είναι το κάθε τι.

Σαν να λέω δεν μου παίζει κάτι σε PHP Και να πω ναι το DMΑ το έχω ανοιχτό στους δίσκους ρε παιδιά αλλά δεν μου δουλεύει η τάδε function.

 ::

----------


## spirosco

> Σπύρο, 
> αν και κοιμάμαι γράφω στο σωστό topic (δες τον τίτλο - δεν είναι bugs του routing-test) 
> Άρα η όποια αναφορά σε timers-bug μάλλον το αποδιωργανώνει λίγο. Γιαυτό και έγώ και ο Βαγγέλης σχολιάσαμε. 
> 
> Stay focus (not fiesta ή Mondeo) please!


A, τοτε εγω καταλαβα λαθος...τελικα μιλαμε για τα bugs των cisco routers...τρεμε mauve  :: 




> Κοινώς δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση. 
> Απλά ακούσανε ότι οι timers είναι ένα πρόβλημα και το πιπιλάνε όλοι.


Ετσι ειναι. Απλα στο mikrotik δεν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να ξερεις τι γινεται εσωτερικα γιατι ειναι κλειστο με αποτελεσμα οι υποθεσεις να ειναι πιο ευκολες.

----------


## NetTraptor

Focus στο σενάριο ακόμα και αν το γράφω με πολύ επιφύλαξη … επαλήθευσα τα reset με timers 1/3 και βαρύ Logging σε 1,6GHz router 3 φορές... πολύ περίεργο… 
Ειδικά το χάος επέρχεται με το debug option on που δίνει όλα τα transaction του bgp
Όπως και να έχει όμως… τρελό utilization…

----------


## NetTraptor

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ… τα παραπάνω αφορούν τα reset… το αν φέρνουν πρόβλημα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση… είναι τραβηγμένο σενάριο…  ::

----------


## spirosco

Λογικα δεν προσθετουν κατι στο βασικο προβλημα των r-t's αφου ουσιαστικα γινεται reset τουλαχιστον στο bgp session.
Περιμενω να δω τι γινεται στη περιπτωση του acinonyx-alexandros που ειχαν αυτο φαινομενο.

----------


## Billgout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billgout
> 
> Σπύρο, 
> αν και κοιμάμαι γράφω στο σωστό topic (δες τον τίτλο - δεν είναι bugs του routing-test) 
> Άρα η όποια αναφορά σε timers-bug μάλλον το αποδιωργανώνει λίγο. Γιαυτό και έγώ και ο Βαγγέλης σχολιάσαμε. 
> 
> Stay focus (not fiesta ή Mondeo) please!
> 
> 
> A, τοτε εγω καταλαβα λαθος...τελικα μιλαμε για τα bugs των cisco routers...τρεμε mauve


ξαναδιάβασε το πρώτο post του Acinonyx και δες σε τι αναφέρεται το topic και πως ξεκίνησε... μετά από μια κούπα καφέ όμως.  ::  
Αλλιώς να ξεκινήσουμ να αναφέρουμε και τα γενικότερα bugs, σε οτιδήποτε. 
Δε φτιάχνεις κανένα bugzilla ?  ::  

*στα καθ 'υμάς και τα ουσιαστικά. Πιστεύετε ότι έχει νόημα να επαναλάβουμε το πείραμα με κάργα load π.χ. bandwith test να δούμε αν τότε δεν αποσύρονται τα routes?*

----------


## spirosco

> ξαναδιάβασε το πρώτο post του Acinonyx και δες σε τι αναφέρεται το topic και πως ξεκίνησε... μετά από μια κούπα καφέ όμως.


Αναμεσα στο πρωτο ποστ και το τελευταιο σε αυτο το τοπικ, υπαρχουν 18 σελιδες. Ακολουθησε τις και πες μου αν ειμαστε τοσο οφ τοπικ  ::  .




> Αλλιώς να ξεκινήσουμ να αναφέρουμε και τα γενικότερα bugs, σε οτιδήποτε. 
> Δε φτιάχνεις κανένα bugzilla ?


Μαιστα, γενικοτερο bug δλδ το bgp crash στο r-t...ωρε mikrotik που μας αξιζει εδω μεσα τελικα...  ::   ::  




> *στα καθ 'υμάς και τα ουσιαστικά. Πιστεύετε ότι έχει νόημα να επαναλάβουμε το πείραμα με κάργα load π.χ. bandwith test να δούμε αν τότε δεν αποσύρονται τα routes?*


*Αν προκειται να χαλασετε τον χρονο σας για να πειραματιστειτε, τοτε καντε το σωστα.*
Δημιουργηστε ενα κυκλο κομβων και μην κανετε απλα δοκιμες με 2-3 ρουτερακια συνδεδεμενα σε μια σειρα.
Το εχουμε δοκιμασει παλαιοτερα και εχει γραφτει πως το προβλημα εμφανισθηκε αμμεσως οταν κλεισαμε σε κυκλο τους ρουτερς!
Φροντιστε *να εχετε license στα μικροτικ* που θα συμμετεχουν στο οποιο πειραμα γιατι οπως καταλαβαινουμε
*τα πειραματα δεν εχουν νοημα απλα για να καταληγουμε σε συμπερασματα και να τα χαιρομαστε μεταξυ μας, 
αλλα για να μπορεσουμε να πιεσουμε την μικροτικ να λυσει κανα προβλημα*.
Κρατηστε supout λοιπον απο τους ρουτερς που δειχνουν να εχουν σχεση με το προβλημα.
Φροντιστε επισης ολα τα μικροτικ της δοκιμης να εχουν την τελευταια εκδοση και απαραιτητα routing-test.
Μην μπλεκετε κοινα AS's ντοματες και αγγουρια ολα μαζι. Πρωτα απομονωνουμε τα υποπτα λειτουργικα
και μετα προχωραμε σε πιο πολυπλοκα σεναρια.
Aν εμφανιστει το προβλημα, δοκιμαστε να μεγαλωσετε το hold timer. Κατα κανονα δεν πρεπει να επηρρεαζει
αλλα επειδη οσο εχετε δει εσεις τον κωδικα του μικροτικο-bgp αλλο τοσο τον εχω δει κι εγω,
ενα εξτρα τεστ δεν θα μας χαλασει.

Καντε το μεθοδικα, αλλιως ελατε να παμε για κανα καφε ή για κανα μπανακι...τραβαει και η εποχη τωρα  ::

----------


## acoul

Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανείς γιατί οι CISCO δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο ποντίκι;

----------


## ngia

> Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανείς γιατί οι CISCO δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο ποντίκι;


γιατί?

----------


## sotiris

> Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανείς γιατί οι CISCO δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο ποντίκι;


xaxaxaxa
γιατί τα cisco είναι _γάτες_ ...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σε κλειστό δοκιμαστικό δίκτυο με 1 routing-test 2.9.26 και άλλα 3 μηχανήματα σε 2.9.x, έγινε injected άσχετο subnet και με την απόσυρσή του, έφυγε ακαριαία από τα υπόλοιπα routing tables. Oi timers ήταν 4/12. Για τη δοκιμή ευχαριστώ τους akis-man, andreas και nodas που διέθεσαν τις γνώσεις, τους κόμβους τους και το χρόνο τους.
> 
> Μήπως να ψάξετε για κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να φταίει?


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό...

Η δοκιμή πρέπει να γίνει σε δίκτυο με πολλαπλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.

Όσο για τα κοινά AS είναι αδύνατον να απομονωθούν. Υπάρχουν παρα πολλοί κομβοι που έχουν πάνω από 1 router στην ταράτσα τους. Αν κλείσουν τελείως αυτοί οι κόμβοι ή μείνει μόνο ενας router να λειτουργεί, τότε χαλάει η υπαρχουσα δομή του δικτύου.




> Reset σημαίνει recalculation, αλλαγή routes και τέλος άπειρο Ping pong μέχρι να πάει κάτι στραβά πράγμα που εξομοιώνεται δύσκολα ακόμα και με 40 Virtual Machines…


Υπάρχουν προβλέψεις στο BGP που ακόμη και υπο τέτοιες συνθήκες δουλέυει. Υπάρχει ειδικός timer που δεν επιτρέπει να γίνεται advertisment σε πολύ σύντομα χρονικά διαστήματα.




> Σκεφτείτε το… 1 στα 400 μηχανήματα μπορεί να κάνει αρκετή ζημιά


Όχι ένα αλλά 2-3 μπορεί να την κάνουν. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι οι κόμβοι που κάνουν τη ζημιά *βρίσκονται μέσα στο AS_PATH που βλέπουμε στα κολλημένα routes.*

Άντε βρες τους όμως, όταν το AS_PATH στα κολλημένα routes είναι σαρανταποδαρούσα.




> Υπάρχει ένα θέμα και με την quagga αλλά και με το MT… CPU utilization …


Μόλις το δοκίμασα σε quagga. 

Κάνω soft reset το BGP για να ξαναυπολογίσει τα routes:


```
lynx.acinonyx.awmn# clear ip bgp *
```

Με top -d 0.5 (ανανέωση κάθε 500ms):



```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
 **** quagga      9   0  3780 3436 1728 S 13.5  1.8  24:09.58 bgpd
```

13.5% είναι το maximum που πέτυχα για διάρκεια γύρω στο 1-2 second.

Το μηχάνημα είναι pentium III στο γιγάκυκλο.

Η quagga δε χτυπάει 100% σε καμία περίπτωση.




> Λέω ίσως… το μηχάνημα να είναι τόσο απασχολημένο για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα στον υπολογισμό 400 route και τον συνδυασμό τους που να μπλοκάρει-κολλάει το σύμπαν περισσότερο από τα 1/3 με αποτέλεσμα να νομίζει ότι έχει κολλήσει το σύμπαν… άρα νομίζω ότι έπεσαν τα λινκ άρα disconnect – reconnect και recalculation


Αν σταματάει να ελέγχει τους timers όση ώρα υπολογίζει τα routes, τότε έχουμε να κάνουμε με προγραμματιστή-μακαρονά!

Btw, το BGP με τον Alexandro είχε να κάνει 7 ώρες reset πριν το κάνω εγώ - ενώ χτες έκανε κάθε 20 λεπτά. Αλλαξες τίποτα Σπύρο;

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανείς γιατί οι CISCO δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο ποντίκι;
> 
> 
> γιατί?


Αυτή την ερώτηση από συγκεκριμένο άτομο φοβόμουν κατα βάθος ... !! Τα ποντίκια της Apple τουλάχιστο ξέρουμε γιατί έχουν μόνο ένα κουμπί;

----------


## spirosco

Περα απο το hold timer που αλλαχθηκε προχθες σε 90 απο τη μερια του Αλεξ, δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Billgout

Σπύρο,
- αν δεν μπορεί να κρατηθεί ένα topic στο θέμα του δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα. Τα αγγούρια με τις ντομάτες δεν τα μπέρδεψα εγώ - κερδίζεις όμως το βραβείο " Μεσογειακές Σαλάτες Goody's"  ::  (δεν πιστεύω να παρεξηγηθείς)

- χρειάστηκαν 18 σελίδες και άπειρη π@π@ρολογία άπο όλους μας, για να δώσεις ένα πλαίσιο για το πως πρέπει να γίνουν οι δοκιμές. Να 'μαι καλά τότε.  ::  

Σε περιμένουμε με χαρά - μετά το μπανιο - να συμμετέχεις στη δοκιμή που πρότεινες. Να βρούμε λύση.
Και μετά ασχολούμαστε όλοι μαζί με το balancing σε proxy, το οποίο θα είναι το επόμενο μου project και θα χρειαστώ την εμπειρία σου.

Λοιπόν μέσα?

Στο σχόλιο για τα cisco και τις γάτες. Ποιος είναι πιό γάτα, αυτός που οδηγεί το αυτοκίνητο ή αυτός που το φτιάχνει και το οδηγεί? Τα cisco είναι πολύ καλά, αλλά εγω δεν είμαι κονόμας όσο νομίζετε.

----------


## Billgout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Γιατί δε χρειαζόταν ποτέ να κάνουν δεξί click στο tab της εφαρμογής για να την κλείσουν που είχε κολλήσει  ::  

Παρεπιμπόντως το mighty mouse το καινούργιο, έχει θεωριτικά 2 κουμπιά - για να μπορεί να κάνει τα παραπάνω μια και μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει να τρέξει winblows  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Θα την ειχαμε γλυτωσει τη @α@αρολογια αν συνενοουμασταν πρωτα. 
Δε βαριεσαι, γεμισαμε λιγο πιο πικαντικα (με τις σαλατες μας) τη μερα στο γραφειο
και ψυχαγωγησαμε τον λαο  :: 

Στη προηγουμενη δοκιμη ειχαμε χρησιμοποιησει τους κομβους panozZz<=>xtreme<=>altec<=>alexb<=>spirosco<=>tenorism.

Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να εμπαιναν και οι acinonyx<=>special<=>billgout.
Δεν γνωριζω ομως τι εκδοση εχει ο special...δεν ξερω καν αν ειναι "clean".

Ας το ελεγξει ενας απο τους δυο γειτονες για να δουμε αν μπορουμε να συμπεριλαβουμε κι αυτο το path.

Λογω του scaling σε αυτο το εγχειρημα θα πρεπει να κανονισουμε ενα βραδακι που να εχουμε ολοι 1-2 ωρες το πολυ διαθεσιμες.
Εγω μπορω να συμμετεχω σιγουρα απο την ερχομενη βδομαδα.
Εννοειται επισης πως το voip conference ειναι must αν θελουμε να κανουμε ευκολη τη ζωη μας.

----------


## Billgout

Ο special έχει 2.8.28 και είναι "clean" αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εχθές το link special-billgout ήταν κάτω από τη μεριά του special, και ότι πρέπει να ξανασηκωθεί το acinonyx-special.

Αν παίξουν αυτά εγώ είμαι μέσα, και ειδικά από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είμαι και λίγο πιό χαλαρός.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η quagga δε χτυπάει 100% σε καμία περίπτωση.


Τελικά το cpu load ήταν από το heavy logging του κάθε transaction … σχετικά λογικό…
Πάσχιζε το κακόμοιρο…να προλάβει τα bgp transactions-actions

Τώρα πάλι μακαρονά…. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε αλλά δεν μου κάνει σωστό να κάνει reset επειδή έχει λίγο παραπάνω load και 1/3… σίγουρα κάτι συμβαίνει…

Τα procedure Σπύρο μου ακούγονται καλά.. και είναι πιο realistic από το να στήσει κάποιος 40 VM … ίσως έτσι να βρεθεί ένα έστω που κάτι στέλνει λάθος ακόμα και από παράγοντες που δεν έχουμε υπολογίσει… 
Παντως νομίζω μόνο με μελέτη των debug logs θα καταλάβουμε τι ακριβώς πάει στραβά…ΑΝ υπάρχει τόσο αναλυτικό debug log στα stable version όσο στο routing test…

----------


## special

> Θα την ειχαμε γλυτωσει τη @α@αρολογια αν συνενοουμασταν πρωτα. 
> Δε βαριεσαι, γεμισαμε λιγο πιο πικαντικα (με τις σαλατες μας) τη μερα στο γραφειο
> και ψυχαγωγησαμε τον λαο 
> 
> Στη προηγουμενη δοκιμη ειχαμε χρησιμοποιησει τους κομβους panozZz<=>xtreme<=>altec<=>alexb<=>spirosco<=>tenorism.
> 
> Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να εμπαιναν και οι acinonyx<=>special<=>billgout.
> Δεν γνωριζω ομως τι εκδοση εχει ο special...δεν ξερω καν αν ειναι "clean".
> 
> ...


Αν και δεν εχω και πολυ χρονο πια ειμαι προθυμος να βοηθησω σαν κομβος αλλα και εγω στην δοκιμη.Το μικροτικ ειναι κανονικα αγορασμενο και ελπιζω να κανουμε κατι μεχρι το σεπτεμβριο που τελειωνει και να μην μεινουμε στην οργανωση μονο.Αυτην την στιγμη εχω 2.8.28 και ειναι απο φρεσκο reset το μκ και αναβαθμιση μηχανηματος.Το λινκ με acinonyx δεν υπαρχει πια μια αλλα το πιατο ειναι στραμενο ακομα εκει με feeder-καλωδιο μονο την cm9 βαζω και ειμαστε ετοιμοι.Θερμη παρακληση να κανονισουμε και οχι να κανουμε κατι τελευταια στιγμη.Α και το λινκ με billgout παιζει κανονικα λογο pigtail  ::  ε ξερετε εχω μια αδυναμια στα pigtail καθε φορα που σκαλιζω router.

----------


## spirosco

Οκ παιδες, ας πουμε γενικα για την ερχομενη Τριτη το βραδακι κι αν χρειαστει εχουμε το περιθωριο να το αλλαξουμε.

Ευχαριστουμε Σωτηρη. Εφοσον δεν υπαρχει το acinonyx-special δεν πειραζει, μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τους κομβους που ειχαμε στη προηγουμενη δοκιμη.
Αν αλλαξει ομως κατι τοτε απλα ενημερωστε εδω για να γνωριζουμε ολοι τι γινετε.

Βασιλη (aci) η βοηθεια σου θα ειναι χρησιμη αφου εχεις ηδη link με τον Αλεξ.

Το πλανο ειναι να κατεβουν ολα τα links των συγκεκριμενων κομβων για καμμια ωρα
και να μεινει ενας κυκλος μονο απο τους συμμετεχοντες κομβους.

----------


## Billgout

Αν μπορεί ν' ανέβει και από τη μεριά του Βασίλη (εφ' όσον υπάρχει iface προς εκείνη την πλευρά) το link έστω και για εκείνη τη μέρα θα ήταν καλό.

Anyway, let us know.

----------


## special

Ωραια τριτη λοιπον θα κανονισω να ειμαι free.Το πιατο ειναι γυρισμενο προς την μερια του aci οποτε εαν χρειαστει το βαζω να εκπεμπει μηπως ενδιαφερεται καποιος να μπει απο εκει μερια σε αυτο το routing test.

----------


## spirosco

Σωτηρη αν ανεβασετε το link τοτε κανε και τον κοπο και κανε ενα upgrade σε 2.9.26 routing-test.

Σημερα εγινε upgrade και στον PanoZZZ σε 2.9.26 r-t. Aν παρατηρησουν κατι οι γειτονες του ας ενημερωσουν εδω.

----------


## jungle traveller

ασχετο αλλα σε μενα βγαζει αυτο

C:\Documents and Settings\awmn>tracert 10.94.1.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.94.1.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.47.140.129
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-epsilon.jungletraveller.awmn [10.47.140.6]
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.47.139.6
4 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-corleone.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.41]
5 5 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.19.150.38
6 4 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.19.154.14
7 4 ms 5 ms 3 ms gw-jchr.rf.awmn [10.14.148.226]
8 17 ms 25 ms 8 ms noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr [213.5.161.31]
9 26 ms 17 ms 26 ms 10.19.143.130
10 8 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
14 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
15 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
16 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
17 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

----------


## m0rales

Tracing route to 10.94.1.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.m0rales.awmn [10.31.181.1]
2 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-m0rales.ee.awmn [10.31.176.82]
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.63.105
4 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.23.138
5 3 ms 5 ms 4 ms 10.2.23.3
6 3 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-vigor.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.137]
7 4 ms 4 ms 5 ms gw-av.afanas.awmn [10.48.223.134]
8 17 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-av.machine22.awmn [10.14.146.10]
9 4 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-machine22.nettraptor.awmn [10.14.146.4]
10 9 ms 28 ms 30 ms gw-nvak.trendy.awmn [10.14.145.244]
* 11 8 ms 39 ms 19 ms noname-213.5.161.31.acn.gr* [213.5.161.31]
12 * * 14 ms 10.19.143.130
13 10 ms 31 ms 8 ms nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.

----------


## sv1bds

tracert -h 20 -d 10.2.13.131



Tracing route to 10.2.13.131 over a maximum of 20 hops



1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 10.26.127.157 

2 10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 10.2.83.130 

3 <10 ms 10 ms <10 ms 10.26.122.233 

4 <10 ms 10 ms <10 ms 10.26.122.6 

5 <10 ms 10 ms <10 ms 10.26.122.166 

6 11 ms <10 ms 10 ms 10.35.161.234 

7 30 ms 30 ms 10 ms 10.14.145.166 

8 10 ms 10 ms 20 ms 213.5.161.31 

9 <10 ms 40 ms 10 ms 10.19.143.130 

10 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.19.141.162 

11 10 ms 10 ms 20 ms 10.47.135.233 

12 10 ms 20 ms 10 ms 10.47.136.1 

13 60 ms * 20 ms 10.14.145.106 

14 10 ms 30 ms 20 ms 213.5.161.31 

15 20 ms 30 ms 20 ms 10.19.143.130 

16 30 ms 20 ms 51 ms 10.19.141.162 

17 40 ms 20 ms 30 ms 10.47.135.233 

18 81 ms 60 ms 20 ms 10.47.136.1 

19 10 ms 30 ms * 10.14.145.106 

20 50 ms 50 ms 40 ms 213.5.161.31 



Trace complete.

----------


## special

> Σωτηρη αν ανεβασετε το link τοτε κανε και τον κοπο και κανε ενα upgrade σε 2.9.26 routing-test.
> 
> Σημερα εγινε upgrade και στον PanoZZZ σε 2.9.26 r-t. Aν παρατηρησουν κατι οι γειτονες του ας ενημερωσουν εδω.


ΟΚ σπυρο,σημερα η αυριο θα ανεβασω το router σε 2.9.26 με routing test.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν μπορεί ν' ανέβει και από τη μεριά του Βασίλη (εφ' όσον υπάρχει iface προς εκείνη την πλευρά) το link έστω και για εκείνη τη μέρα θα ήταν καλό.
> 
> Anyway, let us know.


Άνετα,  :: 

Θα το σηκώσουμε με τον special την Τρίτη για τη δοκιμή.

Σωτήρη, θα χρειαστεί να αλλαξεις το remote-AS μου από 1979 σε 8580 στο BGP.

----------


## special

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billgout
> 
> Αν μπορεί ν' ανέβει και από τη μεριά του Βασίλη (εφ' όσον υπάρχει iface προς εκείνη την πλευρά) το link έστω και για εκείνη τη μέρα θα ήταν καλό.
> 
> Anyway, let us know.
> 
> 
> Άνετα, 
> 
> ...


ok να το ανεβασουμε απο δευτερα να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι παιζει μην κολησουμε τιποτα την τριτη και χασουμε χρονο εκει.Στειλε μου pm με καναλι και ip και τα λεμε δευτερα.

----------


## Billgout

Να κανονίσουμε και μια ωρίτσα για την Τρίτη?

Μην είναι πολύ αργά. Προτείνω κατα τις 7.

----------


## Vigor

Άντε με το καλό. Περιμένουμε με αγωνία τα αποτελέσματα.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ok απο εμενα για 7.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ορέ πανηγύρι… μια στιγμή να πιάσω μια καρέκλα και να φορέσω το κράνος…  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22401

----------


## special

ok 7.Εχει γινει κατι με την επικοινωνια πως θα μιλαμε?Στον κομβο μου τρεχει teamspeak server σαν εσχατη λυση

----------


## Billgout

Any news?
Να περιμένουμε ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά;

Θα κάνουμε τίποτα ή να παω για κάνα μπάσκετ;

----------


## Billgout

Πλην των acinonyx, special και της φάτσας μου κανένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον, δεν εκδηλώθηκε. Επίσης ούτε καμία ενημέρωση.

Η δέσμευση ήταν για της 7.

----------


## special

Εγω την κανω.Εαν χρειαστειτε τιποτα σφυριχτε,βαρεθηκα αλλα εχω κιαλλες δουλειες δυστηχως.

----------


## Billgout

Καλά.

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε.

Είχαμε όλοι την καλή διάθεση. Και προπάντως σεβαστήκαμε τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## spirosco

Συγνωμη παιδες αλλα επρεπε να ετοιμασω μια εκτακτη εργασια για τη δουλεια, και δεν σηκωσα κεφαλι.
Τωρα θυμηθηκα το σημερινο τεστ  ::

----------


## special

παιδια θα κανονισουμε κατι παλι η μετα της διακοπες?

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω περάσει μερικά αθώα routes στο BGP. Μην ανησυχήσετε!

----------


## manoskol

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
όλα μαζι ...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

@ acinonyx 

Στα pm που σου έστειλα το path για 10.94.50.00 (πρώτο pm) κάνει κάποιες λούπες και *δεν* αναφέρει "Community: 129695754".

Τ΄άλλα δύο που οδεύουν σχετικά ομαλά αναφέρουν "Community: 129695754".

Δες μήπως αυτό σου πεί κάτι σχετικό με το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Προώθησα μερικά prefixes στο δίκτυο για να δουμε αν υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλημα με το routing του mikrotik.

Συγκεκριμένα:

Όσοι έχουν προβληματική έκδοση mikrotik θα φαντασματοποιήσουν routes[/*:m:26ea5]Όσοι δεν έχουν βάλει φίλτρα για το prefixlen ίσως δουν μία μεγάλη αυξηση των routes.[/*:m:26ea5]

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η δοκιμή δεν θα έχει καμία επίπτωση στην λειτουργία του δικτύου.

----------


## alasondro

Τι routes; Πως θα τα αναγνωρίσουμε;

Ειναι αυτά τα 10.94.xxx.0/24 που βλέπω;

----------


## manoskol

> φαντασματοποιήσουν.


  ::  

Υ.Γ Το νού σας ,την quagga σας και το νουνου σας  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, τα κλασικα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Επίσης να πω ότι έγινε prepend η τρέχουσα ημερομηνία ώστε να μπορούμε εύκολα να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα επιβιώσουν τα injected routes στο δίκτυο.

----------


## ysam

1702

----------


## acoul

φως στο τούνελ

----------


## vmanolis

> Προώθησα μερικά prefixes στο δίκτυο για να δουμε αν υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλημα με το routing του mikrotik.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα:
> 
> Όσοι έχουν προβληματική έκδοση mikrotik θα φαντασματοποιήσουν routes[/*:m:45099]Όσοι δεν έχουν βάλει φίλτρα για το prefixlen ίσως δουν μία μεγάλη αυξηση των routes.[/*:m:45099]
> 
> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η δοκιμή δεν θα έχει καμία επίπτωση στην λειτουργία του δικτύου.


Μήπως έχει να κάνει με αυτό που αντιμετωπίζω τώρα;


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn [10.80.194.154]
  3     1 ms    10 ms     1 ms  gw-mathoulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  4    18 ms    14 ms     1 ms  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     4 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
  6     8 ms     8 ms     4 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  8     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

----------


## costas43gr

> Προώθησα μερικά prefixes στο δίκτυο για να δουμε αν υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλημα με το routing του mikrotik.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα:
> 
> Όσοι έχουν προβληματική έκδοση mikrotik θα φαντασματοποιήσουν routes[/*:m:d2228]Όσοι δεν έχουν βάλει φίλτρα για το prefixlen ίσως δουν μία μεγάλη αυξηση των routes.[/*:m:d2228]
> 
> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η δοκιμή δεν θα έχει καμία επίπτωση στην λειτουργία του δικτύου.


Αυτα που εχουμε βαλει στο bgpd.conf ειναι ενταξει, ή χρειαζετε και κατι αλλο, μιας και υπαρχει αυξηση στα routes  ::  



```
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
```

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*

και 

neighbor 10.ip.ip.ip filter-list maxaslength out

σε κάθε γείτονα.
Βασικά πέρνα από το routing.awmn

----------


## stafan

> Αυτα που εχουμε βαλει στο bgpd.conf ειναι ενταξει, ή χρειαζετε και κατι αλλο, μιας και υπαρχει αυξηση στα routes  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
> ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
> ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
> ```


Πρόσθεσε και σε κάθε γείτονα το



> neighbor Χ.Χ.Χ.Χ filter-list maxaslength out


όπου για το maxaslength:



> ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
> ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*

----------


## costas43gr

Age μεσα ειμαι thunder # 4266  :: 

edit : στο routers.awmn

----------


## costas43gr

```
neighbor χ.χ.χ.χ soft-reconfiguration inbound
```

Αυτο δεν το εχω, τι κανει ?

----------


## MAuVE

Βασίλη για βόηθα με να καταλάβω τον μηχανισμό.

Στο παρακάτω trace εμφανίζεται σαν αφετηρία του φαντάσματος 10.94.12.0 ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου. 

α) Αυτό έχει σχέσει με το ότι εσύ που εξαπέλυσες τα φαντάσματα έχεις λινκ με τον Αλέξανδρο ;

β) Το φάντασμα μπορεί να συντηρείται από κάποιον ενδιάμεσο κόμβο.
Πως μπορούμε να τον εντοπίσουμε ;

Σπύρο (spirosco) για δες εσύ λαμβάνεις το φάντασμα. 
Αν όχι, τότε κάπου μεταξύ ysam2, ayis, limah και fightclub πρέπει να ψάξουμε.

_Tracing the route to 10.94.12.0

1 10.2.8.157 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 gw-fightclub.b52.awmn (10.42.52.201) [AS 7091] 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
3 gw-b52.limah.awmn (10.42.44.129) [AS 616] 8 msec 8 msec 8 msec
4 qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225) [AS 2804] 8 msec 12 msec 40 msec
5 ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25) [AS 2801] 32 msec 16 msec 16 msec
6 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) [AS 45] 40 msec 12 msec 16 msec
7 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) [AS 45] !N !N !N_

----------


## ysam

Νίκο αυτό σωστό είναι.. Από εκεί έρχονται τα routes.

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο αυτό σωστό είναι.. Από εκεί έρχονται τα routes.


Από τον Αλέξανδρο ;

Πιστεύω ότι ο Σπύρος θα πρέπει να του έχει περάσει quagga.

Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση πως εξηγείται ;

----------


## spirosco

Δειτε αυτο να γελασετε: http://www.spirosco.awmn/?id=node_bgp_prefixes

Υποψιν, δεν χρησιμοποιω maxaslength filter.

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια μισο λέπτο δεν ειναι ακιβώς ετσι
ο Αλέξανδρος εχει quagga, το οτι έχει κάποιος quagga δεν σημαινει
οτι γλιτωσες, 
Εστω και ενα mikrotik routing να υπάρχει στο δικτυο δημιουργεί πρόβλημα
σε αυτην την περιπτωση καθώς συνεχιζει να διαφημιζει αυτα τα routes
που ενω ο Βασίλης τα εκανε μεν inject στο routing table όταν 
τα απέσυρε αυτα τα mikrotik δεν πήραν χαμπαρι, με αποτελεσμα 
κάποιο μπρικι γείτονας του alex να στέλνει τα φαντάσματα.....
Για καλυτερο debugging μπειτε στο http://www.routing.awmn
επιλεξτε παρακαλουθηση --> BGP-> δώστε ip router/read pass quagga bgpd
και μετα πατηστε την εντολη και μετα το αποτελεσμα θα σας εμφανισει αυτο που θέλετε (εφοσον απο τον router επιτρεπετε το telnet στην πόρτα 2605)

Tώρα συγκεκριμένα για τον alex-45 οπως φένεται απο την σελίδα 
(δίνοντας 10.34.61.233/awmn) δεν φαίνεται να εχει as-filter list

Τελικά στο tutorial του b52 πρεπει να το διορθώσετε αυτο καθώς
οι πιο πολοι αυτο διαβάζουν και δεν υπάρχει αναφορα εκει μεσα 
για αυτο ότι και να λέμε δεξια αριστερα......
Πιο πολλα μπορειτε να διαβάσετε και στο http://www.routing.awmn

http://www.routing.awmn/?50:10&cp=EXAMPLES&fp=bgpd.conf

 ::

----------


## ysam

όχι από αυτόν αλλά από το peer του τον 
8580

που παρεμπιπτόντως συντηρεί ακόμα πολλά prefixes...  ::   ::   :: 

από το 1.0/24 μέχρι το 69.0/24..

Μάντεψε αυτό το 8580 τι είναι...  :: 

πχ.. εγώ παίρνω αυτό.. ποιος είναι μέσα εκεί δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω..


45,8580,25,2,2007

----------


## manoskol

> Δειτε αυτο να γελασετε: http://www.spirosco.awmn/?id=node_bgp_prefixes
> 
> Υποψιν, δεν χρησιμοποιω maxaslength filter.


Δεν εμφανιζονται ολα Σπύρο....  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ο firefox crasharei. Δες την με ΙΕ.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
> ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
> 
> και 
> 
> neighbor 10.ip.ip.ip filter-list maxaslength out
> 
> σε κάθε γείτονα.
> Βασικά πέρνα από το routing.awmn


Παρεμπιπτόντως τα παραπάνω τα πέρασα με κονσόλα στο καινούργιο ταρατσοpc που δοκιμάζω. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελέγξω αν είναι πράγματι περασμένα όλα, αν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος κτλ, γενικά να δω το bgpd.conf μου? Έκανα write μετά αλλά δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος.

----------


## manoskol

> Επίσης να πω ότι έγινε prepend η τρέχουσα ημερομηνία ώστε να μπορούμε εύκολα να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα επιβιώσουν τα injected routes στο δίκτυο.





> όχι από αυτόν αλλά από το peer του τον 
> 8580
> 
> που παρεμπιπτόντως συντηρεί ακόμα πολλά prefixes...   
> 
> από το 1.0/24 μέχρι το 69.0/24..
> 
> Μάντεψε αυτό το 8580 τι είναι... 
> 
> ...



Χαχα εχει κανει ο Βασίλης prepend το 8580 25 2 2007 i
αφου σας το εγραψε ετσι για να το θυμαστε.....  :: 

Και επειδη μας διαβάζουν και αλλοι ....μπειτε στο 
http://www.routing.awmn ακολουθειστε τις παραπάνω οδηγιές 
με 10.2.93.2 και read pass awmn θα δείτε πως στον δικό μου router
όπως και σε κάθε router του 8580 δεν υπάρχουν αυτα τα c-class...
εφυγαν μολις τα αποσυρε ο Acinonyx...ετσι οπως επρεπε να γινει σε 
όλο το δικτυο αν ειχαν ολοι quagga (και σωστα ρυθμισμένη)....

----------


## ysam

Το 8580 δεν είναι ακριβώς prepend.. τα πίσω από αυτό τα ξέρω.. το 8580 όμως δεν ξέρω τι έχει μέσα.. 

Μας παρακολουθείς?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Παρεμπιπτόντως τα παραπάνω τα πέρασα με κονσόλα στο καινούργιο ταρατσοpc που δοκιμάζω. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελέγξω αν είναι πράγματι περασμένα όλα, αν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος κτλ, γενικά να δω το bgpd.conf μου? Έκανα write μετά αλλά δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος.


εκεί που ήσουνα και τα πέρναγες... (telnet router 2605)

οπουδήποτε απο τη στιγμή που έκανες enable και μετά....

show running-config 

...  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Το 8580 δεν είναι ακριβώς prepend.. τα πίσω από αυτό τα ξέρω.. το 8580 όμως δεν ξέρω τι έχει μέσα.. 
> 
> Μας παρακολουθείς?


Κανε ενα show ip bgp δες ποια δικτυα ανακοινωνονται ..10.2.... κατι
μπες στο wind βρες τους κομβους κανε telnet στους routers και τους βρικες
Μπορεις να δεις και ποιοι ειναι απο δω 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24871

Εσυ παρακολουθεις καθόλου ?  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως τα παραπάνω τα πέρασα με κονσόλα στο καινούργιο ταρατσοpc που δοκιμάζω. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελέγξω αν είναι πράγματι περασμένα όλα, αν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος κτλ, γενικά να δω το bgpd.conf μου? Έκανα write μετά αλλά δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος.
> 
> 
> εκεί που ήσουνα και τα πέρναγες... (telnet router 2605)
> 
> οπουδήποτε απο τη στιγμή που έκανες enable και μετά....
> 
> ...


Ωραία, αν έχω κάποιες γραμμές διπλές και τριπλές πειράζει?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Πως κρατάμε μόνο μια? (κοινώς πως κάνουμε edit?)
(Σε κάποιο post το έχω δει αλλά δεν το βρήκα εύκαιρο)

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν κοιτάς μόνο μια νομίζω... <edit: χαχαχαχααχ κρατάς είπες!!  ::   :: >

απλά αν θες να την ξηλώσεις, την γράφεις όπως είναι με ένα no μπροστά... πχ


```
no network xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/xx
```

και εξαφανίζεται... επιθεωρείς με show running-config και σώζεις με write..  :: 

edit2 :Stick Out Tongue: s. ανάλογα που είναι μάλλον θα χρειάζεται πρώτα configure terminal και router bgp XXX πριν κάνεις no μπλα.μπλα... απο εκεί που το πέρασες θέλει ε...

edit3: πάτα ρε και κάνα tab και κανα ? μέσα στο telnet!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stafan

> Και επειδη μας διαβάζουν και αλλοι ....μπειτε στο 
> http://www.routing.awmn ακολουθειστε τις παραπάνω οδηγιές 
> με 10.2.93.2 και read pass awmn θα δείτε πως στον δικό μου router
> όπως και σε κάθε router του 8580 δεν υπάρχουν αυτα τα c-class...
> εφυγαν μολις τα αποσυρε ο Acinonyx...ετσι οπως επρεπε να γινει σε 
> όλο το δικτυο αν ειχαν ολοι quagga (και σωστα ρυθμισμένη)....


Μάνο, στην 0.98.5 σίγουρα παίζει η maxaslength; Γιατί δοκίμασα να την εφαρμόσω και στα εισερχόμενα bgp updates και δεν έκοψε τα injected του aci..  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το 8580 δεν είναι ακριβώς prepend.. τα πίσω από αυτό τα ξέρω.. το 8580 όμως δεν ξέρω τι έχει μέσα.. 
> 
> Μας παρακολουθείς?


Γιατί εγώ ξέρω τί έχει μέσα το 2801;  :: 

Το έπιασες το υπονοούμενο;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Και επειδη μας διαβάζουν και αλλοι ....μπειτε στο 
> http://www.routing.awmn ακολουθειστε τις παραπάνω οδηγιές 
> με 10.2.93.2 και read pass awmn θα δείτε πως στον δικό μου router
> όπως και σε κάθε router του 8580 δεν υπάρχουν αυτα τα c-class...
> εφυγαν μολις τα αποσυρε ο Acinonyx...ετσι οπως επρεπε να γινει σε 
> όλο το δικτυο αν ειχαν ολοι quagga (και σωστα ρυθμισμένη)....
> 
> ...


Σταμάτη, το maxaslength δεν αντιμετωπίζει τα routes φαντάσματα. 
Αντιμετωπίζει περιπτώσεις που τα routes φαντάσματα αποκτήσουν ένα AS PATH με μήκος μεγαλύτερο από 500 octets (250 ASes). 

Δυστυχώς ο μόνος τρόπος να αντιμετωπίσουμε αυτή τη δυσλειτουργία των mikrotik είναι να τα πετάξουμε τελείως από το routing ή να τους βάλουμε quagga.

----------


## geomanous

Εγω παιζω με quagga 0.98.6 με ολο το configuration οπως "πρεπει" συμφωνα με το http://www.routing.awmn, αλλα και παλι βλεπω τα routes 10.94.xxx.0/24 να ερχονται.

Τι σημαινει αυτο? Οτι κανω κατι λαθος εγω, η οτι κανει λαθος filtering αυτος που μου τα προωθει???

----------


## JollyRoger

αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, μάλλον οτι υπάρχουν ακόμη routers που διατηρούν ανύπαρκτα routes.... σαν να υπάρχουν σε όλους μου φαίνεται.... 
λογικά μας ενδιαφέρει απο πού έρχονται...  ::

----------


## manoskol

αυτο σημαίνει απλά οτι υπάρχουν mt routing στο δικτυο που σου διαφημιζουν 
routes που δεν υπάρχουν...... και που θα πρεπε να μην διαφημιζουν

----------


## Ernest0x

Η παρακάτω γραμμή είναι *ΛΑΘΟΣ*:


```
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
```

Της λείπει ένα κενό στην αρχή και εντός της παρένθεσης. Δηλαδή η *ΣΩΣΤΗ* γραμμή είναι:


```
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
```

Επίσης, νομίζω πως ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα (drop των peers) έχουμε όταν το length είναι >256. Άρα το 250 μπορεί να γίνει 257. Βέβαια, και μικρότερες τιμές να μπουν πάλι θα έχουμε αποτέλεσμα χωρίς να κόβονται και σωστά paths, αφού δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε path lengths μεγαλύτερα από κάποια λογική τιμή (π.χ. 30). Μονάχα που με μικρότερες τιμές γίνεται πιο δύσκολος ο εντοπισμός του προβλήματος (μπορεί να νομίζουμε ότι όλα είναι ok, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα κόβονται αρκετά "μακρυνάρια").

Αυτό που μου προκαλεί εντύπωση είναι το εξής:

Ως regexp, το {n} κάνει match αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ακριβώς n φορές στην γραμμή. Που σημαίνει πως αν σε μια γραμμή υπάρχουν m > n επαναλήψεις αυτού στο οποίο αναφέρεται το {n}, δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται match η γραμμή. Γι' αυτήν την περίπτωση υπάρχει το {n,} που κάνει match n ή περισσότερες επαναλήψεις. Όμως, από δοκιμές που έχω κάνει στο regexp της quagga, είτε {n} χρησιμοποιήσεις είτε {n,} παίρνεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό είτε είναι κάποιο bug αυτό είτε κάτι δεν έχω κατανοήσει σωστά εγώ. Αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα περί αυτού ας ποστάρει.

----------


## manoskol

> Η παρακάτω γραμμή είναι *ΛΑΘΟΣ*:
> 
> 
> ```
> ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
> ```
> 
> Της λείπει ένα κενό στην αρχή και εντός της παρένθεσης. Δηλαδή η *ΣΩΣΤΗ* γραμμή είναι:
> 
> ...


εχεις δικιο και στους δικους μας routers ετσι ειναι 

αλλα στο
http://www.routing.awmn/?50:10&cp=EXAMPLES&fp=bgpd.conf
θέλει διώρθωση.... αχ ρε moji !  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εγω βλεπω μια και μοναδικη λυση τελικα, ας πεταξουμε απο το dc++ και απο παντου ολα μικροτικια και ολα τα λινουξοειδες που δεν χρειαζοντε και ας καρατησουμε κατι που να μπορει να λειτουργησει και να μπορει να ζητηθει βοηθεια απο οποιους να βοηθησουν οσους δεν τα καταφερνουν.
Θες μικροτικ, βαλτο αλλα ειναι αυτο και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ρυθμιστει ετσι...
Θες Linux ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπει αυτο και να ρυθμιστει ετσι....
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι για να περναει η ωρα, εφοσον στηνοντε κομβοι του φιλου του φιλου του γνωστου......για να κατεβαζεις ποιο γρηγορα και αλλα τετοια...που με δυο κλικ εισαι ετοιμος.
Ετσι εχει γινει ας το καταλαβουμε, γιατι ο τροχος βρεθηκε πριν χρονια.
Δεν λεμε να μην υπαρχει πειραματισμος αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο.
Αλλο στηνω κατι να γινω κομβος και αν δημιουργω προβληματα αν δεν ξερω, κι αλλο να πειραματιζομε με routing και αλλα αλλα και λειτουργικα για βελτιωση του δικτυου και των γνωσεων.

Εδω μολις διωρθωσα το bgpd.conf και παλι λαθος ειναι γιατι ελειπε ενα κενο...(Δεν ξερω απο routing, προσπαθω να καταλαβω και να μαθω στο μεγαλο σχολειο..  ::  )

----------


## manoskol

οταν μπορεσεις και ελεγχεις ποιος θα μοιραζει τι στο dc ή σε οτι αλλο
θυμισε μου να σε κάνουμε πρωθυπουργο!  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> οταν μπορεσεις και ελεγχεις ποιος θα μοιραζει τι στο dc ή σε οτι αλλο
> θυμισε μου να σε κάνουμε πρωθυπουργο!


Και οταν καταληξουμε σε ποια βερσιον μικροτικ και λινουχ θα παιζει η δρομολογιση και ποια γκουαγκα θα βαλουμε, πες μου να σου κρατησω μια θεση για γραμματεα......(ή ταμια αν θες)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> οταν μπορεσεις και ελεγχεις ποιος θα μοιραζει τι στο dc ή σε οτι αλλο
> θυμισε μου να σε κάνουμε πρωθυπουργο!  
> 
> 
> Και οταν καταληξουμε σε ποια βερσιον μικροτικ και λινουχ θα παιζει η δρομολογιση και ποια γκουαγκα θα βαλουμε, πες μου να σου κρατησω μια θεση για γραμματεα......(ή ταμια αν θες)


Ρε Κωστα δε πας αυριο εκει πανω alex 23 ysam δε ξερω και γω ποιοι ειναι να τους τα φτιαξεις εδω στα Νοτια τα εχεις κανει και δουλευουν ρολοι  ::   ::   ::   ::  .Δεν εχουμε φαντασματακια μονο κατι Trolls...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά το final test drive θα γίνει στην έκθεση...  ::

----------


## commando

> Καλά το final test drive θα γίνει στην έκθεση...


Νοτιοι στον Αερα νοτιοι στο Βουνο κολαση κανουμε τη μερα και τη νυχτα πανικο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αυτό που μου προκαλεί εντύπωση είναι το εξής:
> 
> Ως regexp, το {n} κάνει match αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ακριβώς n φορές στην γραμμή. Που σημαίνει πως αν σε μια γραμμή υπάρχουν m > n επαναλήψεις αυτού στο οποίο αναφέρεται το {n}, δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται match η γραμμή. Γι' αυτήν την περίπτωση υπάρχει το {n,} που κάνει match n ή περισσότερες επαναλήψεις. Όμως, από δοκιμές που έχω κάνει στο regexp της quagga, είτε {n} χρησιμοποιήσεις είτε {n,} παίρνεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό είτε είναι κάποιο bug αυτό είτε κάτι δεν έχω κατανοήσει σωστά εγώ. Αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα περί αυτού ας ποστάρει.


Κάνει match οποιοδήποτε AS PATH βρει με ακριβως 250 AS απο το τέλος της γραμμής.

Αυτό που κάνει match ακριβως 250 από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος της γραμμής είναι το παρακάτω:



```
^[0-9]+( [0-9]+){249}$
```

----------


## ysam

Ναι ρε παιδιά ελάτε να μας δείξετε πως γίνεται.. Εμείς εδώ δεν ξέρουμε που παν τα τέσσερα.. Λυπηθείτε μας.. 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Εμένα πάντως μόλις έβαλα το φίλτρο αυτό για το max length
όλα κατέρευσαν.Οι routers μου δεν μιλούσαν μεταξύ τους....

----------


## manoskol

Πως το κατάφερες αυτο  ::   :: 

Ποσταρε τα config....

----------


## MAuVE

> Εμείς εδώ δεν ξέρουμε που παν τα τέσσερα..


Ξέρετε, δεν ξέρετε, δώρον - άδωρον. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

Δώστε μέθοδο που να εντοπίζει με σιγουριά τον _"στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια το routing"_  και σε χρόνο μηδέν του/τους έχω κόψει τα paths από τον κόμβο μου.

Αυτό τουλάχιστον ξέρω να το κάνω, όπως το έκανα στο παρελθόν όταν χρειάσθηκε.

----------


## alasondro

```
hostname router
password awmn
enable password mplampla
log syslog
!
router bgp 2922
 bgp router-id 10.27.228.6
 network 10.27.228.0/24
 neighbor 10.27.228.1 remote-as 2922
 neighbor 10.27.228.1 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.27.228.1 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.27.228.1 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.27.228.1 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.27.228.1 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.27.228.1 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.27.228.4 remote-as 2922
 neighbor 10.27.228.4 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.27.228.4 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.27.228.4 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.27.228.4 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.27.228.4 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.27.228.4 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.27.228.5 remote-as 2922
 neighbor 10.27.228.5 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.27.228.5 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.27.228.5 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.27.228.5 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.27.228.5 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.27.228.5 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.27.228.7 remote-as 2922
 neighbor 10.27.228.7 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.27.228.7 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.27.228.7 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.27.228.7 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.27.228.7 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.27.228.7 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.27.228.8 remote-as 2922
 neighbor 10.27.228.8 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.27.228.8 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.27.228.8 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.27.228.8 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.27.228.8 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.27.231.254 remote-as 3755
 neighbor 10.27.231.254 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.27.231.254 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.27.231.254 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.27.231.254 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.27.231.254 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.27.231.254 prefix-list awmn out
!
ip prefix-list awmn seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
```

τώρα το έχω βγαλεί....αυτό είναι το config του ενός router

----------


## manoskol

ειναι λάθος 
σε κάθε γειτονα βάλε πχ:
απο 


```
neighbor 10.27.231.254 prefix-list awmn out
```

σε 



```
neighbor 10.27.231.254 filter-list maxaslength out
```


Τι εχεις full mesh?

----------


## geomanous

Βγαλε αυτα:


```
neighbor χχχ.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ prefix-list awmn out
```

και βαλε απο αυτα:


```
neighbor χχχ.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ filter-list maxaslength out
```

----------


## alasondro

> ειναι λάθος 
> σε κάθε γειτονα βάλε πχ:
> απο 
> 
> 
> ```
> neighbor 10.27.231.254 prefix-list awmn out
> ```
> 
> ...


εννοείς να αντικαταστήσω το πρώτο με το δεύτερο η να προσθέσω και το δεύτερο;
ναι full mesh

----------


## NetTraptor

όπως έπαιζα και διάβαζα... 

http://www.asnumber.networx.ch/

 ::

----------


## manoskol

ναι κοιτα δεν εχει νοημα να φιλτραρεις τα routes στην εξοδο
οταν τα εχεις φιλτραρει ήδη στην εισοδο.... (prefix-list)

Το filter list στο βάζουμε στην εξοδο

Θυμίζω filter και prefix list δεν παιζει προς την ίδια μερια μαζι πχ 
να ειχαμε και τα δυο στο out.....

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Εμείς εδώ δεν ξέρουμε που παν τα τέσσερα..
> 
> 
> Δώστε μέθοδο που να εντοπίζει με σιγουριά τον _"στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια το routing"_  και σε χρόνο μηδέν του/τους έχω κόψει τα paths από τον κόμβο μου.
> 
> Αυτό τουλάχιστον ξέρω να το κάνω, όπως το έκανα στο παρελθόν όταν χρειάσθηκε.


Νίκο είμαι ένας από αυτούς.. Κρατάω ενώ ξέρω ότι το 2.9.40 είναι μεγάλη πατάτα στο bgp, αυτό το version στον wireless router μου για δικούς μου λόγους.

Πρόβλημα δεν δημιουργώ πάντως παρά μόνο σε κάποιους με <2.9.3χ όπου διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα με το pptp και τα ασύμμετρα paths. 

Υπάρχουν κάποιες λύσεις. 

Η με κόβεις, η βάζουν όλοι quagga, η βάζουν 2.9.39 που είναι μία πάρα πολύ καλή έκδοση ΜΤ, η το γυρνάνε όλοι σε κάποια έκδοση Linux, η βάζουν ένα Cisco όπως έχεις και εσύ. 

Διάλεξε.

...και έτσι για να τεκμηριώσω και τους λόγους μου. 

1> Διάβασε σχετικά post του NetTraptor (Έχω και εγώ πληρώσει)
2> Όπως όλοι έτσι και εγώ μπορώ να κάνω ότι θέλω στον router μου, σωστά?
3> Αφού πειραματίζομαι τι να κάνω να σταματήσω να πειραματίζομαι? Πειραματικά δεν είναι όλα?
4> Έχουμε κανένα standard που δεν ακολουθώ? Φιλτράρισμα πάντως δεν κάνω. 
5> Δεν θεωρούσα ΠΟΤΕ πρόβλημα τα ασύμμετρα paths. Η πολιτική που ακολουθεί το κάθε AS είναι δικό του θέμα και δεν μπορείς με τίποτα να το ελέγξεις. Για τον ορισμό του AS διάβασε σχετικά post του ngia στο tutorial και σε κάποια άλλα posts περί κοινού AS. Επιπλέον και λόγο του απίστευτου complexity και των πολλαπλών διαδρομών δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην υπάρχουν ασύμμετρα κάπου στο δίκτυο.

Η λίστα είναι μεγάλη.. Το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο?

----------


## ysam

> Το filter list στο βάζουμε στην εξοδο
> 
> Θυμίζω filter και prefix list δεν παιζει προς την ίδια μερια μαζι πχ 
> να ειχαμε και τα δυο στο out.....


Γιατί????? Άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.

----------


## alasondro

> Γιατί????? Άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.


αυτό νόμιζα και εγώ...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η με κόβεις, η βάζουν όλοι quagga, η βάζουν 2.9.39 που *είναι μία πάρα πολύ καλή έκδοση ΜΤ...*


Έχουν περάσει οι εποχές όπου έπρεπε να τεκμηριώσουμε γιατί τα mikrotik δεν έχουν σωστό routing.

Τώρα θα πρέπει να μας αποδείξεις εσύ ότι ο ισχυρισμός σου πως η έκδοση 2.9.39 είναι καλή στέκει.

----------


## commando

> 5 Δεν θεωρούσα ΠΟΤΕ πρόβλημα τα ασύμμετρα paths. *Η πολιτική που ακολουθεί το κάθε AS είναι δικό του θέμα και δεν μπορείς με τίποτα να το ελέγξεις*


Αυτο ειναι φασιστικη αντιληψη.Πανω απο το καθε AS ειναι το AWMN.Oπως οταν ενας εχει προβλημα τρεχουμε ολοι,οταν ολοι εχουμε προβλημα πρεπει να τρεχουμε τον ενα.Παρακαλω να αφαιρεθουν τα φαντασματα σημερα.

----------


## ysam

Το πρέπει από το μπορεί να το κάνει έχει ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ μεγάλη διαφορά.. Αυτό λέω αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις.. 

Bill δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω κάτι. με τον εαυτό μου τα έχω καλά.. Πρόβλημα δεν δημιουργώ εκτός αν μου αποδείξεις ότι δημιουργώ (έχουν περάσει πολλά versions από τότε που έκανες δοκιμές). Όπως πρέπει να μου αποδείξεις πως βρίσκονταν τα prefixes με path το 45,8850,2,χχχ όταν ανέβαζα και κατέβαζα το peer με τον 45. Αλλά δεν θα με πειράξει και αν δεν το κάνεις. Δεν έχω καμία εμμονή με την τελειότητα έτσι και αλλιώς. 

Και τέλος και το πιο σημαντικό από όλα, εγώ ένας πελάτης είμαι.. δεν είμαι ο κατασκευαστής ούτε πωλητής του για να τον προστατέψω από κάτι.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παρακαλω να αφαιρεθουν τα φαντασματα σημερα.


Από μόνα τους; Πρέπει κάποιοι να κάνουν κάτι.

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Γιατί????? Άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.
> 
> 
> αυτό νόμιζα και εγώ...


Ετσι είναι.. Δεν βγήκαν αυτά για να έχουμε να διαλέγουμε.. Άλλα κάνει το ένα και άλλα το άλλο. Τώρα αν για να κάνεις αυτό που θες μπορείς να το κάνεις και με τα δύο αυτό είναι πάλι άλλο θέμα..

----------


## ysam

Commando σου δημιουργούν κάποιο πρόβλημα? η απλά δεν τα θες εκεί? 

Όπως και να έχει μπορείς να το βγάλεις και από μόνος σου.

----------


## commando

Δεν εχω προβλημα απλα μου τι σπαει...  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Απλα περιμενω ......οταν εκανε ο aci παλια τεστ ελεγε θα ληξει σε 4 ωρες μετα ολα καλα.

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Το filter list στο βάζουμε στην εξοδο
> 
> Θυμίζω filter και prefix list δεν παιζει προς την ίδια μερια μαζι πχ 
> να ειχαμε και τα δυο στο out.....
> 
> 
> Γιατί????? Άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.


Αν ειχες διαβασει λιγο το documentation τις cisco θα το ήξερες αλλα μάλλον
στην altec δεν....
http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc ... #wp1019773


Usage Guidelines

Using prefix lists is one of two ways to filter BGP advertisements. The other way is to use AS-path filters, as with the ip as-path access-list global configuration command and the neighbor filter-list command, and access or prefix lists, as with the neighbor distribute-list command.

If you specify a BGP peer group by using the peer-group-name argument, all the members of the peer group will inherit the characteristic configured with this command. Specifying the command with an IP address will override the value inherited from the peer group.

*Note Do not use both neighbor access-list and neighbor prefix-list commands for a single BGP peer. Do not apply both a neighbor distribute-list and a neighbor prefix-list command to the same neighbor. 
*

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το πρέπει από το μπορεί να το κάνει έχει ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ μεγάλη διαφορά.. Αυτό λέω αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις.. 
> 
> Bill δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω κάτι. με τον εαυτό μου τα έχω καλά.. Πρόβλημα δεν δημιουργώ εκτός αν μου αποδείξεις ότι δημιουργώ (έχουν περάσει πολλά versions από τότε που έκανες δοκιμές). Όπως πρέπει να μου αποδείξεις πως βρίσκονταν τα prefixes με path το 45,8850,2,χχχ όταν ανέβαζα και κατέβαζα το peer με τον 45. Αλλά δεν θα με πειράξει και αν δεν το κάνεις. Δεν έχω καμία εμμονή με την τελειότητα έτσι και αλλιώς. 
> 
> Και τέλος και το πιο σημαντικό από όλα, εγώ ένας πελάτης είμαι.. δεν είμαι ο κατασκευαστής ούτε πωλητής του για να τον προστατέψω από κάτι.


Μπορείς τότε κάλλιστα να πεις ότι χρησιμοποιείς το mikrotik routing παρόλο που ξέρεις ότι έχει πρόβλημα. Έτσι δε θα πέσουν στην παγίδα κι άλλοι χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν.

Το έχουμε πει χίλιες φορές και το έχουμε αποδείξει ότι ο mikrotik router χωρίς quagga ΔΕΝ αποσύρει σωστα τα routes. Τα prefixes με path 45 8580 25 2 2007 προέρχονται από τέτοιους κόμβους. Αν θες να βρεις την πηγή κάνε traceroute να δεις που κολλαει.

----------


## MAuVE

> 3> Αφού πειραματίζομαι τι να κάνω να σταματήσω να πειραματίζομαι? Πειραματικά δεν είναι όλα?


Το δικαίωμα σου να πειραματίζεσαι σταματάει εκεί που αρχίζει το δικαιώμα των άλλων να μην θέλουν να παίξουν το ρόλο του πειραματόζωου.

Πάρτε διευθύνσεις στο 172.16.χ.χ και ξεσκιστείτε στον πειραματισμό.

Ετσι έκαναν και αυτοί που δοκίμαζαν το olsr και κανείς δεν παραπονέθηκε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν εχω προβλημα απλα μου τι σπαει...     
> Απλα περιμενω ......οταν εκανε ο aci παλια τεστ ελεγε θα ληξει σε 4 ωρες μετα ολα καλα.


Χαχαχα! Έχει λήξη από χτες το βράδυ στις 3:00!

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Δεν εχω προβλημα απλα μου τι σπαει...     
> Απλα περιμενω ......οταν εκανε ο aci παλια τεστ ελεγε θα ληξει σε 4 ωρες μετα ολα καλα.
> 
> 
> Χαχαχα! Έχει λήξη από χτες το βράδυ στις 3:00!


χαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::  3 η ωρα !!!!
Ευτυχως που τωρα δεν το κανεις μεσα στη Eurovision  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει και ένα θετικό πάντως.

Χτες "πέταξα" και μερικά /26 routes. Ευτυχώς, αυτά δεν πέρασαν στο ΑWMN.  ::

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Το πρέπει από το μπορεί να το κάνει έχει ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ μεγάλη διαφορά.. Αυτό λέω αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις.. 
> 
> Bill δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω κάτι. με τον εαυτό μου τα έχω καλά.. Πρόβλημα δεν δημιουργώ εκτός αν μου αποδείξεις ότι δημιουργώ (έχουν περάσει πολλά versions από τότε που έκανες δοκιμές). Όπως πρέπει να μου αποδείξεις πως βρίσκονταν τα prefixes με path το 45,8850,2,χχχ όταν ανέβαζα και κατέβαζα το peer με τον 45. Αλλά δεν θα με πειράξει και αν δεν το κάνεις. Δεν έχω καμία εμμονή με την τελειότητα έτσι και αλλιώς. 
> 
> Και τέλος και το πιο σημαντικό από όλα, εγώ ένας πελάτης είμαι.. δεν είμαι ο κατασκευαστής ούτε πωλητής του για να τον προστατέψω από κάτι.
> 
> 
> ...


Bill Δεν με παρακολουθείς.. 45 είναι ο peer μου όπως και ο δικός σου, ναι ό ίδιος αυτός που έχει quagga. Ξεκόλλα και δες τι θέλω να πω.. Πόσα posts πρέπει να περάσουν δλδ.. ?

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> ...


Το ειπα και ποιο πανω, ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ απο routing και οτι εμαθα εδω μεσα το εμαθα.
Αλλα η αδιαφορια μου την δινει στα νευρα.  ::  
Το ξαναλεω, δεν στηνουμε κατι για να κανουμε τον κοκορα.......θελει και μετα help - desk......
Αν μπορεσει καποια στιγμη να βγει μια σειρα και για ολους τους γνωστες και μη του θεματος.
Ποσοι βλεπουν φορουμ και παρακολουθουν ειδικα αυτην την ενοτητα  ::  
Σαν τον εισαγγελατο εχουμε γινει στο θεμα του routing.



```
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
router bgp 4266
bgp router-id 10.15.163.1
network 10.15.163.0/24

!
!##link mbjp
neighbor 10.80.201.17 remote-as 2277
neighbor 10.80.201.17 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.80.201.17 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.80.201.17 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.80.201.17 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.80.201.17 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.80.201.17 maxaslength out
neighbor 10.80.201.17 description link_mbjp
neighbor 10.80.201.17 soft-reconfiguration inbound
```

Τελικα το βγαζω ή το αφηνω.  ::  (Δειγμα απο το conf μου)

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.palso.gr/

----------


## koki

Για τους αρχάριους, χθες προχθές προσέθεσα το εξής entry στο wiki:

http://wiki.linux.awmn/doku.php?id=bgp

μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιον που δεν καταλαβαίνει πολλά από όσα λέγονται.
Όχι ότι θα γίνει expert, απλα για ένα βήμα τη φορά.

----------


## costas43gr

> http://www.palso.gr/


Που κολαει αυτο......  ::  

Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Bill Δεν με παρακολουθείς.. 45 είναι ο peer μου όπως και ο δικός σου, ναι ό ίδιος αυτός που έχει quagga. Ξεκόλλα και δες τι θέλω να πω.. Πόσα posts πρέπει να περάσουν δλδ.. ?


Αν δεν τον γράψεις ξεκάθαρα δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβω ακόμη κι αν περάσουν 45 post.

Δε μπορώ να μπω στο μυαλό σου. Πες μου ακριβώς τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Κάνει match οποιοδήποτε AS PATH βρει με ακριβως 250 AS απο το τέλος της γραμμής.
> 
> Αυτό που κάνει match ακριβως 250 από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος της γραμμής είναι το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ^[0-9]+( [0-9]+){249}$
> ```


_Προειδοποιώ πως τα παρακάτω ξεφεύγουν απ' το θέμα του thread..._

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ, με βοήθησες να ξεκαθαρίσω στο μυαλό μου το πως λειτουργεί το regexp στην περίπτωση που έγραψα προηγουμένως. Πάντως, κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι 100% συμβατό με την κοινή λογική ή καλύτερα θα έλεγα πως υπάρχει ένας αχρείαστος πλεονασμός. Συγκεκριμένα, για να πάρεις τις γραμμές με ακριβώς N και όχι παραπάνω εμφανίσεις ενός subregexp, τα ^ και $ στην αρχή και το τέλος του εξωτερικού (τελικού) regexp είναι απαραίτητα. Νομίζω πως θα ήταν πιο προσιτό αν εννοείτω πως το subregexp αναφέρεται σε όλη την γραμμή, απ' την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, χωρίς να χρειάζοτναι ^ και $. 
Με άλλα λόγια, τα ^ και $ νομίζω πως έχουν νόημα μονάχα όταν θες να αναφερθείς σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο στην αρχή και σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο τέλος της γραμμής. Αν θες να αναφερθείς σε κάτι που εκτείνεται σε όλη την γραμμή, ποιό το νόημα να αναφέρεσαι σε αρχή και τέλος;

----------


## manoskol

> Bill Δεν με παρακολουθείς.. 45 είναι ο peer μου όπως και ο δικός σου, ναι ό ίδιος αυτός που έχει quagga. Ξεκόλλα και δες τι θέλω να πω.. Πόσα posts πρέπει να περάσουν δλδ.. ?



Εμένα πρέπει να με παρακολουθησες γιατι δεν σχολιασες...πριν
Πάντως να ξέρεις οτι ο 45 Alexandros εκτος απο σενα και τον Βασιλη εχει και αλλους peers, οπως εχεις και εσυ αλους peers .... 
αυτοι του διαφημιζουν τα φαντάσματα και μετα κολλας και εσυ (φανταζομαι οτι θα εχεις κάνει reboot) ..... αμα θέλετε κάντε
όλοι rebbot τα μπρικια.....
τουλάχστον πάλια κάνατε(με) ολοι reboot και φευγανε τώρα που μένουν
ανοιχτοι οι κόμβοι-αυτοματοι-πιλότοι με το μπρικι και δεν κάνει κανένας
reboot καθήστε να τα βλέπετε.... ετσι για να θυμώμαστε....
Αλλα δεν φταιει κάνεις επρεπε ο Βασίλης να κάνει inject μερικες χιλιαδες
routes να σου πω εγω αμα τα θεωρειται κοσμητικα ή 
αν καταρευσει το δικτυο....

----------


## ysam

> όχι από αυτόν αλλά από το peer του τον 
> 8580
> 
> που παρεμπιπτόντως συντηρεί ακόμα πολλά prefixes...   
> 
> από το 1.0/24 μέχρι το 69.0/24..
> 
> Μάντεψε αυτό το 8580 τι είναι... 
> 
> ...


Σελίδα 22 στο παρόν thread και μου απαντάς σε κάτι που το λέω εκεί τώρα και που ο bill κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει ακόμα... Πες το σε αυτόν καλύτερα.. εγώ έπαιρνα τότε εκείνα τα prefixes αλλά από κάποια στιγμή και μετά σταμάτησα να τα παίρνω.. 

Το μόνο που έχω τώρα είναι αυτό που είπα από την αρχή δηλαδή αυτό του AS1702. 




> 1702


Σελίδα 21 στο παρόν.




```
3789,3116,4530,4391,6840,1702,1064,2027,205,8125,2350,1702,3990,6459,4483,6308,8415,3773,4462,7902,9046,891,3166,66,8580,25,2,2007
```


Thanx πάντως έστω και αργά..

----------


## JollyRoger

απορίες:

1.έως πότε θα κρατήσει το φαινόμενο αν δεν γίνουν restart τα bgp

2.έστω οτι έγινε restart κάποιο... όταν ξαναλάβει το σαπιοpath, το ξαναιοθετεί?

3.λένε κάτι τα συγκεκριμένο as στα φαντασματοpaths? ή απλά οτι μέσα σε αυτά κάπου υπάρχει σάποιο bgp?

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::  Εμενα εδω και 2 μερες μου εμφανιζονται περιπου 200 routes σε καθε link που εχω πχ:

----5026 routes received 614----

----2134 routes received 727----

----------


## manoskol

> απορίες:
> 
> 1.έως πότε θα κρατήσει το φαινόμενο αν δεν γίνουν restart τα bgp
> 
> 2.έστω οτι έγινε restart κάποιο... όταν ξαναλάβει το σαπιοpath, το ξαναιοθετεί?
> 
> 3.λένε κάτι τα συγκεκριμένο as στα φαντασματοpaths? ή απλά οτι μέσα σε αυτά κάπου υπάρχει σάποιο bgp?


Aπάντησεις :
1) Mάλλον για πάντα
2) Ναι αλλα στο μεσοδιαστημα θα εχουν αρχισει να μειώνονται απο τα restart
3)Διευκρινισε το με παράδειγμα....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σελίδα 22 στο παρόν thread και μου απαντάς σε κάτι που το λέω εκεί τώρα και που ο bill κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει ακόμα... Πες το σε αυτόν καλύτερα.. εγώ έπαιρνα τότε εκείνα τα prefixes αλλά από κάποια στιγμή και μετά σταμάτησα να τα παίρνω..


Δεν κάνω πως δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες.

Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο εξηγησε μου συγκεκριμένα σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## acoul

κάποιες ψυχές χρεώνουν για το consulting, δεν είναι κακό αρκεί να αξίζει τα λεφτά του  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν κάνω πως δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες.


Σου λέει ότι και από το 8580 (που είναι το confederation των Πατησίων) συνετηρούντο τα φαντάσματα.

Οπότε : _Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθο βαλλέτω...._

----------


## MAuVE

> 3789,*3116*,4530,4391,6840,*1702*,1064,2027,205,8125,2350,*1702*,3990,6459,4483,6308,8415,3773,4462,7902,9046,891,*3166*,66,8580,25,2,2007


Από το παραπάνω πάντος βλέπουμε δύο κόμβους που διαδίδουν λούπες.

Ένας σωστός router όταν δεί το δικό του AS σε κάποιο path το στέλνει στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων.

Ο ένας μάλιστα εκ των δύο είναι και γείτονάς μου.

Τον Θωμά τον έπεισα και θα περάσει quagga.

Μήπως Γιώργο την κάνατε την αναβάθμιση μαζί.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είπα παραπάνω τα prefixes έχουν αποσυρθεί από προχτες στις 3:00 το βράδυ.-

Για ποιό λόγο να πω ψέματα;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αλλα δεν φταιει κάνεις επρεπε ο Βασίλης να κάνει inject μερικες χιλιαδες
> routes να σου πω εγω αμα τα θεωρειται κοσμητικα ή 
> αν καταρευσει το δικτυο....


Aπό άποψη hardware μπορούμε να τα συντηρήσουμε ... με μέσο όρο 128MByte μνήμη ο καθένας άνετα μπορούμε να τα συντηρήσουμε στο ψυγείο των routes  ::  


```
The show ip route summary command output shows 27,129 BGP routes in the routing table:

    R1# show ip route summary
    IP routing table name is Default-IP-Routing-Table(0)
    Route Source    Networks    Subnets     Overhead    Memory (bytes)
    connected       0           4           256         576
    static          0           1           64          144
    eigrp 6319      0           6           896         864
    bgp 6319        27129       9424        2339392     5299332
      External: 19134 Internal: 17419 Local: 0
    internal        518                                 602952
    Total           27647       9435        2340608     5903868

The memory used by the BGP process is approximately 28 MB, as shown here:

    R1# show processes memory | include BGP
     PID TTY  Allocated      Freed    Holding    Getbufs    Retbufs Process
      73   0  900742224  186644540   28115880          0          0 BGP Router
      74   0    5315232  556232160       6824    2478452        832 BGP I/O
      75   0          0   39041008       9824          0          0 BGP Scanner
                                     28132528 Total BGP
                                     34665820 Total all memory
```

ποσά subnet έχει το 10.0.0.0?

Αχχ μόνο τα wrapakia και τα χαζακια θα κολλήσουν και μετά θα έχουμε και τον acoul να κλαίει...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

απο τι ρουτερ ειναι αυτα τα απολεσματα ?

edit
βρε απατεωνα  ::  

http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/459/41.shtml

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αχχ μόνο τα wrapakia και τα χαζακια θα κολλήσουν και μετά θα έχουμε και τον acoul να κλαίει...


Μέχρι να κολλήσουν τα wrapάκια και να κλάψει ο acoul θα κλαις εσύ για τα μπρίκια που έχεις αγοράσει και είναι μετά από 2 μέρες ακόμη κολλημένα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Είσαστε και οι δύο αναντίστοιχοι με αυτά που ισχυρίζεσθε.

Προφασίζεσθε πειραματισμό που σε ολα τα λογικά όντα έχει σαν άρρητο απώτερο σκοπό την βελτίωση, όχι την επιδείνωση.

Ο Γιάννης το παίζει Κουτσόγιωργας : _"Δεν δικαιούσε για να ομιλείς"_

Ο Βασίλης : Το confederation είναι ok, δεν πάει να λέτε ότι θέλετε.

Εγώ ξέρω ότι αυτός που πραγματικά πειραματίζεται δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να θέσει ανά πάσα στιγμή τα πάντα εν αμφιβόλω.
 
Πειραματισμό ευαγγελίζεσθε, πείραμα λάβετε :

1) Acinonyx, ξαναρίξε τα φαντασματο-prefixes από τότε μέχρι τότε.

2) ysam, κλείσε το μικροτικι σου κατά την διάρκεια του πειράματος.

3) Spirosco μπες στον κόμβο του Αλέξανδρου και κόψε του τα άλλα λινκς προς μικροτίκια χωρίς quagga κατά την διάρκεια του πειράματος.

4) Υπόλοιποι, δείτε αν παίρνετε φαντάσματα από τον Αλέξανδρο= confederation.

5) Αν ναι, κόψε spirosco και το λινκ με τα Πατήσια γιατί υπάρχει και η ελάχιστη πιθανότητα αυτά να τα συντηρεί ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου και ούτε ο ysam να λέει τον acinonyx ψεύτη, ούτε το confederation να είναι υπόλογο.

Ετσι κάνουν αυτοί που πραγματικά πειραματίζονται και δεν ψάχνουν για δικαιολογίες

----------


## NetTraptor

> ....


από το πρώτο τυχών λινκ έτσι για να έχουμε ένα παράδειγμα...

Πόσο ποιο χάλια μπορεί να είναι μια quaggoula...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Αχχ μόνο τα wrapakia και τα χαζακια θα κολλήσουν και μετά θα έχουμε και τον acoul να κλαίει...   
> 
> 
> Μέχρι να κολλήσουν τα wrapάκια και να κλάψει ο acoul θα κλαις εσύ για τα μπρίκια που έχεις αγοράσει και είναι μετά από 2 μέρες ακόμη κολλημένα.



Μέχρι τότε θα έχουνε πέσει πολλά λινκ ....  ::  πολλά routes και άλλα πολλά καλά

its a case of where you want to stretch it to  ::  Και ποιος είναι ο στόχος...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι πολύ απλό Mauve να δεις ότι το confederation δεν στέλνει στον alexandro τα prefixes

telnet 10.34.61.233 bgpd

Και πάτα show ip bgp regexp 2007$

Δες το αποτέλεσμα. Κανένα prefix δεν έχει nexthop το 8580.

Εμείς στο 8580 δεν έχουμε κανένα prefix 10.94.x.x.

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον AS 2007.

O router μου έχει καθαρίσει από φαντάσματα.

Πρέπει να ξαναδημιουργηθεί το φαινόμενο

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ και που έχω φίλτρα, και που έχουν quagga και οι απέναντι μου (με εξαίρεση τον 7603) πάλι τα παίρνω κανονικά...  ::  



```
show ip bgp regexp 2007$
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.26.35.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*  10.94.0.0/24     10.13.250.253                          0 3956 633 3929 1966 38 6840 1702 2350 8125 205 3170 1 2590 1397 4218 6200 6987 2841 4444 7603 3451 10853 2581 3990 7588 8580 25 2 2007 i
*>                  10.26.35.54                            0 9158 2922 3755 7659 2113 827 2720 1064 2027 205 3170 1 2590 1397 4218 6200 6987 2841 4444 7603 3451 10853 2581 3990 7588 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.1.0/24     10.26.35.182                           0 10853 10853 (4343 1790 7164) 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.26.35.34                            0 7603 3451 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
............
............
............
*  10.94.253.0/24   10.26.35.34                            0 7603 3451 2581 3990 1702 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 6840 38 941 2801 2804 72 913 3914 7522 10853 3728 4444 7626 7284 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*>                  10.13.250.253                          0 3956 633 616 3990 1702 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 6840 38 941 2801 2804 72 913 3914 7522 10853 3728 4444 7626 7284 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*  10.94.254.0/24   10.26.35.34                            0 7603 3451 2581 3990 1702 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 6840 38 941 2801 2804 72 913 3914 7522 10853 3728 4444 7626 7284 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*>                  10.13.250.253                          0 3956 633 616 3990 1702 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 6840 38 941 2801 2804 72 913 3914 7522 10853 3728 4444 7626 7284 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*  10.94.255.0/24   10.26.35.34                            0 7603 3451 2581 3990 1702 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 6840 38 941 2801 2804 72 913 3914 7522 10853 3728 4444 7626 7284 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*>                  10.13.250.253                          0 3956 633 616 3990 1702 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 6840 38 941 2801 2804 72 913 3914 7522 10853 3728 4444 7626 7284 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i

Total number of prefixes 256
```

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον AS 2007.
> 
> O router μου έχει καθαρίσει από φαντάσματα.
> 
> Πρέπει να ξαναδημιουργηθεί το φαινόμενο


Στον Alexandro κάνε telnet 10.34.61.233 bgpd

Read Password: awmn

Εκεί θα δεις ότι δεν τα παίρνει από το 8580. Θα δεις επίσης από ποιόν τα παίρνει και σε ποιούς τα στέλνει.

----------


## spirosco

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Νικο. Τωρα που εχουν γινει ολα μπαχαλο στο routing table δεν προκειται να βγει ακρη.
Το lab πρεπει να ειναι ελεγχομενο για να μπορεσεις να βγαλεις *ασφαλη συμπερασματα* ως προς το ποιο routing παραγει ποιο προβλημα.
Λιγο πολυ γνωριζουμε τα κουσουρια τους, αλλα μονο με ελεγχομενα πειραματα θα μπορεσουμε να συνενοηθουμε.

Aν θελετε να το κανουμε, π.χ. κλεινοντας εναν κυκλο -ας ειναι και mesh- και κανοντας εκει μεσα route injections, τοτε εγω ειμαι μεσα.

Τωρα ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα, δεν βλεπω τον λογο να κανουμε την ζωη μας πιο δυσκολη.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εκεί θα δεις ότι δεν τα παίρνει από το 8580. Θα δεις επίσης από ποιόν τα παίρνει και σε ποιούς τα στέλνει.


Αφου τα είδες εσύ δεν μου τα λες να μην ψάχνω.

Εγώ δεν ξεκινάω από την αρχή ότι ο άλλος είναι ψεύτης, αλλά από το ότι κάτι γίνεται που δεν το έχουμε καταλάβει.

Τώρα το ενδιαφέρον μου μετατοπίσθηκε αλλού.

Πως γίνεται το Cha0s να τα παίρνει και εγώ όχι ;

Έχει κοπεί το δίκτυο στα δύο ;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έχει κοπεί το δίκτυο στα δύο ;


Και βάλε...  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

*ΑΑΑΠ το βρήκα!!!* 

Έχω ενεργοποιημένο φίλτρο που κόβει τα paths που είναι μακρύτερα από 20 AS.

Στην quagga δεν δουλεύει αυτό το φίλτρο ;

Παίρνω 484 bestpaths.
Cha0s πόσα παίρνεις εσύ ;

[i]1712_#sh ip bgp sum
BGP router identifier 10.2.8.62, local AS number 280
BGP table version is 123798, main routing table version 123798
556 network entries using 65052 bytes of memory
1928 path entries using 100256 bytes of memory
1981/*484* BGP path/*bestpath* attribute entries using 245644 bytes of _memory
1629 BGP AS-PATH entries using 58560 bytes of memory
1 BGP community entries using 24 bytes of memory
0 BGP route-map cache entries using 0 bytes of memory
0 BGP filter-list cache entries using 0 bytes of memory
BGP using 469536 total bytes of memory
BGP activity 1363/807 prefixes, 166231/164303 paths, scan interval 60 secs

Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
10.2.8.122 4 3166 68819 112965 123798 0 0 17:22:43 420
10.2.8.141 4 7234 177692 64355 123798 0 0 17:22:15 550
10.2.8.157 4 7091 66804 93953 123798 0 0 2d10h 515
10.2.8.182 4 146 66630 105566 123798 0 0 3d10h 442[_

----------


## Acinonyx

Ρε παιδιά τι να αποδείξουμε πάλι; Τα χιλιοαποδεδειγμένα;

ΟΚ, πάμε άλλη μία φορά:

Κάνω telnet στον Alexandro:



```
telnet 10.34.61.233 bgpd               
Trying 10.34.61.233...
Connected to 10.34.61.233.
Escape character is '^]'.

Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.98.6).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.


User Access Verification

Password: 
bgpd> show ip bg
bgpd> show ip bgp regexp 2007$
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.34.61.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*  10.94.0.0/24     10.34.61.178                           0 5023 4483 4119 6980 543 2720 1064 2027 205 3170 1 2590 1397 4218 6200 6987 2841 4444 7603 3451 10853 2581 3990 7588 8580 25 2 2007 i
*>                  10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 3170 1 2590 1397 4218 6200 6987 2841 4444 7603 3451 10853 2581 3990 7588 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.70.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.71.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.72.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.73.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.74.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.75.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.76.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.77.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.78.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.79.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.80.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.81.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.82.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.83.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.84.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.85.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.86.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.87.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.88.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.89.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.90.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.91.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.92.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.93.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.94.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.95.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.96.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.97.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.98.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.99.0/24    10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.100.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.101.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.102.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.103.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.104.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.105.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.106.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.107.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.108.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.109.0/24   10.34.61.220                           0 1286 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 8125 2350 1702 3990 6459 4483 6308 8415 3773 4462 7902 9046 891 3166 66 8580 25 2 2007 i
bgpd>
```

Όπως βλέπετε, τα routes τα παίρνει όλα από τον spirosco. Ο spirosco δεν έχει πρόβλημα όμως. Αν μπειτε στην quagga του και πατήσετε το ίδιο θα δείτε ότι και ο ίδιος τα παίρνει από άλλους. Πάμε να το δούμε:



```
telnet 10.34.61.220 bgpd
Trying 10.34.61.220...
Connected to 10.34.61.220.
Escape character is '^]'.

Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.98.6).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.


User Access Verification

Password: 
bgpd> show ip bg
bgpd> show ip bgp regexp
bgpd> show ip bgp regexp 2007$
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.119.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.94.0.0/24     10.17.119.226                          0 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 3170 1 2590 1397 4218 6200 6987 2841 4444 7603 3451 10853 2581 3990 7588 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.1.0/24     10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.2.0/24     10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 7659 2113 38 6840 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 3990 7830 6103 4218 1397 2590 1 1966 3929 633 3956 10636 4462 7902 7337 2379 913 3914 7522 10853 92 616 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.3.0/24     10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.4.0/24     10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.5.0/24     10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 7659 2113 38 6840 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 3990 7830 6103 4218 1397 2590 1 1966 3929 633 3956 10636 4462 7902 7337 2379 913 3914 7522 10853 92 616 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.6.0/24     10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.7.0/24     10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.8.0/24     10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.9.0/24     10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.10.0/24    10.17.119.226                          0 2379 38 9474 3576 1064 2027 205 3170 1 1966 3929 516 1702 3990 2581 4444 10853 92 616 1897 2804 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.11.0/24    10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.13.0/24    10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.210                          0 2841 4444 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.230                          0 3390 6985 7808 7725 7430 8345 2710 7234 3990 1702 2350 8125 205 2027 1064 1702 6840 9627 8728 8621 8506 2628 913 9355 3728 10853 7347 4097 410 913 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*> 10.94.14.0/24    10.17.119.206                          0 123 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
*                   10.17.119.202                          0 616 92 10853 3728 9355 913 2379 7337 7902 8039 9412 3990 2581 7474 6561 3755 7659 10407 2514 6696 3298 6200 4218 6103 7830 3914 7522 827 2113 38 941 2801 45 8580 25 2 2007 i
 --More--
```

Αν όμως ακολουθήσουμε την αλυσίδα των AS θα φτάσουμε σε ένα σημείο όπου θα βρούμε μία ασυμφωνία στα AS_PATH μεταξυ δύο γειτόνων.

Δηλαδή κάποιος θα έχει στο AS PATH του ως next-hop ένα γείτονα που δεν θα έχει καν το prefix! Ένας από τους δύο αυτούς θα είναι με mikrotik routing το έχω αποδείξει παλιότερα - ψάξτε τα post.

Τώρα, αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το mikrotik έχει πρόβλημα στην απόσυρση των routes. Είτε δεν στέλνει μηνύματα απόσυρσης στους γειτονες είτε δεν αποδέχεται τέτοια μηνύματα από αυτούς.

Η διάδοση όμως των μηνυμάτων απόσυρσης δεν έιναι τόσο απλή υπόθεση ώστε να σταματάει στους 2 γειτονικούς εμπλεκόμενους κόμβους αν αναλογιστούμε ότι το route που δεν αποσύρθηκε θα γίνει αποδεκτό στη συνέχεια από όλους τους κόμβους οι οποίοι δεν βλέπουν το AS τους μέσα στο AS_PATH. Για αυτό κιόλας συμβαίνει κάποιοι να έχουν τα φαντάσματα και κάποιοι όχι.

----------


## Cha0s

Πως μπορώ να δω την σούμα των bestpath;

Σε quagga η sh ip bgp sum επιστρέφει:



```
router.cha0s.awmn> sh ip bgp sum            
BGP router identifier 10.26.35.1, local AS number 2331
1886 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.13.250.253   4  3956   23427   18738        0    0    0 03:03:39      736
10.26.35.34     4  7603   22893   28086        0    0    0 14:02:36      701
10.26.35.54     4  9158    9955   21471        0    0    0 10:24:07      358
10.26.35.170    4  6181    6063   20207        0    0    0 16:27:45        1
10.26.35.182    4 10853   18015   18071        0    0    0 16:58:59      746
10.26.35.186    4  3512    4745   11519        0    0    0 13:10:25        1
10.26.35.190    4  1806   62560   75240        0    0    0 17:01:15       14
10.80.195.113   4    23       0       0        0    0    0 never    Active     

Total number of neighbors 8
```

----------


## MAuVE

Cha0s, τη βρήκα τη διαφορά.

Εχω φίλτρο για paths μέχρι 20 AS

_bgp maxas-limit 20_

Εσύ έχεις τέτοιο φίλτρο και δεν δουλεύει ή δεν έχεις ;

----------


## Cha0s

```
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
```

Αυτά τα φίλτρα χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## MAuVE

Κάποιο συντακτικό λάθος πρέπει να έχει αυτό :

_ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$_

Έψαξα στο google για να δω τι κάνει και μου βγάζει νήματα μόνο του awmn.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην το έχει αναφέρει κανένας άλλος σ' ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.

Που είναι οι γνωρίζοντες από quagga να μας λύσουν την απορία.

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Κάνει match οποιοδήποτε AS PATH βρει με ακριβως 250 AS απο το τέλος της γραμμής.
> 
> Αυτό που κάνει match ακριβως 250 από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος της γραμμής είναι το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Σχετικά με το regexp  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

> Cha0s, τη βρήκα τη διαφορά.
> 
> Εχω φίλτρο για paths μέχρι 20 AS
> 
> _bgp maxas-limit 20_
> 
> Εσύ έχεις τέτοιο φίλτρο και δεν δουλεύει ή δεν έχεις ;






> Κάποιο συντακτικό λάθος πρέπει να έχει αυτό :
> 
> _ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$_
> 
> Έψαξα στο google για να δω τι κάνει και μου βγάζει νήματα μόνο του awmn.
> 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην το έχει αναφέρει κανένας άλλος σ' ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.
> 
> Που είναι οι γνωρίζοντες από quagga να μας λύσουν την απορία.


Καταρχήν αυτο που κάνεις με τα 20 hops ειναι λάθος
κόβεις ενα δικτυο το οποιο πραγματικά μπορει να ειναι 20 + v hops
μακρυα....

οσο για το δευτερο μπορεις να δεις το regular expression απο δω...
http://www.ittc.ku.edu/EECS/EECS_800.ir ... al/15.html
(τυχαιο link)
Οσο για αυτο που λές οτι βγάζει μονο awmn τι ακριβώς εβαλε να ψαξει ??

----------


## manoskol

> ```
> !
> ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
> ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
> ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
> ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
> ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
> !
> router bgp 4266
> ...



Είναι Λάθος διαβασε τα post ή/και πάρε voip

----------


## JollyRoger

costas... για να μην ψάχνεις 25 σελίδες... η αλλαγή που θες είναι εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=385125#385125

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ernest0x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Στην αρχή και στο τέλος κάθε regexp "φαντάζεσαι" ότι υπάρχουν .*

Δηλαδή το echo "testing" | grep "test" θα κάνει match παρόλο που δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδια. Και αυτό γιατί το echo "testing" | grep "test" με το echo "testing" | grep ".*test.*" είναι ισοδύναμα. Γιαυτό το λόγο χρειάζονται και τα ^ $.

Τωρα γιατι το έκαναν έτσι.. Μάλλον για να μην είσαι υποχρεωμένος να προσθέτεις τα .* στην αρχή και στο τέλος αν απλά θες να βρεις αν υπάρχει κάτι μέσα σε μία γραμμή που είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη χρήση

----------


## costas43gr

> ειναι λάθος 
> σε κάθε γειτονα βάλε πχ:
> απο 
> 
> 
> ```
> neighbor 10.27.231.254 prefix-list awmn out
> ```
> 
> ...


Απ'οτι καταλαβα, πρεπει να υπαρχει μονο το out και οχι και το in σε καθε λινκ.
thanks jolly ..

----------


## costas43gr

Ή μενει το in και βγαινει το out εφοσον εχουμε αυτο σε γραμμη στο καθε λινκ  ::  

```
neighbor 10.27.231.254 filter-list maxaslength out
```

----------


## JollyRoger

απ' οτι λένε τα παιδιά γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω να σου πώ....

θέλει prefix-list awmn στο ιν...

και filter-list maxaslenght στο out....

και να μην έχεις ποτέ αυτά τα 2 ταυτόχρονα είτε σε ιν είτε σε άουτ!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

```
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
router bgp 4266
bgp router-id 10.15.163.1
network 10.15.163.0/24

!
!##link mbjp
neighbor 10.80.201.17 remote-as 2277
neighbor 10.80.201.17 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.80.201.17 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.80.201.17 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.80.201.17 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.80.201.17 filter-list maxaslength out
neighbor 10.80.201.17 description link_mbjp
neighbor 10.80.201.17 soft-reconfiguration inbound
```

Αυτο ειναι, ειχα φαει μια εντολη....  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Στην αρχή και στο τέλος κάθε regexp "φαντάζεσαι" ότι υπάρχουν .*
> 
> Δηλαδή το echo "testing" | grep "test" θα κάνει match παρόλο που δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδια. Και αυτό γιατί το echo "testing" | grep "test" με το echo "testing" | grep ".*test.*" είναι ισοδύναμα. Γιαυτό το λόγο χρειάζονται και τα ^ $.
> 
> Τωρα γιατι το έκαναν έτσι.. Μάλλον για να μην είσαι υποχρεωμένος να προσθέτεις τα .* στην αρχή και στο τέλος αν απλά θες να βρεις αν υπάρχει κάτι μέσα σε μία γραμμή που είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη χρήση


Σε μια *υποθετική*, δική μου υλοποίηση κάτι αντίστοιχου με το posix regexp δεν θα απαιτούσα ^ και $ ούτε τα .*, π.χ.



```
INPUT="testing\ntesting testing\ntesting testing testing\ntesting something else"

# θα έκανε match και τις 4 γραμμές
echo -e $INPUT|grep "testing"

# θα έκανε match μόνο την 2η γραμμή
echo -e $INPUT|grep "(testing){2}"

# θα έκανε match μόνο την 2η και την 3η γραμμή
echo -e $INPUT|grep "(testing){2,}"

# Θα όριζα τo {n!} αν ήθελα να κάνω match ακριβώς n
# συνεχόμενες εμφανίσεις αυτού στο οποίο αναφέρεται το {}. 
# Επομένως, με το πρώτο δεν θα γινόταν match καμία γραμμή ενώ
# το δεύτερο θα έκανε match την 3η γραμμή.
echo -e $INPUT|grep "(testing){2!}"
echo -e $INPUT|grep "(testing ){2!}"

# θα έκανε match μόνο την 4η γραμμή
echo -e $INPUT|grep "else$"
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Πως θα δήλωνες στην υλοποιηση σου ότι ζητάς μία γραμμή που περιέχει ακριβως την λέξη test και τίποτε άλλο;

grep test δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιησεις γιατί θα κάνει match όσες γραμμές περιέχουν την λέξη test

----------


## acoul

Να κάνουμε μια σούμα που βρισκόμαστε μέχρι τώρα; Τα MikroTik =>2.9.6 έχουν πρόβλημα με το δικό τους routing και κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες. Είχα την αίσθηση ότι στα MikroTik το iBGP είχε το βασικό πρόβλημα ... Υπάρχει τρόπος να δουλέψει σωστά το routing στα μπρίκια με κάποιο ειδικό setup γιατί δύσκολο το κόβω να φορέσουν όλοι quagga ... εδώ που τα λέμε ένα linux image με 5 γραμμές μπούσουλα θα ήταν λιγότερο πονοκέφαλος ...

καλό θα ήταν να ορίσουμε μια μέθοδο δοκιμών ώστε ο κάθε κόμβος να μπορεί να εντοπίσει αν οι κόμβοι με τους οποίους έχει λινκ έχουν πρόβλημα στο routing ή όχι.

----------


## Acinonyx

> καλό θα ήταν να ορίσουμε μια μέθοδο δοκιμών ώστε ο κάθε κόμβος να μπορεί να εντοπίσει αν οι κόμβοι με τους οποίους έχει λινκ έχουν πρόβλημα στο routing ή όχι.


Εδώ έχουμε πρόβλημα. Δεν υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής κάποια μέθοδος γιατί το πρόβλημα-κόλλημα παρουσιάζεται "τυχαία".

Βασικά, υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες θα παρουσιάζεται (τιποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο) αλλά αυτές φαίνεται να είναι τόσο σύνθετες που μπορεί να μην τις ανακαλύψουμε ποτέ.

----------


## mojiro

> Να κάνουμε μια σούμα που βρισκόμαστε μέχρι τώρα; Τα MikroTik =>2.9.6 έχουν πρόβλημα με το δικό τους routing και κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες. Είχα την αίσθηση ότι στα MikroTik το iBGP είχε το βασικό πρόβλημα ... Υπάρχει τρόπος να δουλέψει σωστά το routing στα μπρίκια με κάποιο ειδικό setup γιατί δύσκολο το κόβω να φορέσουν όλοι quagga ... εδώ που τα λέμε ένα linux image με 5 γραμμές μπούσουλα θα ήταν λιγότερο πονοκέφαλος ...
> 
> καλό θα ήταν να ορίσουμε μια μέθοδο δοκιμών ώστε ο κάθε κόμβος να μπορεί να εντοπίσει αν οι κόμβοι με τους οποίους έχει λινκ έχουν πρόβλημα στο routing ή όχι.


το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο να βαλει καποιος quagga, αλλα στο να το παρει αποφαση...

οποιος βαλει ή θελησει να βαλει, υποστιξη και βοηθεια θα βρει...

ειναι κατι το οποιο παιζει σταθερα, αξιοπιστα και απροβληματιστα.

σε καμια περιπτωση μη το συγχεετε με τα confederetions, βαζουμε quagga
γιατι μονο ετσι παιζουν.

τωρα οσο αφορα, τα routes, τα στατιστικα, και αλλα πολλα, υπαρχουν
τα διαφορα site τυπου looking glass, που ειναι κατα πολυ καλυτερα απο
το mikrotik στις πληροφοριες που δινουν για την δρομολογηση.

----------


## eufonia

> το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο να βαλει καποιος quagga, αλλα στο να το παρει αποφαση...
> οποιος βαλει ή θελησει να βαλει, υποστιξη και βοηθεια θα βρει...


Και τι γίνεται όταν βάλαμε σε κάποιον quagga και μετά μόνος του την ξαναέβγαλε και έβαλε routing-test ?  ::

----------


## commando

δεν ειναι ολες οι quagga ιδιες χαχααχα  ::   ::   :: 
Δεν ησουν εδω το Σαββατοκυριακο να δεις τι γινοτανε?
Φανταρος ποτε θα πας?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο να βαλει καποιος quagga, αλλα στο να το παρει αποφαση...
> οποιος βαλει ή θελησει να βαλει, υποστιξη και βοηθεια θα βρει...
> 
> 
> Και τι γίνεται όταν βάλαμε σε κάποιον quagga και μετά μόνος του την ξαναέβγαλε και έβαλε routing-test ?


του βάλατε και looking glass να βλέπει τη στραβομάρα του ή ήθελες να μείνει στο σκότος?  ::   ::   :: 

εγώ καπάκι στην quagga έψαχνα να βρώ τις ρυθμίσεις στο php.ini γιατί δε μου δουλεύει το looking glass... άμα δεν είχε παίξει θα είχα φρικάρει!  ::   ::

----------


## koki

> εγώ καπάκι στην quagga έψαχνα να βρώ τις ρυθμίσεις στο php.ini γιατί δε μου δουλεύει το looking glass... άμα δεν είχε παίξει θα είχα φρικάρει!


εσύ είσαι καμμένος. εάν μπορούσες να βλέπεις mrtg ζωντανά σχεδιαζόμενα στα τζάμια του σπιτιού σου, θα το έκανες.

freak!

----------


## Ernest0x

> Πως θα δήλωνες στην υλοποιηση σου ότι ζητάς μία γραμμή που περιέχει ακριβως την λέξη test και τίποτε άλλο;
> 
> grep test δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιησεις γιατί θα κάνει match όσες γραμμές περιέχουν την λέξη test


grep "^test$"

----------


## manoskol

Παντώς ειναι απάραδεκτο ενω εχουν περάσει τοσες μέρες να κυκλοφορουν
ακόμα φαντάσματα routes στο δικτυο και μάλιστα πάνω απο 150 με 200
απο τα 250 routes....

http://www.limah.awmn/nagios

Αυτο σημαινει οτι οι πιο πολλοι κομβουχοι δεν εχουν κάνει ούτε restart
τα mikroticks, ουτε ενα debug να δειτε τι γινετε.... λυπηρο....

-Μερικοι (οχι απαραίτητα εδω μέσα) πρέπει να σταματησουν τα στηνουν
κόμβους στον αυτοματο πιλοτο με ενα μπρικι 2.9.6 και μετα αντε 
τα λέμε φιλε σε κανα χρονο-δύο ΕΛΕΟΣ!
-Αν δεν μπορειτε να συντηρειται κομβους, φτιαχτε clients
-Βαλτε επιτέλους quagga και σταματηστε τα ειρωνικα σχολιακια.... του
στυλ ελα μωρε τώρα quagga, αυτα ειναι για τους μ@λ@κες 
μια χαρά παιζει το mt..... θα τα φτιαξει ολα η mikrotik.... Τι εκανε ή mt
στο θέμα routing ... τπτ.... και πολυ φοβαμαι (μακαρι να βγω ψευτης)
οτι και στο μέλλον το ιδιο θα ειναι....
-Αν δεν ξέρετε ρωτηστε... αυτοι που πραγματικα ενδιαφερονται για το
δικτυο απλά ρωτάνε... ειτε δημοσια είτε με pm.... (τουλάχιστον αυτο κάνω εγω οταν δεν ξέρω...)
-ο Σύλλογος που "αγαπάει" το δικτυο για αυτο το φαινόμενο σκέπτεται να κάνει κάτι ?
-Μολις κάποιος κόμβος πάρει το c-class μην τον ειδατε τον παναη καντε
κάτι τουλάχιστον με αυτο.... τα κρητιρια που χρειαζεται καποιος για 
να γινει κομβος σήμερα πλέον φαντάζουν τουλάχιστον ελλειπη 
για να μην μπω καμια χοντραδα. Προτεινω μια συζητηση επ αυτου...
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Αυτο σημαινει οτι οι πιο πολλοι κομβουχοι δεν εχουν κάνει ούτε restart τα mikroticks, ουτε ενα debug να δειτε τι γινετε.... λυπηρο....


Aντε και έκανες restart, τι κερδίζεις ? Θα τα ξαναπάρεις από αλλού...

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Αυτο σημαινει οτι οι πιο πολλοι κομβουχοι δεν εχουν κάνει ούτε restart τα mikroticks, ουτε ενα debug να δειτε τι γινετε.... λυπηρο....
> 
> 
> Aντε και έκανες restart, τι κερδίζεις ? Θα τα ξαναπάρεις από αλλού...


Δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι..... αν κάνεις restart ενα mt που δεν εχει αποσυρει
τα routes εχεις αρκετες πιθάνοτητες την επομενη φορα να τα αποσύρει....  ::  
Αν ηταν ετσι οπως το λές δεν θα εφευγαν ποτέ ουτε στα παλια test,....

----------


## acoul

> .... αν κάνεις restart ενα mt που δεν εχει αποσυρει
> τα routes εχεις αρκετες πιθάνοτητες την επομενη φορα να τα αποσύρει....


ίσως ένα cron τότε στο MT να κάνει restart το BGP κάθε λίγες ώρες ... τρελό φλαπάρισμα άλλα όχι φαντάσματα ...

----------


## Cha0s

Σιγά μην κάνουμε τραμπάλα το δίκτυο για κάτι που δεν μας δημιουργεί πρακτικό πρόβλημα...

----------


## manoskol

> Σιγά μην κάνουμε τραμπάλα το δίκτυο για κάτι που δεν μας δημιουργεί πρακτικό πρόβλημα...


Θες να κανω εγω μερικα real routes inject να δεις προβλημα?
Γιατι νομιζεις οτι εγινε το test ? πως θα σου φαινοταν οτι το c-class
σου το μισο awmn το ήξερε οτι το διαφημιζε 
o xyz που εχει mt routing?  ::   ::

----------


## commando

αυτο το αβαταρ σου τι σημαινει απο καποια ταινια ειναι?

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Σιγά μην κάνουμε τραμπάλα το δίκτυο για κάτι που δεν μας δημιουργεί πρακτικό πρόβλημα...
> 
> 
> Θες να κανω εγω μερικα real routes inject να δεις προβλημα?
> Γιατι νομιζεις οτι εγινε το test ? πως θα σου φαινοταν οτι το c-class
> σου το μισο awmn το ήξερε οτι το διαφημιζε 
> o xyz που εχει mt routing?


Πορτοκάλια  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Παρεμπιπτόντως... γιατί δεν κάνεις inject όλο το 10.0.0.0/8 να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

Να σου πω εγώ? *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ*... 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει πόσο random είναι το πρόβλημα και σε ποια περίπτωση γίνεται affected το δίκτυο

ΟΚ πρόβλημα είναι δεν λέω... Αλλά μην θεοποιούμε αλλά ούτε να δεμονοποιούμε καταστάσεις... 

Χαλάρωσε … Κάνε κάτι άλλο για τώρα... οι εναλλακτικές είναι γνωστές.

----------


## NetTraptor

> αυτο το αβαταρ σου τι σημαινει απο καποια ταινια ειναι?


Quake

----------


## manoskol

> Παρεμπιπτόντως... γιατί δεν κάνεις inject όλο το 10.0.0.0/8 να δούμε τι θα γίνει...
> 
> Να σου πω εγώ? *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ*... 
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει πόσο random είναι το πρόβλημα και σε ποια περίπτωση γίνεται affected το δίκτυο
> 
> ΟΚ πρόβλημα είναι δεν λέω... Αλλά μην θεοποιούμε αλλά ούτε να δεμονοποιούμε καταστάσεις... 
> 
> Χαλάρωσε … Κάνε κάτι άλλο για τώρα... οι εναλλακτικές είναι γνωστές.


Ναι όντως δεν θα γινει τιποτα με το 10.0.0.0/8 γιατι τα /24 ειναι more 
specific route. 
@Netraptor αντι να την λες σε αυτους που εχουν το προβλημα, την λές σε αυτους που το εμφανιζουν.....εχεις πλάκα...
@Cha0s προτειμω τα ακτινίδια εχουν περισσότερη βιταμίνη C και
ειναι πιο κ......τικα , δοκιμασε τα ισως να εχεις καλυτερες επιδόσεις 
με τα πιπίνια....

Εντάξει απο δώ και πέρα ολοι για κανέναν και κανένας για όλους....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δόξα το θεό από κ.... και πιπίνια μια χαρά είμαι ακόμα!

Νέο παιδί φτου φτου φτου!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Εντάξει απο δώ και πέρα ολοι για κανέναν και κανένας για όλους....


θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους μερικές ψυχές ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν στην λέω... Κάποιοι κάνουν τον κόπο... πολύ πριν ... οι εναλλακτικές είναι γνωστές και ευχαριστούμε τους δημιουργούς...

Κάποιοι τα γράφουν στα @@ όπως κάνουν και με πολλά άλλα πράγματα so what

τώρα εσυ τι εχεις βγει με τα πλακατ, τα τούμπανα και τις καραμούζες...  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> αυτο το αβαταρ σου τι σημαινει απο καποια ταινια ειναι?
> 
> 
> Quake


απο quake gold και ελεγα που τοχα δει.Γιατι quake δεν ειχα παιξει ποτε...

----------


## acoul

> Δεν στην λέω... Κάποιοι κάνουν τον κόπο... πολύ πριν ... οι εναλλακτικές είναι γνωστές και ευχαριστούμε τους δημιουργούς...
> 
> Κάποιοι τα γράφουν στα @@ όπως κάνουν και με πολλά άλλα πράγματα so what
> 
> τώρα εσυ τι εχεις βγει με τα πλακατ, τα τούμπανα και τις καραμούζες...


σσσσττ θα τους ξυπνήσουμε ... και κοιμούνται τόσο γλυκά ...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

καλα ε... εντυπωσιάστικα...

25+ σελίδες thread για routing bug, και ρε Nettraptor το συμπέρασμά σου, μετά και απο πειράματα που επιδεικνύουν το πρόβλημα, είναι "ώωωχου... σταματήστε πιά!"  ::   :: 

respect!  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

αφού δεν έχετε τον τρόπο ...

άλλο οργανώνω πληροφορώ, σχεδιάζω και πράτω και άλλο ρίχνω μια βόμβα και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος.

ή το άλλο Τρέχω σαν τον κράχτη με καραμούζες..

Ποιον θα πάρουν στα σοβαρά... τον τρομοκράτη, τον κράχτη?? άσε που οι μισοί δεν πάνε πλατεία αλλά και ούτε κοιτάζουν κάτω από το καπό...

Καλά για τον άλλο τον φαντασμένο τύπο... δεν το συζητάω.. αυτός έχει δική του κατηγορία...  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Δεν στην λέω... Κάποιοι κάνουν τον κόπο... πολύ πριν ... οι εναλλακτικές είναι γνωστές και ευχαριστούμε τους δημιουργούς...
> 
> Κάποιοι τα γράφουν στα @@ όπως κάνουν και με πολλά άλλα πράγματα so what
> 
> τώρα εσυ τι εχεις βγει με τα πλακατ, τα τούμπανα και τις καραμούζες...


Αν ηταν να βαζεις quagga στον κόμβο του ο καθένας και να τελειωνε το προβλημα ενταξει... θα τους εγραφα και εγω αυτους στα @@ μου!!
Απο την στιγμη όμως που εγω το κάνω και οι αλλοι οχι και μαλιστα μου
γ@(&#@(#νε ή εστω στην περιπτωση ότι μπορουν να γ@(*#)(@#σουν 
το routing, ε οχι δεν το δέχομαι.
Οποτε τι μένει.... πάρτε τους τα c-class .... αλλα μάλλον θέλει πολυ μεγάλα
@@ μια τετοια συμφωνια......  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> καλα ε... εντυπωσιάστικα...
> 
> 25+ σελίδες thread για routing bug, και ρε Nettraptor το συμπέρασμά σου, μετά και απο πειράματα που επιδεικνύουν το πρόβλημα, είναι "ώωωχου... σταματήστε πιά!"  
> 
> respect!


Ωραία τι μάθαμε... Βάλτε Linux ή βάλτε quagga... πολύ ωραία... 

Τωρα κανε κάτι αν μπορείς για αυτό...

Αμ εδώ σε θέλω μπαγάσα...

Και εγώ εντυπωσιάστηκα... όλα αυτά που λέτε εδώ και μια βδομάδα τα ξέρουμε εδώ και 6 μήνες... απλά μαϊντανός..

ΠΑΑΑΑλι δεύτερος?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> καλα ε... εντυπωσιάστικα...
> 
> 25+ σελίδες thread για routing bug, και ρε Nettraptor το συμπέρασμά σου, μετά και απο πειράματα που επιδεικνύουν το πρόβλημα, είναι "ώωωχου... σταματήστε πιά!"  
> 
> respect!  
> 
> 
> ...




Εχεις την εντυπωση οτι οι νέοι κομβουχοι διαβαζουν posts 6+ μηνών
Θες να σου πω εδω και 6 μηνες ποσους νέους κομβους εχουμε αλλα φαντάζομαι θα ξέρεις καλύτερα....
Μια πρακτικη υπενθύμιση εγινε...... και οχι απο μενα αλλα απο το αρχικο
ατομο που εκανε το test....
Nettraptor στα λογια φαίνεσαι καλος .... απο πράξεις ελπιζω το ίδιο....

----------


## JollyRoger

λεπον... σορρυ Acinonyx για το κάργα off-topic... άλλα δεν αντέχω να μην απαντήσω...


βοήθα Mr.President στην οργάνωση ομάδας που να έχει μέσα ΟΛΟ το δίκτυο, άρα όντως να μπορεί δια των κομβούχων να πεί "βάλε quagga ή ώξω" και βλέπουμε αν και τι θα γίνει....

plz αν απαντήσεις, σε κανα άλλο θρεντ μη το σκίζουμε αυτό!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@manoskol παίζεις με την φωτιά της δικτατορίας...

Τα subnet δεν ανήκουν σε κανένα... όπως θα ξέρεις το 10.0.0.0/8 το 192.168.0.0 το 172.16.0.0/12 κτλ κτλ είναι for internal use...

Αν δεν γουστάρει κανείς κόβει λινκ ή αποχωρεί...

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση φέρετε έξυπνα, πρατει, πείθει, δουλεύει, βοηθάει και πάει λέγοντας.

Σε όλα τα πράγματα υπάρχει ο εύκολος δρόμος αλλά και ο δύσκολος... which one did you choose... για σκεφτείτε και οι 2

Απλα χαλαρά... για τώρα είναι γνωστές οι λύσεις... βοηθήστε να διαδοθούν (με τον καλύτερο και ποιο άμεσο τροπο) μέχρι να γίνει κάτι με το routing πακέτο...

----------


## manoskol

Πια δικτακτορια ? προσεχε τι λές .... για συμφωνία μίλησα...... 
Σιγα μην ειμαστε και τρομοκρατες επειδη βάλαμε 256 ασχετα routes στο
routing table.....  ::  
Για ποια βοήθεια μιλας που πηγα εγώ απο τα Πατήσσια να βάλω quagga
στον Jchr ... ενω εσυ εισαι δίπλα.....  ::  
Ακου να δεις τι θα κάνουμε.. γιατι εσυ μονο με χαβαλε παιρνεις μπρος...
Θα φτιαξουμε ενα topic που θα λέγετε
Ποσες quagges έβαλες σήμερα.....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και τι θες παράσημο  :: 



Περίεργα το βλέπεις....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Και τι θες παράσημο 
> 
> 
> 
> Περίεργα το βλέπεις....


Εσύ συνηθίζεις έμμεσα να ζητάς παράσημα...

Εσύ που τρέχεις και βοηθάς τον όχλο...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μr President....
H γυναικα του Καίσαρα εκτος απο το να ειναι τίμια , πρέπει και να φαίνεται....
 ::

----------


## acoul

μαστίχα Χίου που βρίσκω ... οι OT δεν πετούν σήμερα ??

----------


## acoul

> Μr President....
> H γυναικα του Καίσαρα εκτος απο το να ειναι τίμια , πρέπει και να φαίνεται....


εγώ θα το έλεγα ανάποδα ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και έτσι είναι ...  ::  Master of filters... Τα λέμε αύριο από κοντά... σήμερα μαζεύω άλλες δουλειές για να περνάνε καλά τα παιδάκια..

Mano... μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εσένα εχεις κάτι να μου πεις? Ξέρεις πάντα δηλώνω ανοιχτός σε ιδέες και προτάσεις ...

----------


## manoskol

θα τα πούμε το Σαββατο παρεκτραπήκαμε......

----------


## dti

> -ο Σύλλογος που "αγαπάει" το δικτυο για αυτο το φαινόμενο σκέπτεται να κάνει κάτι ?


Ο Σύλλογος διαθέτει κάθε Τετάρτη τη λέσχη του μεταξύ των άλλων και για επίλυση προβλημάτων, συμβουλές, σεμινάρια, κλπ. κλπ.
Για να μην τρέχετε στην άλλη άκρη της Αθήνας, καλό είναι από την επόμενη Τετάρτη να καθιερωθεί ένα quagga install fest. Έτσι όλοι θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να δουν / εγκαταστήσουν στο mikrotik τους quagga.
Πάρτε την πρωτοβουλία και αξιοποιείστε την υποδομή που διαθέτει ο Σύλλογος στη λέσχη του, ελεύθερα σε όλους.

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτή την δικαιολογία - ο,τι δηλαδή το να μην αποσύρουν τα μικροτίκ τα paths δεν επιρρεάζει το δίκτυο - δεν την καταλαβαίνω.

Πριν λοιπόν χαρακτηρίσω αυτούς που την προτάσσουν, όπως τους πρέπει, τους δίνω μία ακόμη ευκαιρία να υπερασπισθούν το ιδεολόγημά τους αυτό. 

Το ότι κάποιος έρριξε 256 μούφα-prefixes που δεν αποσύρθηκαν, έντάξει δεν έφερε τον κατακλυσμό του κόσμου. 

Ανύπαρκτοι τερματικοί κόμβοι ήσαν, κανείς ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα τους επισκεπτόταν, οπότε είτε μπορεί να τους προσπελάσει είτε όχι μικρή διαφορά κάνει. 

Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω.

Αν όμως το ίδιο συμβεί σε έναν υπάρχοντα ενδιάμεσο κόμβο, τούτο δεν θα δημιουργήσει μία μαύρη τρύπα για τους διερχόμενους ;

Θυμάμαι όταν κάνανε δοκιμές στον TOP και είχα βάλει σαν DNS αυτόν του spirosco ήμουνα συνέχεια μέσα στον ρούτερ μου για να βρίσκω τρόπους να αποφεύγω την μαύρη τρύπα του TOP.

Ερώτηση :

Η δημιουργία μαύρης τρυπας στη θέση ενός ενδιάμεσου κόμβου που ετέθη εκτός λειτουργίας, μπορεί να προκληθεί από την μη απόσυρση του path από τους γειτονικούς κόμβους ;

α) ΝΑΙ
β) ΟΧΙ 
γ) Δεν γνωρίζω, δεν απαντώ 

Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα γράψω στο forum μου για να μην προκαλώ επιπλέον φόρτο στους moderators.

ΥΓ. Σχετικά με θέμα στην ενότητα του σωματείου - όπου δεν μπορώ να γράψω- παραθέτω εδώ την άποψή μου :

Δύο χρόνια πρίν :
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... highlight=

----------


## papashark

Οχι, δεν έχεις δίκιο.

Οταν κάποιος πέφτει, τότε απλά οι προβληματικοί κόμβοι συνεχίζουν να τους ανακοινώνουν για πάντα.

Οταν προσπαθείς να πας στον πεσμένο κόμβο, τότε απλά θα πας στον προβληματικό κόμβο και θα πέσεις στην μαύρη τρύπα.

Οταν ξανασηκωθεί ο κόμβος τότε απλά θα ανακοινωθεί νέο path, θα σβήσουν τα λανθασμένα παλιά και θα φτάσεις εκεί μια χαρά.


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάνεις βόλτες για να βρεις κάτι χωρίς να ξέρεις αν τελικά είναι κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα ή όντως έχει πέσει ο κόμβος.

Πιθανότατα μέχρι να έρθει το σωστό path να πηγαίνεις από το παλιό (δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα θα φας).

Αμα φλαπάρεις κάπου θα τον τρως γιατί σώνει και καλά θα πας από εκεί.

Τα δεδομένα κυκλοφωρούν άσκοπα τρώγοντας το bandwidth χωρίς λόγο.


Το ερώτημα είναι πόσο σημαντικό είναι το πρόβλημα που δημιουργούν.


και η απάντηση είναι απλή, το δίκτυο δουλεύει, οπότε δεν είναι φοβερό το πρόβλημα, αλλά το ότι το δίκτυο γενικά δουλεύει δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι ένα πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λύσουμε....

----------


## acoul

> Βγαλε αυτα:
> 
> 
> ```
> neighbor χχχ.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ prefix-list awmn out
> ```
> 
> και βαλε απο αυτα:
> 
> ...


γιατί να μην φιλτράρει το maxaslength στο in ?

επίσης το soft-reconfiguration είναι απαραίτητο;



> Turn soft reconfiguration on or off for the specified direction.
> If soft reconfiguration is turned on, filter changes will be ap-
> plied on configuration reloads. If turned off, a BGP session
> needs to be cleared to apply the filter changes. Enabling
> softreconfig in will raise the memory requirements of bgpd( 8 ) be-
> cause the unmodified AS path attributes need to be stored as
> well.

----------


## spirosco

Με το soft-reconfiguration περιοριζεις τις τραμπαλες οταν χρειαζεται να κανεις καποια αλλαγη/δοκιμη π.χ. σε prefix-lists ή filter-lists.
Ειναι πολυ πιο "κομψο" για το δικτυο απο το να ριχνεις και να ξανασηκωνεις το bgp session με τον x bgp neighbor.
Απαιτει παραπανω μνημη, που στη περιπτωση ενος μεσου awmn router ειναι αρκετη αφου μιλαμε για 500 περιπου prefixes.

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> Βγαλε αυτα:
> 
> 
> ```
> neighbor χχχ.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ prefix-list awmn out
> ```
> 
> ...


Μονο στην εξοδο παιζει σωστα πρώτον, και δευτερον ειπαμε οτι δεν 
μπορούμε να έχουμε, και filter-list και prefix-list μαζι στην ιδια κατευθηνση
τουλάχιστον ετσι συμβουλέυει η cisco....καλα στο βρόντο τα γράφω, ρε acoul?

----------


## acoul

το maxaslength φίλτρο δεν με έχει πείσει για την αναγκαιότητά του, όχι μόνο δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αλλά δυσκολεύει τον εντοπισμό του.. Το awmn φίλτρο στην είσοδο το θεωρώ πιο χρήσιμο και απαραίτητο ... !!

----------


## manoskol

> το maxaslength φίλτρο δεν με έχει πείσει για την αναγκαιότητά του, όχι μόνο δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αλλά δυσκολεύει τον εντοπισμό του.. Το awmn φίλτρο στην είσοδο το θεωρώ πιο χρήσιμο και απαραίτητο ... !!


Καλα το οτι δυσκολευει τον εντοπισμό του πως το συμπέρανες  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> το maxaslength φίλτρο δεν με έχει πείσει για την αναγκαιότητά του, όχι μόνο δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αλλά δυσκολεύει τον εντοπισμό του.. Το awmn φίλτρο στην είσοδο το θεωρώ πιο χρήσιμο και απαραίτητο ... !!
> 
> 
> Καλα το οτι δυσκολευει τον εντοπισμό του πως το συμπέρανες


παλιά όταν υπήρχε το πρόβλημα, χωρίς φίλτρο για τα μεγάλα paths έσκαγε το bgp, έτσι ήξερες αμέσως ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά ... όπως έχουμε πει και πιο παλιά το φίλτρο δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα, απλά το περιορίζει στα 250 hops. μια και σε βλέπω ορεξάτο, να δούμε τρόπους εντοπισμού του προβλήματος ??

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Διάβασε τα ολα τα post σε αυτο thred και θα το καταλαβεις μονος σου...
Αλεξ τα να βρεις κατι οτι ειναι λάθος ειναι το ευκολο, το δυσκολο ειναι να 
βγουν απο την νοοτροπια του client.... leeching και αγιος ο Θεός....  ::

----------


## commando

Το pdf για το RFD που ειχα πει σε alasondro k socratisg οτι θα σας δωσω παρτε το να μελετησετε κ οσοι αλλοι ισως θελουν.

----------


## acoul

άψογος ...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ερώτηση :
> 
> Η δημιουργία μαύρης τρυπας στη θέση ενός ενδιάμεσου κόμβου που ετέθη εκτός λειτουργίας, μπορεί να προκληθεί από την μη απόσυρση του path από τους γειτονικούς κόμβους ;
> 
> α) ΝΑΙ
> β) ΟΧΙ 
> γ) Δεν γνωρίζω, δεν απαντώ


Απάντηση: β)

...αλλά μπορεί να έχεις παρενεργείες.

Σε συνδυασμό με το mikrotik routing-stable (=quagga-unstable) triggάρει ένα αλλο bug όπου κάποιοι κόμβοι προσθετουν το AS τους παρόλο που υπάρχει ήδη στο AS_PATH. Αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργησει πολύ μακρυά AS_PATHS. Όταν τα AS_PATHS φτάσουν τα 256, ρίχνουν τον γείτονας BGP peer κάθε 2 λεπτά.

Ακόμη και με το φιλτρο maxaslength, αν αυτό το τεράστιο AS_PATH στο στείλει κάποιος αυτο ΔΕΝ θα κοπεί (το prefix πρέπει να ληφθεί πρώτα για να τα φιλτραριστεί).

Στην πραγματικότητα το maxaslength προστατευει τους γειτονες σου από prefixes με μήκος μεγαλύτερο από 250 και όχι εσένα (για αυτό και out) - αντιθέτως με το awmn-bgp που προστατευει εσένα αλλά από invalid prefix lengths (για αυτό και in).

Επίσης μπορεί να triggάρει ένα αλλο bug όπου κάποιοι κόμβοι προσθετουν το AS τους παρόλο που υπάρχει ήδη στο AS_PATH

----------


## MAuVE

Acinonyx δεν ταιριάζουν αυτά που γράφεις με την μικρή αλλά ξεκάθαρη εμπειρία που έχω πάνω στο θέμα από την εποχή της μαύρης τρύπας του ΤΟΡ.

Το ξαναβάζω λοιπόν πιό αναλυτικά μήπως και δεν το κατάλαβες.

Έχουμε ένα μικρό δίκτυο με δύο paths μεταξύ 1 και 10:

α) 1 - 2 - 3 - 10

β) 1 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 10

Όταν όλοι οι κόμβοι είναι ενεργοί για να πάει ο 1 στον 10 θα πάρει την διαδρομή α) σαν αριθμούσα το ολιγότερα AS.

Πές τώρα ότι πέφτει το ρεύμα στον 3 και ότι ο 2 δεν αποσύρει τον γείτονα 3 και τις σχετικές διαδρομές 2 - 3 και 2 - 3 - 10.

Ο router στο 1 που θα συνεχίσει να παίρνει από τον 2 την διαδρομή 2 - 3 - 10 υπάρχει περίπτωση να λάβει την θεία επιφώτιση και να γυρίσει στη β) ;

Δεν θα κάθεται να προσπαθεί μέσω της α) και να πέφτει στη μαύρη τρύπα που δημιουργήθηκε ;

Αν λοιπόν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, δημιουργούνται ή όχι παγίδες στο δίκτυο ;

----------


## mbjp

edit: ακυρο

----------


## enaon

Θα ήταν ωραία να ήταν έτσι, θα μας είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα και μπορεί να είχαμε βρει τι φταίει.

Όσο κάποιος ανακοινώνει ένα subnet, το πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίζετε, συμβαίνει όταν παύει να το ανακοινώνει.

----------


## Cha0s

> Στην πραγματικότητα το maxaslength προστατευει τους γειτονες σου από prefixes με μήκος μεγαλύτερο από 250 και όχι εσένα (για αυτό και out) - αντιθέτως με το awmn-bgp που προστατευει εσένα αλλά από invalid prefix lengths (για αυτό και in).


Οπότε στην ουσία τα φίλτρα για το length μας προστατεύουν για να μην κολήσουν τα peers πρακτικά.

Πέρα από την μνήμη (εφόσον έχουμε τα φίλτρα), τα φαντάσματα τι άλλο πρόβλημα δημιουργούν στην δρομολόγηση; (όχι στην αισθητική του routing table)

----------


## Acinonyx

Εκτός του ότι μπερδεύουμε τα αυγά με τα πασχάλια κοντέυουμε να τα χάσουμε κιόλας.

Δεν αποδίδονται όλα τα συμπτώματα σε ένα πρόβλημα. Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι το mikrotik routing έχει πάνω από ένα πρόβλημα:

έχει default timers 0, 0[/*:m:942de]δεν αποσύρει τα routes[/*:m:942de]δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το AS του στο AS_PATH[/*:m:942de]

Το 1 προκαλέι μαύρες τρύπες σαν αυτές του mauve για όλο το δίκτυο. ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΕΤΑΙ
Το 2 προκαλεί φαντάσματα routes τα οποία μπορεί να φαίνονται είτε σαν μαυρες τρύπες είτε σαν λούπες αλλά μόνο για τους προορισμους αυτούς. ΔΕΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΕΤΑΙ
Το 3 προκαλεί πτώση των γειτόνων BGP peers κάθε 2 λεπτά και πιθανόν λούπες. Triggάρεται από το 2 αλλά και μόνο του. ΔΕΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΕΤΑΙ

Υπάρχουν και άλλα πρόβλημα όμως που γνωρίζουμε και έχουν σχέση με το setup των κόμβων (ανθρώπινα λάθη) που επηρρρεάζουν άμεσα το routing:
άσχετα gateways/static routes στο ιδιο table με το AWMN[/*:m:942de]ξεχασμενα rp_filters σε linux routers (συνήθως debian based)[/*:m:942de]κόμβοι με >1 routers και OSPF με δηλωμένο όλο το /24[/*:m:942de]...[/*:m:942de]

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα το mikrotik routing.

Λέω ότι εφόσον έχουμε τα φίλτρα και που κυκλοφορούν τα φαντάσματα δεν μας επηρρεάζουν σε κάτι έτσι;

----------


## Danimoth

> [*]κόμβοι με >1 routers και OSPF με δηλωμένο όλο το /24


Εξηγείς λίγο αυτό?

----------


## MAuVE

> Το 2 προκαλεί φαντάσματα routes τα οποία μπορεί να φαίνονται είτε σαν μαυρες τρύπες είτε σαν λούπες αλλά μόνο για τους προορισμους αυτούς. ΔΕΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΕΤΑΙ


Θα ήθελα να κάνουμε ένα πείραμα γιατί διατηρώ την άποψη ότι δεν αφορά *μόνο* τους προορισμούς αυτούς, αλλά και όλους όσων τα bestpaths περιλαμβάνουν τον κόμβο φάντασμα (δες παραπάνω παράδειγμα).

Να φτιάξουμε ένα μικρό test δίκτυο να το δοκιμάσουμε για να βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπέρασμα. 

O spirosco έχει ήδη συμφωνήσει. 

Άλλοι εθελοντές ;

----------


## mojiro

συμφωνω, και μπορουμε να το κανουμε μεσω vpn's οπως ειχαμε κανει
και με το olsr. μπορω να συμετασχω με 3 pc, mtik 2.9.6, mtik 2.9.27
με quagga και linux με quagga.

----------


## MAuVE

Με τα vpns άν το δίκτυο από το οποίο περνάνε έχει προβλήματα, δεν θα μας μπερδεύουν ; 

Τι σχετική εμπειρία έχετε αποκομίσει από το olsr ;

Προσωπικά, μπορώ να διαθέσω ένα cisco 1750 full RAM που κάθεται.

----------


## mojiro

λαβε το ως ενα error factor, που και στην πραξη ειπαρχει.

πχ,
προβλημα στη πραγματικη δρομολογηση <=> προβλημα στο rf του εικονικου wifi link

ενοειτε οτι θα γινουν bb-vpn's με αντιστοιχο τροπο οπως ειναι και η συνηθης δρομολογηση.

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι αν θα μπορούμε να το ξεχωρίζουμε, όπως στο παράδειγμα που ανέφερες.

Αν δηλαδή διακοπεί η rf σύνδεση, αμέσως το καταλαβαίνουμε και δεν ψάχνουμε στο routing.

Αν όμως το routing μέσω του οποίου περνάει το vpn πέφτει σε μαύρες τρύπες θα μπορούμε να το ξεχωρίσουμε από τις ηθελημένες τρύπες που θα δημιουργούμε εμείς σε επίπεδο vpn για το test ?

Αυτό με προβληματίζει.

----------


## mojiro

ε ναι ειναι δυσκολο και παιζεις με τις πιθανοτητες, και με ελεγχο πρωτου
ξεκινησεις τα πειραματα...

επισης τα πειραματα προτειμαται να γινονται σε ωρες που κανεις δε σκαλιζει
για αυτο τον λογο...

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> [*]κόμβοι με >1 routers και OSPF με δηλωμένο όλο το /24
> 
> 
> Εξηγείς λίγο αυτό?


Πείτε μου μία plz, γιατί δηλώνω και στους δυο router μου όλα το /24 subnet μου, μήπως δεν κάνω καλά?

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι,
είναι λάθος..

Θα πρέπει στο OSPF να δηλώνεις μόνο το subnet που επικοινωνούν οι routers μεταξύ τους (π.χ. το subnet του switch)

----------


## MAuVE

Μπορείτε να δείτε αν φτάνετε στην vyatta που έστησα στο http://10.2.7.1

userID & password : vyatta

Περισσότερα εδώ : http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry349

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν φτανω....

----------


## MAuVE

Το φαντάστηκα, γιατί δεν κάνει advertise το 10.2.7.0/24

Θέλει λοπόν κι' άλλο ψάξιμο.

----------


## Danimoth

Εγώ φτάνω.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγώ φτάνω.


Φτάνεις γιατί το έφτιαξα

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Αλλο εννοούσε ο acinonyx, tα /24 να μην τα έχεις στο ospf-networks, εκει να έχεις το subnet της διασύνδεσης των δρομολογητών σου.
Στο bgp-networks, πρέπει να έχεις το /24.

----------


## Danimoth

> Αλλο εννοούσε ο acinonyx, tα /24 να μην τα έχεις στο ospf-networks, εκει να έχεις το subnet της διασύνδεσης των δρομολογητών σου.
> Στο bgp-networks, πρέπει να έχεις το /24.



A, ναι, όταν είχα OSPF είχα βάλει μόνο το subnet διασύνδεσης των router. Αλλά είχα την αίσθηση ότι αφού έβαλα την quagga δεν έχω πλέον OSPF  :: 

Επίσης το /24 δηλώνετε στο bgp-networks και στους δύο router.

----------


## Cha0s

Επαναφέρω αυτό το θέμα καθώς μετά από 10 χρόνια το πρόβλημα παραμένει και φαίνεται πως *ίσως* είναι εύκολο να λυθεί πλέον.

Έκανα ένα scan στο δίκτυο για να βρω όλα τα <v5 Mikrotik χωρίς Quagga τα οποία είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό (όπως είχαμε καταλήξει τότε) να ευθύνονται για τα prefixes-φαντάσματα που διατηρούν στο routing table μέχρι και μήνες μετά.

Η μέθοδος που ακολούθησα είναι η εξής:

Πρώτα σκάναρα όλο το 10.0.0.0/8 για ανοιχτά winbox ports 8291 (οπότε να βρω τις IPs που τρέχουν mikrotiks). Επρόκειτο για ένα απλό SYN/SYN ACK και τίποτα παραπάνω.
Μετά σκάναρα όλες τις IPs που βρήκα για ανοιχτό port 179 (οπότε να βρω ποια από αυτά τα mikrotik είναι bgp routers μιας και όσοι δεν τρέχουν BGP δεν μας νοιάζουν)
Έπειτα έκανα ένα cURL GET / στο port 80 σε όσες από τις παραπάνω IPs τρέχουν BGP και με λίγο regex έκανα extract την mikrotik version για κάθε IP.

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν αρκετοί routers που έχουν firewalls ή κλειστά κάποια από τα παραπάνω ports οπότε δεν είναι 100% έγκυρη η λίστα που προέκυψε.
Είναι όμως ένας μπούσουλας.
Επίσης επειδή ένας router μπορεί να έχει διάφορες IPs (ανά link κλπ) εμφανίζονται πολλά παραπάνω αποτελέσματα από τα AS του δικτύου.


Οπότε τα στατιστικά που προκύπτουν είναι τα παρακάτω:

Συνολικές IPs που τρέχουν Winbox: 3733
Συνολικές IPs από τις παραπάνω που τρέχουν BGP: 3211

Mikrotik Versions:



```
Version 6.x: 1949
Version 5.x: 590
Version 4.x: 71
Version 3.x: 51
Version 2.x: 57
```

Σύνολο IPs που δεν απάνταγαν σε GET / request: 534
Σύνολο IPs που δεν απάνταγαν σε BGP: 522

Από τα παραπάνω βγαίνουν τα εξής συμπεράσματα.
Για αρχή περίμενα να είναι πολύ χειρότερη η κατάσταση αλλά απότι φαίνεται η πλειοψηφία του δικτύου παίζει με v6.x (αν και πέτυχα και άκυρες εκδόσεις 6.0, Release candidates κλπ που καλό είναι να γίνουν upgrade - αν και δεν μας αφορούν στην παρούσα φάση).
Θεωρώ πως οι λίγοι που τρέχουν ακόμα v2/3/4 είναι αυτοί που δημιουργούν τα μακρινάρια. Το θετικό είναι πως δεν είναι πάρα πολλοί οπότε μπορούμε να τους ξεκαθαρίσουμε και να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί τους μπας και κάνουν κανένα upgrade (αν είναι τζαμπατζήδες και δεν θέλουν να πάρουν license μπορούν να βάλουν τουλάχιστον σπασμένη v5.26 που παίζει οκ - και δεν είναι china backdoored- τσεκαρισμένο  :: )


Ακολουθεί η πλήρης λίστα με AS - NodeName - IP - Mtik Version - Quagga Version


```
16924	kaivs_beehive		10.2.1.1           - 3.20	0.98.6-acinonyx
806	sbolis			10.2.18.100        - 2.9.27	0.98.6
				10.2.18.129        - 2.9.27
				10.2.18.217        - 2.9.27
				10.2.18.234        - 2.9.27
				10.2.18.235        - 2.9.27
				10.2.18.241        - 2.9.27
				10.2.18.249        - 2.9.27	0.98.6
4097	gvaf			10.2.38.230        - 2.9.27	0.98.6
6830	yang			10.2.90.1          - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
7780	manoskol		10.2.93.45         - 4.12	0.99.17
19174	sv1bdo			10.2.97.1          - 3.22	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.97.129        - 3.22
				10.2.97.255        - 3.22
9046	pavlos			10.2.116.1         - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.116.33        - 2.9.27
				10.2.116.41        - 2.9.27
				10.2.116.100       - 2.9.27
8266	Warlock			10.2.158.218       - 2.9.27	0.98.6
8245	Wizard			10.2.162.2         - 2.9.27	0.98.6
				10.2.162.65        - 2.9.27
				10.2.162.237       - 2.9.27
				10.2.162.249       - 2.9.27
8484	aineiasm		10.2.195.1         - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.195.241       - 2.9.27
				10.2.195.253       - 2.9.27
11663	captain sparrow		10.2.250.1         - 2.9.50	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.250.193       - 2.9.50
				10.2.250.197       - 2.9.50
8606	Talisman		10.3.8.1           - 4.12	0.99.17
				10.3.8.73          - 4.12
				10.3.8.193         - 4.12
2315	nvak			10.14.145.65       - 4.6	0.99.16
				10.14.145.201      - 4.6	0.99.16
				10.14.145.205      - 3.20	0.99.16 (nvak remote peer)
				10.14.145.209      - 4.6
				10.14.145.225      - 4.6
				10.14.145.233      - 4.6
				10.14.145.241      - 4.6
3252	NetTraptor		10.14.147.139      - 2.9.27	0.98.6
4320	vector			10.14.150.65       - 2.9.27	0.98.6
				10.14.150.141      - 2.9.27
3375	alex23			10.19.150.33       - 4.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.19.150.65       - 4.17
956	netsailor		10.21.124.59       - 3.30	0.99.16
				10.21.124.65       - 3.30
				10.21.124.73       - 3.30
				10.21.124.97       - 3.30
				10.21.124.137      - 3.30
				10.21.124.145      - 3.30
				10.21.124.149      - 3.30
				10.21.124.157      - 3.30
20305	ipduh			10.21.241.170      - 3.22	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sv1bdo remote peer)
6459	nkout			10.23.31.42        - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9533	sinotna			10.23.51.2         - 3.20	0.98.6-acinonyx
4953	nemecis			10.26.123.249      - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
14165	colours			10.26.162.1        - 3.20	0.98.6-acinonyx
				10.26.162.53       - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nemecis remote peer)
				10.26.162.54       - 4.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nemecis local peer?)
				10.26.162.57       - 3.20	0.98.6-acinonyx
				10.26.162.65       - 3.20	0.98.6-acinonyx
				10.26.162.66       - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (colours remote peer?)
10515	akritas8812		10.29.92.250       - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
8136	Spidy			10.29.95.234       - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
1	dti			10.37.56.100       - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
				10.37.56.241       - 3.20	0.99.16
				10.37.56.244       - 3.20	0.99.16
543	geomanous		10.37.67.1         - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
				10.37.67.11        - 2.9.27
				10.37.67.99        - 2.9.27
				10.37.67.102       - 2.9.27
				10.37.67.225       - 2.9.27
827	MerNion-2		10.41.228.65       - 3.20	0.98.6
				10.41.228.85       - 3.20
				10.41.228.254      - 3.20
3180 	argi			10.48.219.242      - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
8506	spef			10.48.228.18       - 2.9.27
7539	simfun			10.48.230.65       - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.48.230.129      - 2.9.27
3127	Diamantis		10.66.178.1        - 3.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.66.178.18       - 3.17
				10.66.178.61       - 3.17
				10.66.178.67       - 3.17
				10.66.178.98       - 3.17
7888	MiAp			10.66.183.5        - 4.6	0.99.16
1189	LambrosG		10.66.187.1        - 2.9.27	0.98.6
				10.66.187.213      - 2.9.27
				10.66.187.221      - 3.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Diamantis remote peer)
				10.66.187.222      - 2.9.27
				10.66.187.254      - 2.9.27
6787	spidercode		10.69.216.242      - 4.6	0.99.16
15594	darengrPR		10.71.147.234      - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
16941	agelos-porto 2		10.71.151.1        - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3473	vassilis1		10.84.230.246      - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
7164	matsulas-sw1kmi		10.87.203.1        - 2.9.27	0.98.6
				10.87.203.129      - 2.9.27
				10.87.203.165      - 2.9.27
				10.87.203.241      - 2.9.27
14209	blucky			10.87.236.2        - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga


========================
| ΕΚΤΟΣ AWMN:          |
========================

10.140.7.74        - 3.13                                      
10.140.9.122       - 3.13                                      
10.140.14.102      - 3.22                                      
10.140.22.1        - 3.13                                      
10.140.22.65       - 3.13                                      
10.140.22.129      - 3.13                                      
10.140.22.193      - 3.13                                      
10.140.22.249      - 3.13                                      
10.140.22.253      - 3.13                                      
10.143.3.134       - 3.22                                      
10.143.11.1        - 3.22                                      
10.143.11.65       - 3.22                                      
10.146.6.2         - 4.17                                      
10.146.9.250       - 4.17                                      
10.148.5.1         - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.5.33        - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.5.37        - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.5.41        - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.5.45        - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.5.65        - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.7.38        - 4.11                                      
10.148.9.1         - 4.17                                      
10.148.9.42        - 4.17                                      
10.148.9.65        - 4.17                                      
10.148.10.67       - 4.17                                      
10.148.11.130      - 3.13                                      
10.148.11.134      - 3.10                                      
10.148.11.170      - 4.11                                      
10.148.11.190      - 4.11                                      
10.148.11.198      - 4.14                                      
10.148.12.1        - 3.13                                      
10.148.13.1        - 3.10                                      
10.148.15.1        - 4.17                                      
10.148.15.33       - 4.17                                      
10.148.15.37       - 4.17                                      
10.148.15.41       - 4.17                                      
10.148.15.45       - 4.17                                      
10.148.15.65       - 4.17                                      
10.148.21.1        - 4.11                                      
10.148.22.1        - 4.11                                      
10.148.22.65       - 4.11                                      
10.148.27.1        - 4.14                                      
10.148.36.33       - 4.17                                      
10.148.37.1        - 4.11                                      
10.148.37.33       - 4.11                                      
10.148.40.1        - 4.11                                      
10.148.40.33       - 4.11                                      
10.148.40.65       - 4.11                                      
10.148.50.42       - 4.17                                      
10.148.50.50       - 4.17                                      
10.148.51.46       - 4.11                                      
10.148.52.38       - 3.30                                      
10.148.59.1        - 3.30                                      
10.148.59.65       - 3.30                                      
10.148.59.129      - 3.30                                      
10.148.59.160      - 3.30                                      
10.148.60.1        - 4.17                                      
10.148.60.65       - 4.17                                      
10.148.60.81       - 4.17                                      
10.148.60.89       - 4.17                                      
10.148.60.97       - 4.17                                      
10.148.101.1       - 4.17                                      
10.148.101.33      - 4.17                                      
10.148.101.37      - 4.17                                      
10.148.101.41      - 4.17                                      
10.148.101.45      - 4.17                                      
10.148.101.46      - 4.14                                      
10.148.103.34      - 4.11                                      
10.148.120.1       - 4.14                                      
10.148.120.33      - 4.14                                      
10.148.120.34      - 4.17                                      
10.148.120.129     - 4.14                                      
10.148.130.1       - 4.17                                      
10.148.130.33      - 4.17                                      
10.148.130.37      - 4.17                                      
10.148.130.38      - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.130.41      - 4.17                                      
10.148.130.45      - 4.17                                      
10.148.130.49      - 4.17                                      
10.148.130.53      - 4.17                                      
10.148.132.1       - 2.9.51                                    
10.148.140.1       - 4.11                                      
10.148.140.65      - 4.11                                      
10.249.20.1        - 4.14                                      
10.249.20.254      - 4.14
```

Και ξεκαθαρισμένη η λίστα μόνο με όσους παίζουν με <v5.x και δεν έχουν quagga.



```
6830	yang			10.2.90.1          - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
19174	sv1bdo			10.2.97.1          - 3.22	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.97.129        - 3.22
				10.2.97.255        - 3.22
9046	pavlos			10.2.116.1         - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.116.33        - 2.9.27
				10.2.116.41        - 2.9.27
				10.2.116.100       - 2.9.27
8484	aineiasm		10.2.195.1         - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.195.241       - 2.9.27
				10.2.195.253       - 2.9.27
11663	captain sparrow		10.2.250.1         - 2.9.50	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.2.250.193       - 2.9.50
				10.2.250.197       - 2.9.50
3375	alex23			10.19.150.33       - 4.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.19.150.65       - 4.17
20305	ipduh			10.21.241.170      - 3.22	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sv1bdo remote peer)
6459	nkout			10.23.31.42        - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4953	nemecis			10.26.123.249      - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
14165	colours			10.26.162.53       - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nemecis remote peer)
				10.26.162.54       - 4.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nemecis local peer?)
				10.26.162.66       - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (colours remote peer?)
10515	akritas8812		10.29.92.250       - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
8136	Spidy			10.29.95.234       - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
1	dti			10.37.56.100       - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
543	geomanous		10.37.67.1         - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
				10.37.67.11        - 2.9.27
				10.37.67.99        - 2.9.27
				10.37.67.102       - 2.9.27
				10.37.67.225       - 2.9.27
3180 	argi			10.48.219.242      - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
7539	simfun			10.48.230.65       - 2.9.27	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.48.230.129      - 2.9.27
3127	Diamantis		10.66.178.1        - 3.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
				10.66.178.18       - 3.17
				10.66.178.61       - 3.17
				10.66.178.67       - 3.17
				10.66.178.98       - 3.17
1189	LambrosG		10.66.187.221      - 3.17	!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Diamantis remote peer)
15594	darengrPR		10.71.147.234      - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
16941	agelos-porto 2		10.71.151.1        - 3.30	!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3473	vassilis1		10.84.230.246      - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
14209	blucky			10.87.236.2        - 2.9.27	Unknown Quagga
```

Μιλάμε για μόλις 22 κόμβους. 
Πλέον (του πούστη έχει περάσει μία *δεκαετία*!!!) δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία γιατί να μην τρέχει κάποιος τουλάχιστον 5.26 (ή ακόμα καλύτερα να πάρει ένα License, δεν κάνει και τα 1000 ευρώ πια!)

Όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον από τους παραπάνω ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί του να τον ενημερώσει να ρίξει ένα upgrade.

Άντε μπας και απαλλαγούμε επιτέλους από τα prefixes-φαντάσματα!

----------


## Cha0s

Λοιπόν έστησα ένα lab με 15 mikrotik routers σε μία πρόχειρη τοπολογία μεταξύ τους (2-5 peers ο καθένας) με ίσες και άνισες διαδρομές, peers-'σουβλάκια' κλπ να πλησιάζει λίγο την άναρχη τοπολογία του AWMN. Δεν έχω ρίξει πολύ σκέψη στην τοπολογία, απλά «τράβηξα links» στην τύχη  :: 
bgp-lab-topology.jpg

Σε πρώτη φάση είχα και τους 15 routers με MikroTik v6.34.3.

Κάνοντας δοκιμές ανακοινώνοντας prefixes από το 'AWMN' και μετά αφαιρώντας τα φεύγουν αμέσως και από τους 15 routers.

Έκανα inject όλο το routing table του AWMN και το αφαιρούσα και επίσης δεν ξέμενε κανένα φάντασμα πουθενά.

Ότι και να δοκίμασα δεν κατάφερα να «κολλήσω» κάτι στα routing tables και των 15 routers.


Οπότε δοκίμασα να κάνω downgrade τον BGP-Lab004 σε MikroTik v5.26. Οι υπόλοιποι παρέμειναν με 6.34.3.

Επαναλαμβάνοντας τις ίδιες ανακοινώσεις κλπ, παρατήρησα πως αφαιρώντας ένα prefix ενώ φεύγει από το routing table του 004 δεν στέλνει withdrawn message τους γείτονες του με αποτέλεσμα αυτοί να μην κάνουν withdraw τίποτα και να συνεχίζουν να αναμεταδίδουν αυτά τα routes στους υπόλοιπους routers.
Έτσι πολύ γρήγορα κάποιοι routers μένουν καθαροί αλλά κάποιοι ξεμένουν με όλα τα prefixes.
Απόσο κατάλαβα όσοι routers είναι πιο κοντά στο AS της original ανακοίνωσης δεν μολύνονται από τα φαντάσματα. Όσοι είναι πιο μακρυά (και πίσω από τον 004) κρατάνε φαντάσματα και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις γίνανε και τα γνωστά μακρινάρια.

Κάνοντας restart τους γείτονες που έχουν τα φαντάσματα, *δεν* λύνεται το πρόβλημα. Με το που συνδεθούν ξανά στον προβληματικό 004 αμέσως ξανατραβάνε όλα τα κατά τα άλλα αποσυρμένα routes.
Οπότε τοπικά δεν τα έχει πουθενά τα routes ο 004 (τουλάχιστον δεν φαίνονται στο cli/winbox ούτε δουλεύουν με ping/trace από τον router) αλλά *το BGP τα κρατάει κάπου* και συνεχίζει να τα στέλνει στους γείτονες παρόλο που είναι withdrawn locally!

Μόνο με restart του προβληματικού router (v5.26) σταματάει να στέλνει τα άκυρα routes στους γείτονες (ασχέτως αν κάνουν restart ή όχι οι γείτονες).
*Δεν χρειάζεται restart όλου του router*, *μόνο το BGP αρκεί* για να ξεκολλήσει. Restart των επιμέρους BGP peers δεν αρκεί απότι τσέκαρα.
Μάλιστα κάνοντας restart τον 004 καθάρισαν τα routing tables των υπολοίπων πριν καλά καλά ξανασηκωθούν τα peers!

Επίσης κάνοντας ξανά inject τα κολλημένα routes και αφαιρώντας τα δεν ξεκολλάει. Συνεχίζει να μην στέλνει τα withdrawn messages στους γείτονες του. 

Όλο το παραπάνω που περιγράφω το κάνω reproduce κάθε φορά που το δοκιμάζω! Τουλάχιστον στην συγκεκριμένη τοπολογία. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει σε άλλους routers με διαφορετικές διαδρομές αν γίνεται trigger το πρόβλημα.
Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο!!


Να πω πως οι δοκιμές μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν γίνει μεθοδικά και δεν έχω εξαντλήσει όλες τις πιθανότητες αλλά είναι ένα πρώτο καλό βήμα!

Άρα, _εντελώς αυθαίρετα για την ώρα_, θεωρώ πως όσα <=5.26 υπάρχουν στο δίκτυο είναι υπεύθυνα για τα φαντάσματα.

Θα κάτσω να περάσω και άλλες εκδόσεις της 6.χ σειράς να δω αν το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και μετά την 5.26.
Τυχαία δοκίμασα την 6.6 και το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει οπότε λογικά το πρόβλημα είναι λυμένο στην 6.χ

Αλλά όπως είδα και στο Lab, ένας προβληματικός router αρκεί για να δημιουργήσει φαντάσματα σε πολλούς άλλους!
Όπως είχε πει και ο Acinonyx πρέπει να ελέγχουμε το routing table του γείτονα να δούμε αν έχει το/τα prefixes φαντάσματα που μας στέλνει.
Αν δεν τα έχει τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό αυτός να τα έχει δημιουργήσει και να πρέπει να γίνει restart το BGP του. *ΟΧΙ* στον router που υπάρχει το φάντασμα!!!

Φυσικά το restart δεν λύνει τίποτα. Απλά τα εξαφανίζει μέχρι να ξανατύχει να πέσει κάποιο prefix στο δίκτυο και να ξαναδημιουργηθούν.
Θα πρέπει να γίνουν upgrade σε 6.x (ούτως ή άλλως δηλαδή... οτιδήποτε πριν την 6.χ είναι αρχαίο πλέον!!)

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά έκανες Βαγγέλη με το lab.



> Δεν χρειάζεται restart όλου του router, μόνο το BGP αρκεί για να ξεκολλήσει. Restart των επιμέρους BGP peers δεν αρκεί απότι τσέκαρα.


Πως κάνεις restart την bgp σε mikrotik; εννοείς το /routing bgp peer refresh-all resend-all

Στη Πάτρα είχα διαβάσει το είχαν βάλει σε scheduler να το κάνει κάθε 24 ώρες.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! χτες παρατηρησα οτι στα δικα μου RBs και Αθηνας και εξοχικου αλλα και σε ολα τα γειτονικα και σε αλλους που ρωτησα στο BGP-Peers οχι σε ολα τα links εχουν μεγαλο αριθμο routes πχ εμενα ειχε ενα link συνηθως το πολυ 680 και χτες κοντευε τις 2500!!!! σε αλλους ειδα κοντα 3500 ενω ποτε δεν ειχα τοσα πολλα! το εγραψα και στο leechers.
Ξερει κανεις πως και γιατι συμβαινει αυτο? απο περιεργεια ρωταω μηπως ειναι καποιο προβλημα, γιατι δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα καπου ή σε δρομολογησεις.

----------


## gvaf

Σε εμένα 1800 ....

----------


## Nikiforos

Τοσο είχες πάντα;

----------


## gvaf

> Τοσο είχες πάντα;


Οχι βέβαια είχα 700~800...

----------


## Nikiforos

Περίεργα πράγματα! Τι να έγινε αραγες;
ενημερωνω οτι τωρα ειναι οκ παλι! ως δια μαγειας εφτιαξε !!!!

----------


## chrismarine

Ενδέχεται να γίνονται δόκιμες διασύνδεσης με άλλα δίκτυα του εξωτερικού , εγώ αυτήν την στιγμή έχω 1500 !

----------


## mikemtb

Πόσα τέτοια routes να 'σηκωνει' ένα π. χ. 433? 
Και ποσο άραγε %του επεξεργαστή να τρώει με κάθε προσθαφαιρεση ενός route? 
(ρητορικές ερωτήσεις χωρίς νόημα,μη δίνετε σημασία, αργά είναι)

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, στα δικα μου και γειτονικων κομβων που κοιταξα ειναι πλεον στα κανονικα τους επιπεδα. Σε εσας ειναι ετσι ακομα?

----------


## gas

stress test στους ρουτερ του δικτυου!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Αααα!

----------


## gvaf

Now 1411 routes !!

----------


## manoskol

Καλησπέρα μετα απο πόλυ καιρο γραφω εδω πάλι... εκανα καποια upgrade στους router μου σε 5.26 με quagga (οχι το πακέτο της MT) φανταζομαι οτι με αυτα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα
από την στιγμη που δεν χρησιμοποιείται το πακετο δρομολογησης του bgp της MT...

----------


## senius

Edit.

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα και στους ασύρματους φίλους.
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει τι δοκιμές γίνονται στους κόμβους *The Ghost Buster (#22209)* , *SupperQuagga ( #22128* ) ?

Στους περισσότερους κόμβους που δρομολογούν μέσω rb, εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες η cpu είναι πιο ανεβασμένη, καθώς ανακοινώνουν εκατοντάδες routes παραπάνω, προφανώς φαντάσματα ....
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και μια ενημέρωση προς όλους μας, από αυτούς που πειραματίζονται, οπού επί κοινού χρησιμοποιούμε το AWMN δίκτυο για όλους μας?
Θα θέλαμε κι εμείς να συμμετάσχουμε σε αυτό το πείραμα σας αν είναι ορθό και σίγουρα το θέλουμε, καλό όμως θα ήταν να μας ενημερώστε.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα τυχαίο παράδειγμα (το πρώτο που βρήκα μπροστά μου) από μια μη έγκυρη διαδρομή που ανακοινώνεται ενώ θα έπρεπε να έχει αποσυρθεί.

Εάν ταξινομήσουμε το bgp as path κατά peer θα δούμε πως παίρνουμε μια απόλυτα λογική σειρά στα path
O peer a μας γνωστοποιεί τους peers του b,c,d κ,ο,κ που με την σειρά τους μας γνωστοποιούν τους δικούς τους.
Για κάθε νέο AS που παίρνουμε θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε πώς να φτάσουμε ήδη στο προηγούμενο του.

Στο μαρκαρισμένο route πρώτα από όλα έχουμε ένα length που έχει απότομα αυξηθεί χωρίς να έχουμε καμία πληροφορία για τους ενδιάμεσους του.
Μετά από τον 8272 ο επόμενος 3016 μας δίνει μόνο μια διαδρομή που φανερά είναι άκυρη και καμία άλλη. 

Αν το κοιτάξουμε θα δούμε στον 3016 ένα mt 5.26 που δεν έχει καταφέρει να ανακοινώσει την απόσυρση από τον γείτονα του και συνεχίζεται να ανακοινώνεται από τον 8272.

Τέτοιου είδους ανωμαλίες στο bpg προσπαθεί να συλλάβει το path.awmn αν και έχει πολύ δρόμο μπροστά του.

----------


## StarGazer

τα uknown prefix τι είναι;
ftp://10.25.176.65/unknownprefix.txt

----------


## nikolas_350

Όπως είπα δεν έχει τελειώσει το project ούτε τα αποτελέσματα του είναι απόλυτα έγκυρα. Σε αυτή την κατηγορία είναι προσωρινά αυτά που είναι μετά από prepend χωρίς να μπορεί να γίνει περεταίρω έλεγχος .
Μάλλον ατυχής περιγραφή

Nothing to worry about

----------


## senius

> Edit.
> Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα και στους ασύρματους φίλους.
> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει τι δοκιμές γίνονται στους κόμβους The Ghost Buster (#22209) , SupperQuagga ( #22128 ) ?
> Στους περισσότερους κόμβους που δρομολογούν μέσω rb, εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες η cpu είναι πιο ανεβασμένη, καθώς ανακοινώνουν εκατοντάδες routes παραπάνω, προφανώς φαντάσματα ....
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και μια ενημέρωση προς όλους μας, από αυτούς που πειραματίζονται, οπού επί κοινού χρησιμοποιούμε το AWMN δίκτυο για όλους μας?
> Θα θέλαμε κι εμείς να συμμετάσχουμε σε αυτό το πείραμα σας αν είναι ορθό και σίγουρα το θέλουμε, καλό όμως θα ήταν να μας ενημερώστε.
> Ευχαριστώ.





> Ένα τυχαίο παράδειγμα (το πρώτο που βρήκα μπροστά μου) από μια μη έγκυρη διαδρομή που ανακοινώνεται ενώ θα έπρεπε να έχει αποσυρθεί.
> 
> Εάν ταξινομήσουμε το bgp as path κατά peer θα δούμε πως παίρνουμε μια απόλυτα λογική σειρά στα path
> O peer a μας γνωστοποιεί τους peers του b,c,d κ,ο,κ που με την σειρά τους μας γνωστοποιούν τους δικούς τους.
> Για κάθε νέο AS που παίρνουμε θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε πώς να φτάσουμε ήδη στο προηγούμενο του.
> 
> Στο μαρκαρισμένο route πρώτα από όλα έχουμε ένα length που έχει απότομα αυξηθεί χωρίς να έχουμε καμία πληροφορία για τους ενδιάμεσους του.
> Μετά από τον 8272 ο επόμενος 3016 μας δίνει μόνο μια διαδρομή που φανερά είναι άκυρη και καμία άλλη.
> 
> ...





> Όπως είπα δεν έχει τελειώσει το project ούτε τα αποτελέσματα του είναι απόλυτα έγκυρα. Σε αυτή την κατηγορία είναι προσωρινά αυτά που είναι μετά από prepend χωρίς να μπορεί να γίνει περεταίρω έλεγχος .
> Μάλλον ατυχής περιγραφή
> 
> Nothing to worry about


Καλησπέρα και πάλι.
Κινέζος εδώ....
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μας αναλύσει στα Ελληνικά, τις άνω απορίες που έχω?

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων. !!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Η ερώτηση πια είναι; γιατί δεν κατάλαβα.

Δεν έχω σχέση με κανένα από τους 2 κόμβους και δεν θα μιλήσω εγώ για αυτούς
Το path είναι ένα εργαλείο που έχει ανακοινωθεί εδώ
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...698#post565698 και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα παραπανίσια routes που έχουν εμφανιστεί τελευταία.

Τα φαντάσματα δεν δημιουργήθηκαν σήμερα, από το 2005 που είμαι εδώ όλα για αυτά ακούω.

Έχω προσπαθήσει 2 φορές να σου μεταφράσω αυτά που διαβάζεις και δεν δείχνεις να κατανοείς. Ελπίζω να πιάσουν τόπο αλλιώς ήταν χαμένος χρόνος. 

Σταμάτα να βλέπεις παντού συνομωσίες και μυστικά .

----------


## senius

> Η ερώτηση πια είναι; γιατί δεν κατάλαβα.
> 
> Δεν έχω σχέση με κανένα από τους 2 κόμβους και δεν θα μιλήσω εγώ για αυτούς
> Το path είναι ένα εργαλείο που έχει ανακοινωθεί εδώ
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...698#post565698 και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα παραπανίσια routes που έχουν εμφανιστεί τελευταία.
> 
> Τα φαντάσματα δεν δημιουργήθηκαν σήμερα, από το 2005 που είμαι εδώ όλα για αυτά ακούω.
> 
> Έχω προσπαθήσει 2 φορές να σου μεταφράσω αυτά που διαβάζεις και δεν δείχνεις να κατανοείς. Ελπίζω να πιάσουν τόπο αλλιώς ήταν χαμένος χρόνος. 
> ...


edit :
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι με σένα φιλε Νικολα. ούτε ήθελα εσύ να πάρεις θέση και να απαντήσεις. Άλλοι πρέπει να απαντήσουν...
Δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν συνωμοσίες, η μυστικά όπως πιστεύεις, ... κι αν υπάρχουν, εγώ δεν έχω καμιά σχέση. Άλλοι μεταξύ τους ναι, είναι αληθές και φανερό με τις κινήσεις τους !!
Εσύ Νικολα ενώ θες να βοηθήσεις πάντα !!!, εδώ δεν μπορείς. Και δεν απευθύνομαι σε σένα φίλε, και σε ευχαριστώ.!

Στο ερώτημα και πάλι :
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που έχει σχέσει με την νέα δημιουργία των routes φαντασμάτων, να μας αναλύσει στα Ελληνικά, τις άνω απορίες που έχω?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. !!!

----------


## StarGazer

Ψιλοάσχετο: από εχθές προσπαθώ να κάνω στο wind να εμφανίζονται οι ενεργοί κόμβοι συγκρίνοντας το c-class τους με το routing table που το παίρνω live από κεντρικό κόμβο ( http://www.wna.gr/wind/tools/network/routes.txt )
αν έχει κάποιος κάποια ιδέα για τα summarized routes μου λέει  ::

----------


## StarGazer

Για το θέμα με τα routes τώρα, μου ανέφερε κάποιος πως στο BGP υπάρχει bug σε εκδόσεις routerOS <= 6.2.

----------


## nikolas_350

Στο ίδιο θέμα 4 σελίδες πιο πίσω περιγράφετε το πρόβλημα. 

Στα υπερ φανταστικά changelog της ver. 6 οι τελευταίες αναφορές για αλλαγές στο bgp ήταν στην 6.0rc13 και μετά στην 6.8
http://routeros.butchevans.com/route...15/CHANGELOG_6
αυτό βέβαια δεν λέει τίποτα, ποτέ δεν ήταν σωστά και πλήρης. 

Αλλά αν στο είπε κάποιος που έστισε lab τώρα τελευταία, έτσι θα είναι.

----------


## senius

Ακόμη υπάρχουν άκυρα routes.

----------


## esma

Στα router μου αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω περίπου 7500-8000 routes. Πως γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## gas

«Τα παιδία παίζει» με το routing!!!

----------


## esma

Νομίζω έχει πέσει όλο το AWMN. Παίρνω routes μόνο από το ένα link μου.

----------


## gas

Δες εδω: http://prntscr.com/bbyzfw και η cpu σχεδον στο 100%

----------


## esma

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως, όλη μέρα σήμερα γίνεται χαμός. Μόνο εγώ και ο gas το έχουμε παρατηρήσει;

----------


## tsatasos

Όντως κάτι έχει γίνει... Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω αυτό

routes.jpg

*Ο mikemtb με ενημέρωσε πριν λίγο

----------


## xtnd

Prefix Count: *27714*

----------


## chrismarine

stress test στο δίκτυο και όλα κατά διαόλου ο ρουτερ κολλάει cpu load 100 % ,δεν λειτουργεί τίποτε dns κτλ έχω κάνει disable όλα τα bgp γιατί λόγω cpu load χάνω την επαφή με τον ρουτερ

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Προβλημα στο BGP μου.. δεχ εχω καθόλου prefixes! τι γίνεται? κόμβος 21498 περνω απο τον 3200

----------


## range

100% cpu χαμός δεν παίζει τίποτα  ::  αναγκαστικά με disable bgp  ::

----------


## neosforos

Παιδευομαι εδω και 2 ωρες με δαυτο... Τα routes που παιρνω απο τον Ozo αυξανονται με γεωμετρική πρόοδο ..!!! πανω απο 30000. Το κοψα..
Απο αλλο κομβο το ιδιο απο TheLaz ... τοκοψα.. 
Εγινα νησι με 3 κομβους ...!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, τετοια προβληματα ειχα δει σε δικα μου και σε γειτονικων κομβων πριν μηνες, ομως cpu usage ποτε δεν πηγε ψηλα! επισης εχουν σταματησει απο τοτε, τουλαχιστον σε αυτα που εχω προσβαση εγω δεν συμβαινει πλεον.
Τωρα γιατι γινεται αυτο αγνωστο! βεβαια να τονισω οτι δεν ειχα δει πχ πανω απο 3000 περιπου. Φανταζομαι σε μεγαλους κομβους με πολλα links θα γινεται ενας χαμος! οποτε λογικο και επακολουθο να εχουν και ψηλη χρηση cpu!
δεν ξερω τι εκδοσεις ROS παιζετε αλλα μηπως ειναι κανενα bug σε καποια εκδοση?
προσωπικα δουλευω στα δικα μου παντα current μονο και τελευταια εκδοση και δεν εχω το προβλημα αυτο.

----------


## mikemtb

Καλημέρα, παρατήρησα ότι ανακοινωνωνται πάνω από 140 Β classes επί 200 τουλάχιστον C classes το καθένα τα οποία δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν στην πραγματικότητα, και το bgp path για καθενα από αυτά βγάζει σε διαφορετικό AS κάθε φορά. AS τα οποία πολλά από αυτά δεν υπάρχουν καν στο wind. Οι ip 10.100.x.x/24 έως 10.254.χ.χ/24 ανακοινωνωνται σχεδόν όλες. 
Πολλά ρουτερ όπως το δικό μου δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστών τόσο πολλά routes με αποτέλεσμα να κολλάνε και να μην περνάει traffic. Παρακαλείστε κάποιος με δυνατό εξοπλισμό να ρίξει μια πιο εμπεριστατωμένη ματιά, μήπως και βρούμε την αιτία δημιουργίας όλων αυτών των φαντασμάτων. (κυβερνοδαχτυλος μοιάζει)

----------


## mikemtb

> καλημερα, τετοια προβληματα ειχα δει σε δικα μου και σε γειτονικων κομβων πριν μηνες, ομως cpu usage ποτε δεν πηγε ψηλα! επισης εχουν σταματησει απο τοτε, τουλαχιστον σε αυτα που εχω προσβαση εγω δεν συμβαινει πλεον.
> Τωρα γιατι γινεται αυτο αγνωστο! βεβαια να τονισω οτι δεν ειχα δει πχ πανω απο 3000 περιπου. Φανταζομαι σε μεγαλους κομβους με πολλα links θα γινεται ενας χαμος! οποτε λογικο και επακολουθο να εχουν και ψηλη χρηση cpu!
> δεν ξερω τι εκδοσεις ROS παιζετε αλλα μηπως ειναι κανενα bug σε καποια εκδοση?
> προσωπικα δουλευω στα δικα μου παντα current μονο και τελευταια εκδοση και δεν εχω το προβλημα αυτο.


Νικηφόρε νομιζω πως αυτό που λες για τους μεγάλους κόμβους δεν ισχύει. Τα c classes που έχουν αποδοθεί και ειναι ενεργα είναι συγκεκριμένα, αν έχεις πολλά links, απλα αυτά θα μοιραστούν, κάποια θα πάνε από το λινκ α κάποια από το λινκ β κλπ

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νικηφόρε νομιζω πως αυτό που λες για τους μεγάλους κόμβους δεν ισχύει. Τα c classes που έχουν αποδοθεί και ειναι ενεργα είναι συγκεκριμένα, αν έχεις πολλά links, απλα αυτά θα μοιραστούν, κάποια θα πάνε από το λινκ α κάποια από το λινκ β κλπ


απλα το λεω επειδη οι μεγαλοι κομβοι με πολλα links εχουν και περισσοτερα routes! απο δρομολογησεις δεν σκαμπαζω πολλα!

----------


## mikemtb

> απλα το λεω επειδη οι μεγαλοι κομβοι με πολλα links εχουν και περισσοτερα routes! απο δρομολογησεις δεν σκαμπαζω πολλα!


Τσου. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ένας τερματικοι κομβος λαμβανει από το ένα και μοναδικό λινκ του 800 routes, ένας κόμβος με 5 λινκς πάλι 800 θα λαμβάνει, αλλά θα είναι ας πούμε τα 50 από λινκ1, τα 80 από λινκ2 τα 500 από λινκ3 κλπ... Έτσι, ο ρουτερ αν του ζητηθεί να μιλήσει με κάποιον στα Σπάτα πχ, με ip τάδε, ξέρει αμέσως από πιο λινκ να στείλει τα δεδομένα!  ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το πρωί Σάββατο 4-6-2016, μεταξύ 07.15-09.30 πμ, έφαγαν reboot 192 μπρίκια.

Παρατήρηση 1 :
Τα περισσότερα από αυτά είχαν cpu 100%, με το ζόρι κάποιος έμπαινε σε αυτά... (όσοι ειχαν rb χχχ την πίνανε κανονικότατα, ενώ όσοι είχαν ταρατσιπισι x86, η cpu ηταν 85-95%)
Μετά το reboot, έφτιαξε.

Παρατήρηση 2 :
Σε ορισμένα μπρίκια που είχαν κοινό AS, ειχε χαθεί η επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους
Μετά το reboot, έφτιαξε.

Παρατήρηση 3 :
Σε ορισμένα μπρίκια κάποια bb link (κάποιες κάρτες) είχαν χάσει το connect μεταξύ των απέναντι κόμβων
Μετά το reboot και των 2 κόμβων, έφτιαξε.

Παρατήρηση 4 :
Κάποιοι προληπτικά χθες Παρασκευή 3-6-2016 μετά τις 21.30 μμ, απενεργοποίησαν τα μπρίκια τους η έκλεισαν τα bgp (αφού με το ζόρι έφταναν στα μπρίκια τους μέσω τοπικού δικτύου, αφού η cpu είχε βγάλει μέντες), έως να στρώσουν οι καταστάσεις.
Σήμερα οι περισσότεροι τα ενεργοποίησαν πάλι.

Παρατήρηση 5 :
Οι περισσότερες υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν κάποιοι κόμβοι, με το ζόρι λειτουργούσαν, επίσης vpn, eoiptunnel κ.λ.π. διέκοπταν και επανερχόντουσαν ανά 2-3 λεπτά.
Σήμερα από το πρωί μετά τα reboot, δείχνουν να συμπεριφέρονται σωστά

_Καλό θα ήταν αυτοί οι "εύλογοι" που πειραματίζονται, να μας ενημερώνουν πρώτα, κι ευχαρίστως να τους βοηθήσουμε κι εμείς, στο να έχουν το σωστό αποτέλεσμα στο πείραμα τους._

Προσωπικά στο εξής, για τον κόμβο μου έχω λάβει ανάλογα μέτρα για το μέλλον !!

Καλή συνέχεια.!!
Και καλά μυαλά !!

----------


## chrismarine

τα prefix ανακοινώνονται από κάπου και κάνουν το γύρο του δικτύου το πρόβλημα εντείνεται σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν rb καθώς η cpu δεν μπορεί να το διαχειριστεί και κολλάει
cpu load 100% .
ωραίο το πείραμα για αυτούς που το εφάρμοσαν αλλά πείτε το και σε εμάς να χαρούμε και να παίξουμε μαζί σας, δλδ ποιος γιατί και πως καταφέρατε να καταρρεύσει ένα αυτόνομο δίκτυο . αυτό που δεν θέλω να πιστεύω είναι ότι γίνεται από δόλο !!! , συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον κωστα senius στην τελευταία παράγραφο "ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ "

----------


## senius

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...022#post566022




> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=19368&page=53
> 
> Εδώ κρέμασε όλο το AWMN δίκτυο, παραλίγο να καούνε rb και όχι μόνο, από χθες Παρασκευή 3-6-2016 16.00 μμ έως σήμερα Σάββατο 4-6-2016 09.30 πμ (και δεν έχει στρώσει ακόμα), και μετά, και μας λες γιατί δεν ρουτάρει η Πάρνηθα προς Αηστρατη?
> Αλλά δεν έχουν τα @@ια να μας το πουν οι επί του πειράματος, όταν κάνουν το πείραμα ....
> Σε συνεννόηση μεταξύ κομβούχων του AWMN... να ναι καλά τα παιδιά, ενεργοποιήθηκαν άμεσα Filter Roules στα Firewall των μπρικιων μας, σε επιλεγμένους προς το παρόν κόμβους καθώς και αντίστοιχα φίλτρα στα bgp, από σήμερα Σάββατο 4-6-2016 09.45 πμ το πρωί, προς αυτούς που πειραματίζονται... Και θα συνεχίσουμε....
> 
> Για δες τώρα δουλεύει?

----------


## Juan

> Σήμερα το πρωί Σάββατο 4-6-2016, μεταξύ 07.15-09.30 πμ, έφαγαν reboot 192 μπρίκια.


Έχω ακούσει-διαβάσει ότι έχεις βοηθήσει να στηθούν πάρα πολλοί κόμβοι στο awmn , παράλληλα όμως έχω ακούσει ότι σκόπιμα άφησες ένα άτομο στην Ηλιούπολη εκτός awmn .
Πως λες ότι έφαγαν 192 Routerboard reboot ;; Διαχειρίζεσαι τόσα πολλά Routerboard ;;Αν ναι σε όλα αυτά έχεις σπασμένη την 5.26 ;; Υπάρχει κάποιο εργαλείο που βλέπουμε πόσα Routerboard έφαγαν reboot ;

----------


## gas

> Έχω ακούσει-διαβάσει ότι έχεις βοηθήσει να στηθούν πάρα πολλοί κόμβοι στο awmn , παράλληλα όμως έχω ακούσει ότι σκόπιμα άφησες ένα άτομο στην Ηλιούπολη εκτός awmn .
> Πως λες ότι έφαγαν 192 Routerboard reboot ;; Διαχειρίζεσαι τόσα πολλά Routerboard ;;Αν ναι σε όλα αυτά έχεις σπασμένη την 5.26 ;; Υπάρχει κάποιο εργαλείο που βλέπουμε πόσα Routerboard έφαγαν reboot ;


Την εκδοση 5.26 εχουν μονο καποια ταρατσοpc ενω τα rb απο 6.xx και πανω εφοσον ο κατοχος εχει κανει το απαραιτητο upgrade το οποιο δεν γινεται στα συγκεκριμενα ταρατσοpc για ευνοητους λογους.

----------


## senius

> Έχω ακούσει-διαβάσει ότι έχεις βοηθήσει να στηθούν πάρα πολλοί κόμβοι στο awmn , παράλληλα όμως έχω ακούσει ότι σκόπιμα άφησες ένα άτομο στην Ηλιούπολη εκτός awmn .
> Πως λες ότι έφαγαν 192 Routerboard reboot ;; Διαχειρίζεσαι τόσα πολλά Routerboard ;;Αν ναι σε όλα αυτά έχεις σπασμένη την 5.26 ;; Υπάρχει κάποιο εργαλείο που βλέπουμε πόσα Routerboard έφαγαν reboot ;


Έχουμε πλάκα τελικά, μας τρώει να βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας τελικά και σαν νεοπας που είμαι το δηλώνω δημόσια...

Να είσαι καλά μαστόρι. Αντί να βγάλουμε τα μάτια σε αυτόν που μ@μησε το AWMN 2 μερες τωρα, θα τα ακούσουνε άλλοι....

1. Θέλω να μου πεις δημόσια ποιον έκοψα σκόπιμα από την Ηλιούπολη και γιατί..

2. Τι σχέση έχει η 5.26?
Κι αν κάποιοι έχουν 5.26 ξέρεις γιατί την κράτησαν? Γνωρίζεις τι καλούδια παραπάνω έχει η 5.26 σχετικά με την 6ΧΧ?
Ξέρεις αν όλοι αυτοί έχουν γνήσιο κλειδί? Τους ξέρεις? Επίσης ξέρεις γιατί την δίνει ακόμα επίσημα η mikrotik? 

3. Ναι διαχειρίζομαι εδώ μέσα στο AWMN τόσα rb και άλλα τόσα και διπλάσια έξω από τον χώρο για διάφορες υπηρεσίες.
Θες να σου δώσω read πρόσβαση να πιστέψεις? Ώστε να το ανακοινώσεις ?
Στην διάθεση σου για οτι χρειαστείς.

----------


## Juan

> Έχουμε πλάκα τελικά, μας τρώει να βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας τελικά και σαν νεοπας που είμαι το δηλώνω δημόσια...
> 
> Να είσαι καλά μαστόρι. Αντί να βγάλουμε τα μάτια σε αυτόν που μ@μησε το AWMN 2 μερες τωρα, θα τα ακούσουνε άλλοι....
> 
> 1. Θέλω να μου πεις δημόσια ποιον έκοψα σκόπιμα από την Ηλιούπολη και γιατί..
> 
> 2. Τι σχέση έχει η 5.26?
> Κι αν κάποιοι έχουν 5.26 ξέρεις γιατί την κράτησαν? Γνωρίζεις τι καλούδια παραπάνω έχει η 5.26 σχετικά με την 6ΧΧ?
> Ξέρεις αν όλοι αυτοί έχουν γνήσιο κλειδί? Τους ξέρεις? Επίσης ξέρεις γιατί την δίνει ακόμα επίσημα η mikrotik? 
> ...


Αυτός που μ@μησε το AWMN 2 μερες τωρα γιατί το έκανε ;
Έχει κάτι να κερδίσει ;
Μήπως μέσα από αυτό θέλει κάτι να μας πει ; Μήπως θέλει να αναδείξει ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο awmn χρόνια τώρα ;


1.panosκάτι αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι τον έκοψες από το awmn δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες .Γιατί τον έκοψες ;

2.Διαφωνώ με την άποψη σου για την 5.26. Έχουν περάσει 3 χρόνια από τότε που βγήκε η 5.26.Μπορείς να κάνεις qos σε p2p στις καινούργιες εκδόσεις αλίμονο τόσος κόσμος που χρησιμοποιεί πρόσφατες εκδόσεις αν δεν μπορούσε να κοντρολάρει τα p2p.Πιστεύω η Mikrotik δίνει την 5.26 ακόμη, για όλους αυτούς που έχουν παλιά RouterBoard η παλιό pc hardware.

----------


## mikemtb

μια απλη παρατηρηση, δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει:
λοιπον, διαπιστωσα οτι καποια απο τα ακυρα routes, μαλλον κανουν loop γυρω απο τον priestrunner 14735 kai blucky 14209.
με traceroute πχ στην 10.199.170.1 (και σε αλλες) πηδαει ατερμονα απο την 10.87.236.14 στην 10.42.87.254 και παλι πισω...
κατι παραπανω δε ξερω να κανω...

priestrunner.JPG

----------


## nikolas_350

Ότι γράφουμε δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα καθώς δεν υπήρξε *καμία ανακοίνωση* για καμία δοκιμή που να έχει σκοπό να επιλύσει προβλήματα στην δρομολόγηση. 

Εδώ έχουμε την εκμετάλλευση της λειτουργίας του bgp όπου εάν ρίξεις μονοκοπανιά ένα τόνο prefix και τα κάνεις τραμπάλα, τα router θα έχουν έναν τεράστιο όγκο να επεξεργαστούν.

Αρχής γενομένης πριν 2 μήνες είχαμε την πρώτη εφαρμογή όπου ένα as διαφήμιζε διάφορα prefix όπου ήδη είχαν τα χαρακτηριστικά του φαντάσματος (μη ενεργά που συνεχίζουν να ανακοινώνονται) με την ελπίδα η ανανέωση της πληροφορία να τα κάνει να αποσυρθούν. Κατά δήλωση του δημιουργού τους αυτό είχε ένα ποσοστό επιτυχίας αλλά όχι πάντα. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση ένα νέο φάντασμα θα έπαιρνε την θέση ενός παλιού.
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=22209

Έκτατε έχουμε σιγή ασύρματου σε επίπεδο επικοινωνίας ωστόσο σε επίπεδο έργων όλο και κάτι νέο βλέπαμε.

Μαζικά, περιοδικά και ίσως αυτοματοποιημένα εκατοντάδες prefix διαφημιζόντουσαν για αρκετή ώρα και αποσύρονταν μετά πιθανώς για να μελετηθεί το φαινόμενο των φαντασμάτων.

Λίγο πολύ όλοι ξέρουν ότι η mikrotik έχει άκρος προβληματικό bgp speaker. 
Από την 2.9 (άσχετο αλλά η 2,8 έχω ακούσει ότι είχε quagga υλοποίηση ) έως τελευταία την 5 για να λειτουργήσουν σωστά, αρκετοί έμπαιναν σε μια διαδικασία όχι και ιδιαίτερα εύκολη να βάλουν πακέτα quagga.

Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι αυτό που περιγράφει ο acinonyx στην αρχή του θέματος. Ένας προβληματικός bgp speaker συνεχίζει να ανακοινώνει πεσμένα prefix παρόλα αυτά δεν τα εμφανίζει στο μηχάνημα του τρέχει.

Και τι θα γίνει όταν τα μισά μηχανάκια γνωρίζουν ότι κάτι έχει πέσει και τα άλλα μισά υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι ενεργά;

Συνεχόμενα message από το ένα στο άλλο για το ποιος έχει την πιο έγκυρη πληροφορία για την ορθή απεικόνιση του πίνακα δρομολόγησης ανεβάζοντας την cpu στα όρια. Επειδή όμως τα προβληματικά bgp speaker δεν έχουν την πληροφορία (άσχετα εάν την ανακοινώνουν) αυτό δεν θα σταματήσει ποτέ. Εκτός εάν γίνει reboot στον router ή restart το bgp


```
/routing bgp instance disable 0; /routing bgp instance enable 0;
```

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη πολύ φοβάμαι ότι την στιγμή που οι περισσότεροι από εμάς καταλάβαμε το προχθεσινό που δεν ξέρουμε καν από πού μας ήρθε (πάντως όχι από τον 22209), τα routes πρέπει να είχαν ήδη αποσυρθεί και εμείς να βλέπαμε μόνο τα απόνερα που έχει αφήσει πίσω του, τα φαντάσματα και τις λούπες.

Δεν είμαι εδώ για να κάνω κριτική σε άλλους αλλά εννοείται πως τέτοιου είδους δοκιμές θα έπρεπε εάν γίνονται να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον κάποιου είδους ανακοίνωση. 


Πάμε στα δύσκολα τώρα.

Όσοι αγαπάνε το δίκτυο καλό είναι να μην μπλέξουν το πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης με το firewall. Αφενός δεν θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα αφετέρου θα χάσουμε και το τελευταίο κομμάτι του δικτύου την διαφανή δρομολόγηση.

Το μπάλωμα της κατάστασης με routing filters δεν είναι λύση καθώς δεν υπάρχουν ασφαλή κριτήρια για να κόψεις κάτι.

Η μόνη λύση είναι να αφαιρεθούν τα προβληματικά router.
Μπορεί να πονάει, να είναι δύσκολο σε μερικές περιπτώσεις αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το πόσο σημαντικό είναι.

Υπάρχουν και ανέξοδες λύσεις με Openwrt ή πακέτα quagga εκτός από το μικρό κόστος της αγοράς μια άδειας ή ένα πολύ μικρό rb να αναλάβει το routing.

Αυτά από εμένα για τώρα.

----------


## StarGazer

Καλημέρα. Επειδή σκοπεύουμε να βάλουμε BGP και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μήπως μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι με τη σπασμένη 5.26 που τα κάνει όλα αυτά έτσι;
Για να ξέρουμε αν κάποιος έχει αυτή την έκδοση να μην τον βάλουμε στο δίκτυο..

----------


## nikolas_350

Σπασμένη ή όχι δεν έχει καμία σημασία.
Ίσως και κάποιες από της πρώτες ver. < 6.7 να έχουν θέμα

----------


## StarGazer

Υπάρχει κάποια ομάδα NOC που να ασχολείται με αυτά;

----------

